# Official Killzone 2 Discussion



## duke1700 (Jun 17, 2008)

i cant wait til k2 comes out!!!!!!!!!
if you have any info on it plz put it here first!!!


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol at this thread having no posts other than the OP, until now. Anyway, there's confirmation that Killzone 2 will be a very mature game, if you didn't already expect it to be one.





> Platform: PlayStation 3
> 
> Rating: Mature
> 
> ...



We've got graphics, gore and an epic cover. All we need now is good gameplay and this game is certified win.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 5, 2009)

It's made by a dutch company so it is win. 

I liked Killzone 1, will definately be getting this 1 too.


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2009)

Haters be damned, this looks amazing.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

I need more info on the online mode. 

It better fucking have party mode, clan creating/tag/color, push 2 talk. They fucked COD5 and R2 with the fucking all to hear voice chats.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

As far as the online multi-player gameplay goes (according to the beta testers), it's more strategic, less run and gun. Which means it'll be slow paced, relative to a game like like COD.

Also, I'm not sure how many of you know about this, but when you press the button to aim down the sights, it stays aimed until you press the button again. So basically, you don't hold the button down to aim, instead you click on and click off. I personally hope it's not like that in the final version because that will take some getting used to.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW! 

I'M A RUN AND GUNNER 4 LIFE! 

OMG! I can see it now, 50 mins matches >___>


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

SENTINEL said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'M A RUN AND GUNNER 4 LIFE!
> 
> OMG! I can see it now, 50 mins matches >___>



Me too, but this is all hearsay from beta testers. Even if it is as they say, it could still a good online experience. Time will tell.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jan 5, 2009)

I just hope people do not camp and wait for kills and shit.


----------



## speedstar (Jan 5, 2009)

In the words of Dominic Santiago "This is Gonna be Awesome"

(So what if I used a GoW 2 quote on a Killzone 2 thread )


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2009)

As long as it's better then the first I'm down. Looks ok as of now, we'll see when it's out.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2009)

According to the back of the Killzone 2 box, the game will feature In-Game Invites, PlayStation Home, Trophies, Add-On Content and Custom Soundtrack.

I'm guessing the custom soundtrack is in-game music. It's about time a game supported that.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2009)

this game after seeing that Undercover, its gonna redefine epic 

Until GOW3 hopefully


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> All we need now is good gameplay and this game is certified win.



And the jury of that will be MIA until the game is released


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 6, 2009)

Heard some from the beta-testers and the 'insiders' though, sounds promising. Here's to hoping they don't gimp the single-player.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2009)

IGN have posted a Masterbit Theater vid of one of the SP levels. Insiders only, but someone at GAF uploaded a Zshare. 

older woman?

Screen:



 have basically done a review [of the first half] of the game I believe. 


> The first Killzone 2 review was leaked online a few days ago and, with the US Official Playstation Magazine rewarding it with a perfect 5/5, interest is obviously at a peak for the much hyped PS3 shooter. Until the review goes public we’re guessing at what they’ve based that score on. But, from our time playing five levels of advanced preview code, we’ve listed the good things that we think have earned the game those full marks and even highlighted the bits that might see Killzone get a bit of a kicking in other reviews.
> 
> *What the reviews will like*
> 
> ...



Apart from the 'gamey' criticism  , I do consider the objectives and most importantly the level design (in the sense of lacking memorable set-pieces) as important drawbacks. Hope it's not as bad as they're making out, and seems that other people who've played the game have disagreed with them somewhat. I notice the core gameplay mechanics hasn't been nitpicked, which I expected.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2009)

The multiplayer looks great so far, no where on the level of GoW, but it should be decent, this might be the first good multiplayer shooter on the ps3.


----------



## Akira (Jan 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Comparison pic of the preview build/review build:_ 








I can't believe how much better this game manages to look every time Guerilla show it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, even the lighting makes it look better and I think I see more detail in those shots. At the least you see the lights added on those air-carriers in the first shot.

The video is just electric. Won't be able to say for certain until I play through it but I haven't seen a presentation this well done since Call of Duty. I just have to get the surround sound in time for this..


----------



## Freija (Jan 7, 2009)

Killzone, come to my home, I wish to play you.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2009)

..


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, thats beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 9, 2009)

> Zekko - Posted 1-9-2009 2:57am
> 
> Not impressed, to be honest. We barely got to see any actual bullet impacts, most physics present were just good ol' ragdoll physics. The guys getting pwnd while still alive looked really good, though, you could practically hear them screaming every little bit of life they had left out of them in seconds.



Xbots are not amused.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2009)

Xbots  

was wondering when they might show up


----------



## Freija (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that sum Xbot ?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Is that sum Xbot ?



 isnt this proof enough


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

Official PSM Killzone 2 Review scans. 5/5! 



> Without a doubt _Killzone_ fans, action, and shooter fans of any stripe will instantly tag this sequel as a powerful contender for the best game of 2009.











Co-op has been trashed apparently by the way.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

Me need Killzone 2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Still holding out on the "Halo Killer" here.

This has all of the potential to be another GTA IV.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

GTA IV sucked ass, is that what you're saying ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, more or less.

Getting praise for undeserving merit.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

All I'm praising is the graphics so far  It is stunning.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, but may I use hamburgers as an example here?

The best looking hamburger isn't the best hamburger around


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree fully, but hey, the graphic is definitely a 10/10, the other segments of the game I won't know until I buy it


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Still holding out on the "Halo Killer" here.
> 
> This has all of the potential to be another GTA IV.


Poor wind-up. Who's talking about Halo? It's not going to outsell or rival Halo in terms of impact on the market, no-one relevant cares about that either. It's also not being made to emulate Halo either (arguably not even a worthy yardstick for the genre). If you're only capable of making troll posts until the game is released, wait until then to post here.. or contribute something that can actually be discussed (I just posted a review ffs).

It's showing promise to be a great FPS game, from beta impressions being full of praise for the MP & not having any significant gripe in core gameplay; to the technicals which are there for all to see, and impressions from review-builds haven't been validly negative despite efforts from some journalists. I expect reviewers will resort to the spasticity we've come to expect in judging whether this will 'save' the system it is exclusive to..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

The entire reason I used the term "Halo Killer" is because that's how Sony initially hyped up this series as, and what the Sonytards commonly throw around. I have it in quotes to mention the hyped standard it has with some, not implying it has any merit to the game at all, just the hype.

I normally hold my expectations to the developers last project, and they've yet to make a good game outside of it being hyped tremendously well. I'd love to be wrong.

I was wrong with Super Mario Galaxy, for example. I thought that game would be shit because the people who made DK: Jungle Beat and Super Mario Sunshine were making it, and I hated those two games as a whole.

Again, I'd like to be wrong, but I am not holding my breath, given Guerrilla's track record.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

Meh, I tend to dislike FPS games in general, I liked Halo 1 but the rest of the series sucked cock, literally.

Killzone one was a good game, most people hated it, I kinda liked it.

Hoping Killzone 2 is a great FPS game or I've spent my cash on shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Meh, I tend to dislike FPS games in general, I liked Halo 1 but the rest of the series sucked cock, literally.
> 
> Killzone one was a good game, most people hated it, I kinda liked it.
> 
> Hoping Killzone 2 is a great FPS game or I've spent my cash on shit.



Wait you found halo 2-3 to suck cock but Killzone, one of the worst fucking FPS I've ever picked up in my life after playing god knows how many fps? 

Anyway any other reviews besides a sony mag? 

If i get another killzone i'll feel ripped off. And i only paid 20 bucks for that first piece of shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The entire reason I used the term "Halo Killer" is because that's how Sony initially hyped up this series as, and what the Sonytards commonly throw around. I have it in quotes to mention the hyped standard it has with some, not implying it has any merit to the game at all, just the hype.
> 
> I normally hold my expectations to the developers last project, and they've yet to make a good game outside of it being hyped tremendously well. I'd love to be wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes, they've likely realised how silly it sounds and so have stopped referring to the new game as such. The game's merit cannot really be judged by any other than those who've played it, that goes both ways for the cretins calling this teh greatest FPS ever made and those deeming it mediocre based on something the studio released 5 years ago. To be fair, I've never played any of their games yet and so haven't felt the same disappointment, though I've heard the first Killzone was largely stunted by the hardware. 

I said about 6 months ago that I'd buy this for the demo potential alone, and I'm maybe even more firm in that regard now after seeing more of what it offers; but the impressions (largely from GAF, I confess) have been positive enough to look like a sound FPS game. The cover mechanic is something new (has it been done before?) and so is the (weighty) movement apparently.



crazymtf said:


> Wait you found halo 2-3 to suck cock but Killzone, one of the worst fucking FPS I've ever picked up in my life after playing god knows how many fps?
> 
> Anyway any other reviews besides a sony mag?
> 
> If i get another killzone i'll feel ripped off. And i only paid 20 bucks for that first piece of shit.


Apparently, the embargo lifts on February the 2nd or 3rd which is when we'll see reviews from all the usual places.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Yes, they've likely realised how silly it sounds and so have stopped referring to the new game as such. The game's merit cannot really be judged by any other than those who've played it, that goes both ways for the cretins calling this teh greatest FPS ever made and those deeming it mediocre based on something the studio released 5 years ago. To be fair, I've never played any of their games yet and so haven't felt the same disappointment,* though I've heard the first Killzone was largely stunted by the hardware. *
> 
> I said about 6 months ago that I'd buy this for the demo potential alone, and I'm maybe even more firm in that regard now after seeing more of what it offers; but the impressions (largely from GAF, I confess) have been positive enough to look like a sound FPS game. The cover mechanic is something new (has it been done before?) and so is the (weighty) movement apparently.


Shitty controls, shitty story, ok graphics, shitty sound effect. Can blame the PS2 all you want. I blame the company for making the P.O.S. 

Now if this game comes through with a decent story and good gameplay then I'm down for it. But your lucky enough not to play the first. Unfortunately i wasn't and now you see why i'm so down on it. It's like playing DMC2 and then waiting for 3. What hopes are there? Barely any but if it turns out the same way that be great


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 13, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Yes, they've likely realised how silly it sounds and so have stopped referring to the new game as such. The game's merit cannot really be judged by any other than those who've played it, that goes both ways for the cretins calling this teh greatest FPS ever made and those deeming it mediocre based on something the studio released 5 years ago. To be fair, I've never played any of their games yet and so haven't felt the same disappointment, though I've heard the first Killzone was largely stunted by the hardware.



I doubt it was stunted by the hardware, really. The Timesplitter games put that claim to shame, and I think almost all of them are older games.

Killzone had brain-dead AI that made the predetermined reactions from baddies in Goldeneye/Perfect Dark look like complex, moral choices from your opposition.

What gets on my nerves of Killzone 2 is simply due to all of the hype it has. It is the third game in the series, and there's been nothing in the franchise that warrants such high levels of anticipation outside of graphics. And even then, games with good graphics are praised and hype for the pedigree of the developer.

Even to this day I still rage at how people thought that the target render from 2005 was 100% gameplay footage. That video was what probably caused this bubble of hype that has seemed to never ever burst. I've personally avoided the bubble and am not hyped for the game at all, really. 

I'll still play it if it's any good though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 13, 2009)

That (DMC2) was the last real disappointment I remember, but I think it was different guys who made the second one. I never played a good FPS on the PS2, truth (only played one I think). They've become a much more important part of a console library now though. I'm expecting this game to be good though, and will be disappointed if it turns out to be anything other than.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2009)

What killed Killzone was its nonexistent AI


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> That (DMC2) was the last real disappointment I remember, but I think it was different guys who made the second one. I never played a good FPS on the PS2, truth (only played one I think). They've become a much more important part of a console library now though. I'm expecting this game to be good though, and will be disappointed if it turns out to be anything other than.



Lucky you. LBP, Super Smash Brawl, Vegas 2, Fable 2, and more were disappointments, and that's just this year 

And timesplitters kicked ass on ps2


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Any word on Killzone 2 Collectors Edition ?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

> There is no collector’s edition slated for Killzone 2. Guerrilla Games has put all of their effort into creating this masterpiece of a game, so we didn’t actively pursue a CE.



Source.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Source.



 Street Fighter 4 is now first priority for me  the CE looks faptastic and I need to stock up on some multiplayer games so I can roll with my friends and kick their asses.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 14, 2009)

I will most assuredly be getting my hands on a copy! I loved the first one too. Just hope it will live up to all the hype... I hate hype


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I will too, in due time.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

Detailed IGN Preview.



> UK, January 14, 2009 - After years of anticipation we've finally played the final code for Killzone 2 through from start to finish. Naturally, there's a lot of stuff we're not yet able to talk about, due to heavy restrictions from Sony, but also because we don't want to spoil the game for you. However, what we can say is that PlayStation 3 owners are in for a treat come February, with Guerrilla's much-hyped shooter promising to blow all other PS3 FPSes out of the water. Here's why:
> 
> Eye-Popping Presentation
> Not convinced Killzone 2 will live up to that E3 demo? Wait until you see it in action. Seriously, Killzone 2 is without doubt the best-looking game on PlayStation 3, boasting some of the best effects and use of lighting we've seen not just on Sony's console but anywhere. From the familiar opening scenes as you drop down onto Helghan, cutting through the smoke clouds to leave trails of vapour in your wake, to an explosive climax that's guaranteed to set forums alight with heated discussion, Killzone 2 is a game guaranteed to impress from start to finish.
> ...


----------



## Akira (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for their actual review but this sounds very good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2009)

That preview seems like Hype to me


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

It's always hype.


----------



## Akira (Jan 14, 2009)

Portia said:


> That preview seems like Hype to me



Welcome to IGN..

Just look at the actual game details instead of all the fapping, thats the best thing to do.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

Official 360 Blog previews KZ2:





> Being an office of many magazines, we all get to see the big competitor games when they come in. So, in the past year, between all the 360 love, well, we’ve seen LittleBigPlanet. And that’s about it. 2009 is already shaping up to be a little more varied though, and it began today when I noticed Killzone 2 preview code casually sitting on a desk in our sister magazine Play’s work area.
> 
> 
> Naturally, I asked for it to be put on, and twenty minutes of beautiful, gritty, heavy gunplay later, I’m back to post my impressions. It’s good. Really good in fact. this is the genre that has belonged to the 360 since its inception, but it finally looks like Sony has an Ace in its deck. Visually, Killzone 2 is quite something - besting even Gears 2 in the motion-blurred grey battleground stakes, and the weight and purpose of everyting from the weapons to the characters is somethign to behold. Most importantly, though, it’s really satisfying to play. The enemy AI, coupled with a well implemented cover system (unusual for an FPS) means Killzone 2’s skirmishes are uniquely challenging and gratifyingly meaty.
> ...


Interesting. But the grammatical errors.. :taichou


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

lol "only little big planet" friend, Metal Gear Solid > Shitlo 3 and Gears of Crap 2.


----------



## Power Glove (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone try the MP beta of Killzone 2? I never played the first game so I don't know how 2 compares but I really didn't like the MP. It was a sort of CoD4 clone except the shooting mechanics sucked. They also had some stupid setup where you lock yourself in and out of aim mode instead of simply having you exit aiming when you let go of the trigger like every other game. No matter what I did I could never get the sensitivity right either. Thankfully this was MP(And a beta) so that doesn't necessarily mean SP will feel the same. I hope not anyway as I really want this game to be good. It looks so gorgeous too.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Where can one get the beta ?


----------



## Akira (Jan 14, 2009)

From CES 2009 


Full Link:Season Three


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Still holding out on the "Halo Killer" here.



CoD 4, massacred that bitched.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> From CES 2009
> 
> 
> Full Link:Season Three



Superb.**


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Fenrir said:


> From CES 2009
> 
> 
> Full Link:Link removed



lol, killzoned


----------



## Power Glove (Jan 14, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Where can one get the beta ?




I had gotten a key via e-mail from the Playstation Underground.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I have no idea what PS underground is.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

Power Glove said:


> Anyone try the MP beta of Killzone 2? I never played the first game so I don't know how 2 compares but I really didn't like the MP. It was a sort of CoD4 clone except the shooting mechanics sucked. They also had some stupid setup where you lock yourself in and out of aim mode instead of simply having you exit aiming when you let go of the trigger like every other game. No matter what I did I could never get the sensitivity right either. Thankfully this was MP(And a beta) so that doesn't necessarily mean SP will feel the same. I hope not anyway as I really want this game to be good. It looks so gorgeous too.


What was up with the shooting mechanics? Details! 

They've added a hold/toggle option for aiming by the way. I always use toggle though, it's way too uncomfortable holding L3/R3 to aim.


Fenrir said:


> From CES 2009
> 
> 
> Full Link:Link removed


hehe


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I played the demo of KZ1 for the PS1...and I liked it. >_>

But then again I am a total sucker for Urban Warfare. 


Who is buying KZ2 on release date. And who wants to start an US Clan?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm  buying KZ2 sometime in March.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2009)

Release day FTW :WOW


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

heh.. fuck's sake..

Btw, someone sort the OP out. Schoolboy error that is. The title needs to be official n stuff.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 14, 2009)

I've already pre-ordered it. I'm the UK though.


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you get any extra stuff if you pre-order?

Wish there was a collectors edition.... this is the kinda game that should have a collectors edition.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

No collector's edition confirmed. I would probably get it as well, cheap bastard I am still. Paul where you pre-order it from and how much?


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazon have it for £37.19 and says it will be released on 26th.... Meaning I could get it a day early.

They're also selling Street Fighter 4 for £29.99, Hmmm very tempting but I dunno if im getting SF4.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2009)

Those lighting effects 

Atleast we have eye candy if the game is shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 14, 2009)

Venom said:


> Do you get any extra stuff if you pre-order?
> 
> Wish there was a collectors edition.... this is the kinda game that should have a collectors edition.


Nope. You're right, KZ2 should have a collector's edition and there should be pre-order offers. If this is supposed to be the big PS3 title, it should have all of the extras.



Snake_108 said:


> No collector's edition confirmed. I would probably get it as well, cheap bastard I am still. Paul where you pre-order it from and how much?



Amazon. ^What Daniel said.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shopto are doing it for . It's a fair price to pre-order at, but I'm still tempted to wait about 2 weeks at which point if there've been no reductions I'll just get it for whatever. My backlog of games is huge right now, hope to start reducing it next week.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm getting it on release date. But i don't have a Mic but I'll still own you all


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm getting it on release date. But i don't have a Mic but I'll still own you all



So that means I can count on you to come up with a Clan?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2009)

Making a clan? no. But I'll join one if i like online. If it's like cod4 ill get bored in a week though so that's probably not good  But if it's fun like halo 3 count me in. I own at 85% of shooters so I'm down


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm getting it on release date. But i don't have a Mic but I'll still own you all



It's a first person shooter, I'll give you this game  Any third person = me > you!


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

> Further to Gav?s post yesterday, I?m glad to report that I too have completed Killzone 2. Well, actually, I finished it on Sunday morning at 2am but I?ve allowed the experience to sink in before I posted my feelings here.
> 
> So here goes.
> 
> ...



SasukeSucker


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

FUCK  THIS SHIT IS HATING ON ME, Should I get Killzone 2 or Street Fighter IV Collectors Edition T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Sell some games and get both.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Street Fighter will be a better choice long term.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Sell some games and get both.



I've sold two games... ever, Zelda Windwaker and Devil May Cry 2


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Devil May Cry = Your thumb will Cry


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Then you're just not a good gamer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually ... I would class myself in the top 5 percentile of real gamers, never met a game I couldnt beat or master. Just didnt like the game mechanics of DMC.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Proof or GTFO.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

The fuck do I prove that?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Online rankings? Video evidence?


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Actually ... I would class myself in the top 5 percentile of real gamers, never met a game I couldnt beat or master. Just didnt like the game mechanics of DMC.



I can beat and 100% any game, problem is I never get any good at FPS in world class views, third persons however is my expertise.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Online rankings? Video evidence?


What sort of video evidence would do though? 



Freija the Dick said:


> I can beat and 100% any game, problem is I never get any good at FPS in world class views, third persons however is my expertise.


I never liked FPS's well enough to become an expert, only Quake II and Unreal Tournament, we used to LAN that every day at Uni.

EDIT: System Shock II as well pek


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm an expert on Quake III


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

We used to play Arena alot, then the other guys joined a clan and became all pro and shit lol 

Still beat them fairly regular


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

I never go serious about gaming, not good for the future


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Finally a man with his head screwed on straight


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not retarded ? I have to tell staff about this!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

The staff will rage and ban me


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Most likely.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> It's a first person shooter, I'll give you this game  Any third person = me > you!



Probably, 3rd person shooters usually to slow for me.


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2009)

Not just shooters, any kind of third person game in general


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

I mahself am good at platformers


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Not just shooters, any kind of third person game in general



Mean like devil may cry and ninja gaiden? Humm maybe, I'm ok at them. The only real competitive games i play are FPS. I suck at fighters so yeah


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

i used to be godly in all thifd person games


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

That is very impressive.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Never played a 'thifd' person game <333


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

lol forgive me, im using the ps3 without a keyboard


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh you're so bad, Vaultie.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I *mahself* am good at platformers


 


Goofy Titan said:


> Never played a *'thifd'* person game <333


 *cough*...*cough*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *cough*...*cough*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *cough*...*cough*



But mahself can easily be seen as myself, but fancy working of it.

Thifd sounds like someone having a seizure would say.

Don't make me start on your unpronounceable name 

No matter what, I loves you all


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But mahself can easily be seen as myself, but fancy working of it.
> 
> Thifd sounds like someone having a seizure would say.
> 
> ...


  i know, just had to do it seeing as it was on the same page


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2009)

you guys


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Portia said:


> you guys


 So, you gonna avoid playing against me on KZ2 as well, Vault?


----------



## Dan (Jan 15, 2009)

So people when KZ2 comes out on 27th everyone up for jumping online?


----------



## Id (Jan 16, 2009)

Check this out. (you can set it on  MPEG 4 High Quality).
professionals



crazymtf said:


> Making a clan? no. But I'll join one if i like online. If it's like cod4 ill get bored in a week though so that's probably not good  But if it's fun like halo 3 count me in. I own at 85% of shooters so I'm down



I will make the clan.

Here is the 411 on multiplayer


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> So people when KZ2 comes out on 27th everyone up for jumping online?



Fo' sho' **


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

ah... the internet.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Tha hatas mite wana wear their de-hype hats for this one.



This won't end well.


Still buying KZ2 on release though


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I was just playing Killzone earlier lol 

Ooooh boy I hate me some load times lol


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Are Megagamers unbiased ?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll wait for metacritic score I guess :/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Are Megagamers unbiased ?



no person / review is unbiased. They can be objective yes but everything has some type of bias in it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't say that they are unbiased for sure, but they gave both Gears and Halo very high scores. If they are not biased, this makes me want the game even more (and this is coming from someone who has already pre-ordered it).



> If you thought Call of Duty 4 was amazing, you’ll find Killzone 2 to be electrifying!


The icing on the cake. 

*ED!*t:



Ssj3_Goku said:


> no person / review is unbiased. They can be objective yes but everything has some type of bias in it.



I think he means are they unbiased towards a particular console. Although the guy did say that he finds the PC to be vastly superior for FPS.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> no person / review is unbiased. They can be objective yes but everything has some type of bias in it.


All games reviews are subjective, your right, the day we have objective reviews is when we have a review robot, ticking off marks for graphics, sound etc. Missing the feel and immersion of the game.

Thank god for bias i say.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

Goodbye Calderón.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Are Megagamers unbiased ?


It's 'megamers' i.e. Middle Eastern Gamers. It's primarily a gaming community I believe (can't confirm as their site is under maintenance thanks to this review), as you can probably tell by the review it's not a journalist, which doesn't mean much. When it comes to reviews everything's a valid opinion really, though if they're known to have an agenda then obviously being a bit sceptical is smart. The writer of that review sounds neutral to me. 


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'll wait for metacritic score I guess :/


It's got a good start, 100 and 99. 6.3 user rating based on 79 people who haven't played it, heh.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> It's got a good start, 100 and 99. 6.3 user rating based on 79 people who haven't played it, heh.



It also got 9/10 (which would be 90 on metric) from OPMUK.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 16, 2009)

lol score whores.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've changed my mind, I'm gonna pre-order from Shopto. Those guys have sent me German copies before (USK rating on the box) but luckily this game's gotten the go-ahead for no censors there anyway.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 16, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> lol score whores.



Far from it. There are many games with high metric scores that I don't like. I can only speak for myself, but I'm just pointing the out the current scores that it's received.



Snake_108 said:


> I've changed my mind, I'm gonna pre-order from Shopto. Those guys have sent me German copies before (USK rating on the box) but luckily this game's gotten the go-ahead for no censors there anyway.


Do they post the game the day before the official release date (so you get it on the release date) like Amazon?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know, I've never pre-ordered from them before. They're just a small exclusively-online business. I had reservations before, because I bought LBP as soon as it came out basically and a week later it was around £19.99! Then I thought, yeah I'll wait before I buy Resistance 2 and it's still the same price. :/ Can't be arsed waiting around for this one. I'll get surround sound hooked up in time for this game, for sure. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Power Glove (Jan 16, 2009)

That Call of Duty comment is interesting. I guess they have come a long way since what was offered in the mp beta. We'll see what the bigger review sites say though.

SP sounds really awesome though.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 16, 2009)

What can you tell us about the MP beta? Was anyone else in the beta?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2009)

Thought COD was meh, so hopefully this just blows right past that and it great. I need a halo on my pstripes.


----------



## ZE (Jan 16, 2009)

I still think this game was tainted by its predecessor. It would’ve been better to do a new franchise with the same graphic quality and story.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Thought COD was meh, so hopefully this just blows right past that and it great. I need a halo on my pstripes.



I liked CoD 4


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Thought COD was meh, so hopefully this just blows right past that and it great. I need a halo on my pstripes.



PS3?s version of Halo would be Resistance. I think Resistance 2, utter blows away Halo 3. 

Game control mechanics seem reminiscent to CoD 4. I love CoD 4, I will play that game until my eye bleeds. But its multiplayer is a never ending war, with randomizing missions. Beefier graphics, with a touch of sifi to it (extra terrestrial weapons, and shiz).


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> I think Resistance 2, utter blows away Halo 3.


Really?

Halo 3 is way better than Resistance 2.

Resistance 2 was plain shit. I loved the first game. The SP in Resistance 2 is ass. The MP is meh. Co-Op is okay but it doesn't save that horribly mediocre game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

A cod is a fish


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> PS3?s version of Halo would be Resistance. I think Resistance 2, utter blows away Halo 3.
> 
> Game control mechanics seem reminiscent to CoD 4. I love CoD 4, I will play that game until my eye bleeds. But its multiplayer is a never ending war, with randomizing missions. Beefier graphics, with a touch of sifi to it (extra terrestrial weapons, and shiz).



Sorry let me rephase that. I hope killzone multiplayer is my halo on the pstripes. 

I spent hours on halo 3 and had the most fun in Multiplayer *Counter strike right behind it* and while i enjoyed resistance 2 online it wasn't near the fun i had with halo. So hopefully killzone 2 online is amazing but i won't get myself hyped yet.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Really?
> 
> Halo 3 is way better than Resistance 2.
> 
> Resistance 2 was plain shit. I loved the first game. The SP in Resistance 2 is ass. The MP is meh. Co-Op is okay but it doesn't save that horribly mediocre game.



Shut up fan boy, Halo is teh fail. 

Resistance, had tight control, tight graphics, and intense battles from start to finish. No way does Halo compete.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> Shut up fan boy, Halo is teh fail.
> 
> Resistance, had tight control, tight graphics, and intense battles from start to finish. No way does Halo compete.


Halo 3 > Resistance 1 >> Resistance 2.

I loved Resistance 1 but 2 was just plain shit.

Halo 3 isn't even close to "teh fail". And I'm no Halo fanboy.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Halo 3 > Resistance 1 >> Resistance 2.
> 
> I loved Resistance 1 but 2 was just plain shit.
> 
> Halo 3 isn't even close to "teh fail". And I'm no Halo fanboy.



Its Halo 1 > Halo 2/Resistance 2> Resistance 1 and Halo 3.

Improvements on on R2 over 1 are clear.  The only downside was the inability to retain all weapons. But that was meh. It would just make the game much easier.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> Its Halo 1 > Halo 2/Resistance 2> Resistance 1 and Halo 3.
> 
> Improvements on on R2 over 1 are clear.  The only downside was the inability to retain all weapons. But that was meh. It would just make the game much easier.


Lol @ Resistance 2 being better than Halo 3 and Resistance 1.

Resistance 2 was a huge disappointment.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 17, 2009)

Both Halo 3 and Resistance 2 were quite shit, to be honest.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol @ Resistance 2 being better than Halo 3 and Resistance 1.
> 
> Resistance 2 was a huge disappointment.



Halo is getting worse as the series carries on. Resistance has notable improvements over its predecessor.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Both Halo 3 and Resistance 2 were quite shit, to be honest.


Your opinions mean shit to me, to be honest.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> Halo is getting worse as the series carries on. Resistance has notable improvements over its predecessor.


No.

Resistance 2 = shit

Halo 3 = not shit

It's simple really.

IMO, Killzone 2 will be better than both. Especially Resistance 2. No comparison there.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No.
> 
> Resistance 2 = shit
> 
> ...




Resistance 2  = Victory

Halo 3 = well hey you must like shit, 10 billion flies cant be wrong.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Id said:


> Resistance 2  = Victory
> 
> Halo 3 = well hey you must like shit, 10 billion flies cant be wrong.


Do you honestly believe Resistance 2 is a good game?

I mean really? It's a fucking pile of shit.


----------



## Memos (Jan 17, 2009)

The Resistance 2 single-player could have been so much better and longer, but as it is, it still has some great moments.

The multi-player is exciting and fun. This is of course subjectable to personal opinion and taste, but I personally, didn't enjoy the Halo 3 multi-player that much.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Resistance 2 was awesome and a guy who thinks Halo 3 was good has no voice in the matter.


----------



## Id (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Do you honestly believe Resistance 2 is a good game?
> 
> I mean really? It's a fucking pile of shit.



Yes I do. I can not ask more from a game. 

I enjoyed the graphical boost. 

Different level designs. 

I enjoyed its new  rpg implements of the CO-OP.

I enjoyed the level design. Especially the Chicago level, the basement level was creepy as hell with those pods ready to burst. Or when you had to deal with 2 Titans, and all of sudden a swarm of leapers.


Fuck this I am off to play R2. The only fucking shit game, is Halo 3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

lol failo 3


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol @ Halo 3 being a bad game.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

It was a plain copy of halo 2, pure crap... It wasn't even HD, you'd think that Xbox flagship game would have HD, not to mention cool upgrades... and a good ending... A good plot for that matter.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> It was a plain copy of halo 2, pure crap...


Lol no.



> It wasn't even HD, you'd think that Xbox flagship game would have HD,


What does this have to do with the gameplay?



> not to mention cool upgrades...


_Really?_ 



> and a good ending... A good plot for that matter.


Yeah, don't know about you but I don't play FPS' for the plot. Example: Left 4 Dead


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol no.
> 
> What does this have to do with the gameplay?
> 
> ...



Great counter-arguments, I see you've done this before *sarcasm*


----------



## Memos (Jan 17, 2009)

This discussion is obviously going nowhere in regards to any party agreeing on any point. Seeing as this is a Killzone 2 thread, could you either bring the discussion back to the game at hand, or take it to either the Halo 3 or Resistance 2 threads. Thank you.

This is why i think there should be a Gaming Convo Thread.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Great counter-arguments, I see you've done this before *sarcasm*


Lol, your entire argument sounded like something a four year old would write. 



Kusuriuri said:


> This discussion is obviously going nowhere in regards to any party agreeing on any point. Seeing as this is a Killzone 2 thread, could you either bring the discussion back to the game at hand, or take it to either the Halo 3 or Resistance 2 threads. Thank you.
> 
> This is why i think there should be a Gaming Convo Thread.


Killzone 2 is gonna fucking shit on both Halo 3 and Resistance 2.


----------



## Memos (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol, your entire argument sounded like something a four year old would write.
> 
> *Killzone 2 is gonna fucking shit on both Halo 3 and Resistance 2*.


 That is one way of bringing the discussion back on topic


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Halo 3 is shallow garbage, at the very best.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol @ Halo 3 being a bad game.



Halo 2 was better  

Even though playing as the arbiter was gay


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

So anyone have a demo code for Killzone 2 or do you guys just love talking about Halo 3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2009)

Portia said:


> Halo 2 was better
> 
> Even though playing as the arbiter was gay



Hey, anybody that has the voice of *KEITH DAVID* is not gay, even as a playable character.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

You're quite right, we should be discussing the high quality of Killzone 2. Not generic second-rate filth from the sewers.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 17, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> I'll get surround sound hooked up in time for this game, for sure. [noparse][/noparse]



What surround sound system are you getting?


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

KZ2 ragdoll effect = <3


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

I wish i could be as excited for Killzone as you guys. But man 1 was so fucking terrible i have like no faith. Even with those good graphics it still looks meh. I need to play it to actually see if it's nothing like the first. I hope it isn't.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

^
Not a good quality for a reviewer, you're kind of expecting so much crap, that when you actually play the game you'll only see the bad parts of the game rather than the good parts  Learn to expect nothing  *I can't D; My friend can somehow, but I always expect too much *


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 17, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> You're quite right, we should be discussing the high quality of Killzone 2. Not generic second-rate filth from the sewers.


Yeah, let's save that for the Resistance 2 thread.

@ Whity 

How can you not tell that this game is nothing like Killzone 1 from the gameplay vids? Plus positive feedback from beta testers. Game is gonna be amazing. 

this thread needs more gifs:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> Not a good quality for a reviewer, you're kind of expecting so much crap, that when you actually play the game you'll only see the bad parts of the game rather than the good parts  Learn to expect nothing  *I can't D; My friend can somehow, but I always expect too much *



Not expecting crap. I'm expecting nothing. This is actually a good quality since I won't be biased  If the game blows me away hell yeah, i defiantly can work with that  I just won't get my hopes up on this type of game till i played it


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

But, but, but, the graphics, how can you not already be sold


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

I played crysis  These are nice but meh, graphics are usually the last thing on my mind for me. Design is actually first and i don't hate the design but not loving it. It's decent so far. 

More importantly the gameplay just gotta surprise me and be awesome. I really hope it is since i have no "Awesome" shooter online for ps3 yet.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2009)

Please, Crysis doesn't look that good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol good one man  

On my computer crysis DOES look THAT GOOD, better then killzone 2. Killzone looks good for console game though.


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Heh, probably but you put Crysis on such a pedestal, realize that computer games have more room for awesome graphics.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know why we're even talking about Crysis, the PS3 doesn't have bandwidth to render 1080p with maximum AA, AF and several GB's of RAM. The pertinent thing is that it's unrivalled by any other console game, IMO a bonafide technical marvel which is why I'd have bought it regardless of any review/impression. Full credit to GG. Art is quite subjective, so there's nothing wrong with saying KZ2 looks better anyway. 



Undercovermc said:


> What surround sound system are you getting?


Sony STR-DG820 receiver, and Jamo A102HCS5 speaker system. I reckon the speakers are the best value for money 5.1 system around, but if you're only gonna use an amp with the PS3 you don't need to get something that can decode DTS-MA and TrueHD etc. because the PS3 effectively does that itself. I'm only getting this amp for when I move the PS3 out of the living room eventually.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2009)

And some claim Gears 2 looks better


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

Some are Xbots.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> Sony STR-DG820 receiver, and Jamo A102HCS5 speaker system. I reckon the speakers are the best value for money 5.1 system around, but if you're only gonna use an amp with the PS3 you don't need to get something that can decode DTS-MA and TrueHD etc. because the PS3 effectively does that itself. I'm only getting this amp for when I move the PS3 out of the living room eventually.




I had these for roughyl two years now.


the thing is with the recevier I plug into the sub, only decodes up to DTS 96-24 (still amazing quality). I do not know if their is a way I can get around that with this setup.




I got them for 250.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm getting them for home cinema, not a PC setup so I'd rather have the separates. Depends on what one is looking for. It's not gonna be a top-drawer system but I don't have that spending power lol. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

ic, thing is this really is jut not a PC setup but I agree.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Heh, probably but you put Crysis on such a pedestal, realize that computer games have more room for awesome graphics.



Only thing i put Crysis on is the power of graphics. 

I enjoyed crysis about as much as resistance. Neither are in my top 25 games ot anything though. 

Graphics are graphics, gameplay is most important.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

Wrong 

Story is most important!


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

No co-op ... NO CO-OP ... :/


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> No co-op ... NO CO-OP ... :/


Seriously, WTF were they thinking?


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2009)

First image is the best


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> Wrong
> 
> Story is most important!



Lol not in games. Unless it's RPG and even that i can play if the gameplay is good enough.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

So, if you take RE4 as an example (), and all enemies are rapists, and your mission is to save your fucking mom, who's getting raped by the president of the USA, you'd still call the game good?

And as a twist at the end, it turns out she initiated it, and the world explodes. The end.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> So, if you take RE4 as an example (), and all enemies are rapists, and your mission is to save your fucking mom, who's getting raped by the president of the USA, you'd still call the game good?



What the fuck are you talking about. Difference between a retarded story *One you described* and one that carries the gameplay. Perfect example would be the devil may cry games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

Devil May Cry actually has a decent story (especially 1 and 3). Now in RE4, it's another one of those "I'LL TAKE OVER THE WORLD" games and THAT is a retarded story.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

RE4 was alright. Another perfect example of a whatever story to carry it's fun gameplay. 

DMC has ok story at best. Entertaining? Sure. Good? Maybe. But there not the best part of the game by far. It's gameplay is.


----------



## Akira (Jan 18, 2009)

Killua said:


> So, if you take RE4 as an example (), and all enemies are rapists, and your mission is to save your fucking mom, who's getting raped by the president of the USA, you'd still call the game good?
> 
> And as a twist at the end, it turns out she initiated it, and the world explodes. The end.



Killua what the hell are you talking about?

Story not being the most important doesn't = Shit story being fine if gameplay is good.

Yes, rapist quest (as you described) would be crap but a game which has an "ok" storyline and good gameplay is still good, case in point being RE4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

I find the cutscenes in itself as the most appealing in DMC. Not the story, but the flashy cutscenes. Second gameplay and third story, so we agree there.

RE used to have a good story, but 4 kinda took that and pissed all over it in a single sentence. The conspiracies, biology, and character relations in the previous RE was ace. RE has now turned to Resident Gears of Evil Solid 4.

Oh, and 

WATCH THE XBOTS COWER


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

lol story in shooters.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Story in shooters seperates good shooters from the rest of the bunch.



Honestly all the kill zone 2 hype that's been building up over the years is mainly because of the graphics. Honestly, as a console owner I think that's sad. 

how many of you played the first one?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Seriously, WTF were they thinking?


Fair enough if you're the type who's gaming experience is very grounded in local co-operative play, but otherwise it's just too harsh a standard to hold a game to. I'd *much* rather they were giving their undivided focus in polishing the SP and competitive MP game modes. What games have achieved excellence in all three? Tacked on co-op modes just feel uninspired.. it doesn't always fit with the feel of the game either. The co-op fun factor doesn't last after a few completions, even less for me. A good multiplayer keeps people playing for years. It's not some trifle thing to just introduce a second player into the existing single-player campaign either, and making a new one just for co-op would be a big task and waste of resources as far as I'm (& a lot of people are) concerned. 

Something like Left 4 Dead is a different matter, as it is built on that premise. As far as I know with KZ2, you can still can play with friends against bots in one of the MP modes.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Story in shooters seperates good shooters from the rest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storyline in shooters

What the hell are you talking about? What exactly _are_ the acceptable factors of hype-generation? If devs could see these posts they'd probably be inclined to homicide.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Story in shooters seperates good shooters from the rest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol no. You probably believe half life 2 has a good story or something. 

Story doesn't separate shit. It's gameplay does.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Story in shooters seperates good shooters from the rest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halo does well with story just to move the game along.

Gears of War had good characters, but the story lol.

All the rest of the games like Turok and Haze, lol. 

Something like Half-Life has closes to a story in a shooter, but still fails at that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lol no. You probably believe half life 2 has a good story or something.
> 
> Story doesn't separate shit. It's gameplay does.



Story does separate the differences. IF your saying no then your just being ignorant. It's a well known fact that story does benefit FPS's and seperates them from the rest quite well.

The game play idea's are obvious but you can only go so far with a FPS in certain type of mechanics.


@Xehanort

you need to stop comparing FPS stories with "cliche" rpg stories. Shooters do not need a in depth story like RPGs. It's really what makes an RPG.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Story does separate the differences. IF your saying no then your just being ignorant. It's a well known fact that story does benefit FPS's and seperates them from the rest quite well.
> 
> The game play idea's are obvious but you can only go so far with a FPS in certain type of mechanics.
> 
> ...



Doom. 

I don't compare them to rpgs, I think Megaman X has a better story then Halo.

You just admitted shooters can have crappy stories and be a great game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Story does separate the differences. IF your saying no then your just being ignorant. It's a well known fact that story does benefit FPS's and seperates them from the rest quite well.
> 
> The game play idea's are obvious but you can only go so far with a FPS in certain type of mechanics.
> 
> ...



Yeah because Counter Strike isn't one of the most played shooters around without a story 

Halo's story is nothing special but it's online is one of the most played around. 

So is gears. 

How about team fortress? No story and loved by many. 

Story doesn't mean shit in shooters if the competitive side is there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

You both basically took my post the wrong way. This is why I dislike debating against you guys. Seriously. I said it separates them. I rather play a shooter with a Good story, great game play and good graphics instead of just having the later two. You guys are simply ignorant when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You both basically took my post the wrong way. This is why I dislike debating against you guys. Seriously. I said it separates them. I rather play a shooter with a Good story, great game play and good graphics instead of just having the later two. You guys are simply ignorant when it comes to stuff like this.



You should of just said thats how *you* want them to be, sadly none exist yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

No, you sound like a ass stating games like shooters, which are mainly for competitive purposes, are separated by story when there not. Besides very few shooters are like half life most are meant to be "VS" games. Just like fighters you don't play for a story because the story 9/10 times suck ass. Same with shooters. 

What separates good shooters from the rest is "GOOD" gameplay. A rank system wouldn't hurt, bots if you like them would be either pro or con, speed of gameplay, and so on. Story means very little to shooters unless it's main focus is story mode in which most shooters aren't. Most are made for VS so you sound like a jackass trying to say story separates good from bad. Plus a story is subjective so there is no "Good" nor "Bad". It's basically good or bad to you and you only. In which story still should be the last thing you look forward to in shooters because there simply not a factor like in rpgs or adventure games or even most platformers these days. 

Hence why i care most about gameplay when it comes to killzone and story being the last thing next to graphics.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't believe everyone's ignoring my topic. 

Quoting myself from the PS3 thread.



Snake_108 said:


> I guess I just gravitate towards other genres like adventure/RPG for compelling stories and generally like my shooters lean. Certain FPS's are expected to have impressive stories (Bioshock, Half-Life) and others just aren't. Most of it is just down to the single-player experience (of e.g. Half-Life) vs the multiplayer experience (of something like Quake). I expect good gameplay mechanics / aurals & visuals / design and a coherent narrative from Killzone 2 and if they pull all that off I'd rate it as highly as anything else which does what is asked of it.
> 
> I might make a topic on this now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree mostly with your post Snake, Im a strong believer of gameplay coming first in all genre of games.

Unless it is a book that you read from a disc on your game system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

A. I did not ignore the fact of gameplay or any other features. I am well aware by now those factors are very important. But of course what was discuss earlier is why I'm posting again.




Xehanort said:


> You should of just said thats how *you* want them to be, sadly none exist yet.


Sadly your mistaken.

Bioshock 
Half life 1 and 2. 
System Shock 1 and 2


These games are herald to be the top First person shooters out their. Every award / review pretty much complemented each of then on the good combination of Story / Graphical detail / Gameplay mechanics.

It's because you do not think their is anything that meet's your needs. This is why you disagree.




crazymtf said:


> No, you sound like a ass stating games like shooters, which are mainly for competitive purposes, are separated by story when there not. Besides very few shooters are like half life most are meant to be "VS" games. Just like fighters you don't play for a story because the story 9/10 times suck ass. Same with shooters.



First off crazy, you jump on people's post with out even reading  them throughly. I said a good story mixed into a FPS separate's it from other shooters. Which is pretty much true.But no you go off on a big tangent and start up something that was not their. Make sure you read my main point's of what I meant(even though it was clear as day in my previous post). 



> Story means very little to shooters unless it's main focus is story mode in which most shooters aren't.


Yes but the shooter's that do have story get amazing / great reviews and are typically mentioned about it. *To neglect and say "story does not matter" in first person shooters is asinine and ridiculous. *



> Hence why i care most about gameplay when it comes to killzone and story being the last thing next to graphics.



You want to know why Killzone 1 was not great? One thing a majority of reveiews /people who played it pretty much says their is not point to single player, the story is not good at all. Glitchy (in some cases) and of course the gameplay was not great compared to what was already available. 


*My point is to neglect and say "story does not matter in first person shooters" is a riduculus and un-supportive statement. *


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> A. I did not ignore the fact of gameplay or any other features. I am well aware by now those factors are very important. But of course what was discuss earlier is why I'm posting again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say so.

Good story is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

If people think an amazing story is Half life and Bioshock then I'm lost. Neither are those games are as fun as halo, team fortress, unreal tournament, counter strike, or games that's main objective is Gameplay. And half life was fun because of gameplay in my view. It's story was nonsense and i don't even remember shit from it. I do however remember using the gravity gun. Gameplay wins again. 

I had more fun with shooters without stories then ones with. Simply because I haven't come across a shooter with more then a decent story.  Left 4 dead, is a perfect example of a great game without a storyline or a minimal one that no one gives a shit about. And I'll say it separates itself fine from crappy shooters like solider of fortune and so on just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 18, 2009)

Why is everyone taking the view that story and gameplay are the only parts that sum to a shooting game? Even in single-player mode, the core mechanics of gameplay are probably the most important part of a shooting game - but there are visuals, sound, level design etc. all to consider! Multiplayer gaming isn't for everyone, but it's been relevant since Doom. System Shock and Doom are both brilliant, for different reasons.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey if people like games for certain reasons that's fine with me. But to state as a fact that a story is what separates a good shooter from a bad it's just silly. That's basically saying shooters that don't have stories like counter strike, left 4 dead, team fortress, unreal tournament and many more aren't nearly as good as ones with story. 

That's all I'm getting at. I play shooters for my own reasons as many people here do. I'm just saying a story is no way a deciding fact. Maybe to someone story is but it's not a fact that makes it separated from "Good games" and "The rest".


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats listed in my sig, story comes last after all those things.

Sometimes 6 isn't even necessary in shooters and rpgs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2009)

Well for me your list is pretty good though I'd change a few things. 

1. Gameplay
2. Characters
3. Story
4. Design/Graphics
5. Sound *This one never a huge thing to me unless the sound effects are awesome. *Looks at Dead space*

Ok really need to get back to killzone now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Read.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Narrative is listed last.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Umm it was not a list in which is important. Stop trying to flame bait a situation.

the point I'm making is you can say "design" and it will cover all the elements listed in your sig.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

I learned I'm something new today, I'm a Ludologist. 

When speaking of design, my meaning is how things are placed within a game, not created.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Story in shooters seperates good shooters from the rest of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*puts his hand up* I have


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

So have I. And it sucked ass. 

Also is it true no co-op in this game? I hate when they don't add co-op, it's very important for me.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked the first game 


And I'm not sure about the Co-op.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I liked the first game
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure about the Co-op.



So did I.

Multiplayer was fun.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

, 20/20.


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> , 20/20.


 Out of 20 how odd.

That is good to hear all the same.


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Any unbiased review out ?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

and .

20/20 isn't really odd, there are plenty of magazines that don't use the 10/10 scale.

Over here the standard is 6/6.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2009)

Go Norway indeed 

Famitsu uses a 40/40 scale. MGS4 is one of 6 or 7 games who have gotten that score


----------



## Freija (Jan 19, 2009)

Famitsu <3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Famitsu lost all credibility (in the reviews department anyway) when they gave Haze a high score.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

Famitsu does that because they have 4 people rating the title ,each person allowed to go up to 10 points in terms of rating.

also killzone 2 will not have co op.


about haze, ya not that great of a game but maybe their culture found it to be neat? interesting enough.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Famitsu does that because they have 4 people rating the title ,each person allowed to go up to 10 points in terms of rating.
> 
> *also killzone 2 will not have co op.*



really


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Famitsu lost all credibility (in the reviews department anyway) when they gave Haze a high score.



But regained it with MGS4


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

And possibly lost it again with WKC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> really



From what I been reading on neo gaf and the links they provide. Yes they do not have it.

about WKC

they lowered the score for multi player reasons and said it was not fun / broken something along those lines. Shocking they carried it with that much weight. But they did say it was not a great overall game and they know their JRPGs.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I liked the first game
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure about the Co-op.



I did too even though the AI was nonexistent 

I would throw a grenade, they would shout *grenade!!! scatter* but didnt move for shit


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> And possibly lost it again with WKC.



Wrong, because MGS4 > all this gen


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Killua said:


> Wrong, because MGS4 > all this gen


 You are a wise man indeed


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

> *Famitsu Perfect scores*
> 
> Only nine games so far have received perfect scores. They are listed in chronological order:
> 
> ...



Gotta love Nintendogs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Famitsu. 

KH2 got only a 39 from them. 

I agree with that list completly though, FF12 was great, it just wasn't for me.

Brawl was fantastic, I don't care what the melee fanboys say, that game was perfect.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

Way too high.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

KH2 a 39


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2009)

This is not the topic to discuss this but KH2 got knocked off a-lot by it's difficulty. my buddies beat the game in 15 hours on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is not the topic to discuss this but KH2 got knocked off a-lot by it's difficulty. my buddies beat the game in 15 hours on the hardest difficulty.



I'm glad Final Mix+ fixed that for people who like difficulty, CoM and and Final Mix+ can be hard as hell.

On the normal KH2 I did the challenges, such as beating a proud mode game with only Kingdom Key and no forms, that makes it tough.

Final mix+, critical mode.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 19, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Famitsu lost all credibility (in the reviews department anyway) when they gave Haze a high score.



Sonic 06 got like 36/40 from them right.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sonic 06 got like 36/40 from them right.



29/40      .


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'm glad Final Mix+ fixed that for people who like difficulty, CoM and and Final Mix+ can be hard as hell.
> 
> On the normal KH2 I did the challenges, such as beating a proud mode game with only Kingdom Key and no forms, that makes it tough.
> 
> Final mix+, critical mode.


 You can make any game difficult by limiting yourself so much. The real test of whether it is difficult is whether or not you can use all your best weapons and abilities and still get your ass handed to you.

KH2 was much easier than KH1 and it suffered for that.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sonic 06 got like 36/40 from them right.



30/40 (29 for PS3 version), apparently.

But yeah, we should probably get back to Killzone 2. X3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You can make any game difficult by limiting yourself so much. The real test of whether it is difficult is whether or not you can use all your best weapons and abilities and still get your ass handed to you.
> 
> KH2 was much easier than KH1 and it suffered for that.



It's just a disappointment that Final mix isn't released here to satisfy people who wanted harder difficulty.

MGS3:subsistence fixed alot for it MGS3.


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> It's just a disappointment that Final mix isn't released here to satisfy people who wanted harder difficulty.
> 
> MGS3:subsistence fixed alot for it MGS3.


 I never got to play Subsistence
--
Back to KZ2. I have never been all that great at FPS games, I only started about a year ago, but still, i still haven't finished an FPS game on Hard dificulty. Resistance was one of the games where i was okay, i could survive fairly well, i wonder what KZ2 will be like, seems like the AI isn't ll THAT good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not to good at FPS, aside from sniping, I'm pro though at 3rd person, gears specifically.

Hopefully, Killzone 2 will be great enough to bring back my love of shooters, so far my favorite FPS is Shadowrun, I loved that game.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Halo i can just run up, i never need back up in that game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

Portia said:


> Halo i can just run up, i never need back up in that game



Halo is made so that even my little 6 year old sister can pwn people. 

The top players of Halo just run out killing as much as they can till they die respawn and do it again, usually their deaths are even with their kills, it kind of eliminates the point of any kind of strategy, you just need to know your weapons.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Well i hope it plays like resistance  if so i will be godly :WOW


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

I havent played Resistance except for the demo, which I disliked at first, but it was okay.

Resistance 2 might be better though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2009)

Resistance 2 is better, especially its online modes


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I'm not to good at FPS, aside from sniping, I'm pro though at 3rd person, gears specifically.
> 
> Hopefully, Killzone 2 will be great enough to bring back my love of shooters, so far my favorite FPS is Shadowrun, I loved that game.


 I have been on a steady trickle of shooters since Resistance, i think it would take a pretty awful shooter to make me think differently about them at this point.

I've never played Shadowrun, i only got into shooters during this gen.


Portia said:


> Halo i can just run up, i never need back up in that game


 I do have to commend Halo on having fairly good AI, more so than most FPS games.


Xehanort said:


> I havent played Resistance except for the demo, which I disliked at first, but it was okay.
> 
> Resistance 2 might be better though.


 The demo put you in the middle of one of the most action laden parts of the first half of the game, the full game is definitely something that builds up, youshould check it out, especially now that it is fairly cheap.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Halo is made so that even my little 6 year old sister can pwn people.
> 
> The top players of Halo just run out killing as much as they can till they die respawn and do it again, usually their deaths are even with their kills, it kind of eliminates the point of any kind of strategy, you just need to know your weapons.



Wrong, double team uses alot of strategy. Well I do with my friend anyway. Learning to kill someone before dying yourself is excellent strategy as long as you actually do it right. A bunch of fuckers just throw grenades without anything in front of em to try and kill someone before they die. Do not be fooled, halo takes skill. Otherwise you'd actually have a chance against me


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Sonic 06 got like 36/40 from them right.



Well, you are almost close. As people have said here, it's around 29 or 30 really.

That's still higher than what they gave Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia. You know, a *fully* playable game. Which I think got like, a 28.

Famitsu lost credibility long before they gave SSBB a undeserving perfect score. Probably even before when they did that with FFXII.


----------



## Power Glove (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Halo is made so that even my little 6 year old sister can pwn people.
> 
> The top players of Halo just run out killing as much as they can till they die respawn and do it again, usually their deaths are even with their kills, it kind of eliminates the point of any kind of strategy, you just need to know your weapons.



I don't even like Halo but that's really wrong. There is definitely strategy and skill involved. Being able to run and gun everyone without being you yourself being killed takes quite a bit of skill in itself. The thing is that compared to other twitch shooters like Quake, UT or even CoD4, Halo comes up short. Halo was more of a game that popularized the (then)modern FPS style on console and created some new genre cliches(Recharging health) but it was already subpar compared to PC fps games of the time and has been surpassed by games like Gears and CoD4.

Nevertheless Halo is still better than a lot of other console shooters games(the Turoks and such) plus has it's own unique style and feel but I don't really want any part of it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Halo is made so that even my little 6 year old sister can pwn people.


That goes for 99% of MP mode for FPS titles, probably including Killzone 2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Wrong, double team uses alot of strategy. Well I do with my friend anyway. Learning to kill someone before dying yourself is excellent strategy as long as you actually do it right. A bunch of fuckers just throw grenades without anything in front of em to try and kill someone before they die. Do not be fooled, halo takes skill. Otherwise you'd actually have a chance against me



Would of been fun to play against you when I mastered that game, it got to the point where it was boring to just run and gun and win, so I sold it.

I blame Gears and Shadowrun for spoiling me with good shooter elements.

@Kusu
Shadowrun is this gen on 360.

@Exo
Play Shadowrun, it will change your mind.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Even when you mastered it. I would never let a Namura fan defeat me 

And shadowrun took as much skill as any other shooter. Was fun and all but meh, didn't love it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Even when you mastered it. I would never let a Namura fan defeat me
> 
> And shadowrun took as much skill as any other shooter. Was fun and all but meh, didn't love it.



It takes not only skill, but the strategy is what I'm talking about, the multiple races put alot choice and variety into the game as did spells. You try to charge a troll with a SMG and your a elf, you aint going to do nothing, you going to die. 

Halo you can be skillful in, but it takes no strategy to win.

I played both games to death though before selling my 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Skill means all. It's what i got


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 19, 2009)

_Edited version_


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Would of been fun to play against you when I mastered that game, it got to the point where it was boring to just run and gun and win, so I sold it.
> 
> I blame Gears and Shadowrun for spoiling me with good shooter elements.
> 
> ...


 I see, i havent checked out the earlier 360 library. I may pick it up. Thanks


Byakuya said:


> I'd rather continue teasing like this


 Those are gorgeous.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 19, 2009)

What are you guys on about? Online MP shooters kick most people's arses, unless you've got serious time to kill as you learn the ins and outs (as all of the people on there do).. not friendly to gamers new to FPS's certainly.


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> What are you guys on about? Online MP shooters kick most people's arses, unless you've got serious time to kill as you learn the ins and outs (as all of the people on there do).. not friendly to gamers new to FPS's certainly.


 Online also has an element of luck attached to it. Sometimes I get lucky and spawn at the right places at the right times, or maybe I am near someone who doesn't see me. I'm a middle of the table sort of player when it comes to online matches, but I have also had great and awful results depending on who I am playing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Obama And Guardiola: Two Of A Kind - Sport


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

I've seen at least 20 different vids of the intro now


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

but this one is super hi-res


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

gimme some new stuff to fap too.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

Got dammit.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> gimme some new stuff to fap too.



New class revealed wonder if you can see which one it is...

*Spoiler*: __ 








Seeing it in action:


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

*kicks* *kicks*


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> *kicks* *kicks*


okay, okay. Calm down. Here are the real pics and videos.

Large images inside:


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

You fucking bastards


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> You fucking bastards


Ok, sorry. Had to be done

What exactly do you wanna see? i dont think they have released anything new, and even if they do, it is gonna be pretty much the same "ZOMGzzzz, luk aT Our KillaH GrafikZorz!!!11!1!" footage/pictures.

Next step is info on plot, and then the demo. So be patient.

or go fap to actual women like everyone else does.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys should just give him what he wants.

Freja here, some of the new good news.


*Spoiler*: __ 







I said you guys should not me.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

That's it, you're getting a neg.


edit: has...too...spread


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That's it, you're getting a neg.
> 
> 
> edit: has...too...spread



*Spoiler*: __ 



you probably shouldn't open any spoiler tags for a while
Seriously though, lets get back on topic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> That's it, you're getting a neg.
> 
> 
> edit: has...too...spread



You had to know it was coming.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

KZ2 "Guerrilla Warfare Tournament" Announced


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

Freija

getting owned since forever


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

I owned you Sunday  and... forever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

What happened on Sunday?


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2009)

The conversion business 

Anyway, back on topic, have anyone of you seen "the ballet of death" ? (it was a trailer)


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

oh my god those tracks are godly

not Metal Gear Godly, but good


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

Killua you bastard, name change 

But i agree


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

The Fox is superior, awaiting set change


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2009)

i had a gray fox set already done  my laptop had to break


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Even I got Sazh'd this time


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

OPM Australia KZ2 review, scans inside.

10/10 + gold award.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats gold award


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 21, 2009)

Maxim gave 50 Cent's Blood on the Sand a higher score than Killzone 2 and Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Maxim is obviously written by a bunch of high guys.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> OPM Australia KZ2 review, scans inside.
> 
> 10/10 + gold award.


Swear I've heard enough now, I'm gonna try and forget about this game for a month so the hype doesn't diminish my experience. [noparse]:S[/noparse]


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

^

Good luck with that


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

*Maxim editor responds to KZ2 review complaints* 



> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for making MY review and preview the subject of your post, but please direct your ire at the specified writer and not at others, like me, who also cover video games for the company. Your blog post is wondering why two reviews (my arcade review and the mag’s console review) have different scores when they were written by TWO different people. Obviously they will be different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Someone should ask him how he could rate a 50 cent game so high


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

He didn't, which was his point.

Though, he did post his review of Killzone 2 finally. Well, a clip of it at least, since he's under embargo. It's very different from the magazine review.

5 millions of euros disallowed Villa from going to Real Madrid.

Still waiting patiently for the demo. Some videos of the campaign (not the multiplayer) have worried me as far as AI, but that could just be evidence of playing on a lower difficulty level. I need to try it, and I'm glad it's soon.


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> He didn't, which was his point.
> 
> Though, he did post his review of Killzone 2 finally. Well, a clip of it at least, since he's under embargo. It's very different from the magazine review.
> 
> ...


 I think that answers all of Freija's questions.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> He didn't, which was his point.
> 
> Though, he did post his review of Killzone 2 finally. Well, a clip of it at least, since he's under embargo. It's very different from the magazine review.
> 
> ...



Arg fuck you


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> He didn't, which was his point.
> 
> Though, he did post his review of Killzone 2 finally. Well, a clip of it at least, since he's under embargo. It's very different from the magazine review.
> 
> ...


Thanks <3

And I really have to ask what's up with the trend of having Aesir gods names ?


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

We were accused of seeing ourselves as gods, and it was too hard not to take advantage of the opportunity.  We were planning on going Greek, but then the Blender started planning to go the same, so we had to rework our approach.

Though, it's nice like this. It's a learning experience for those of us who have no idea who most of these names represent.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah, it's Chris after all. 

Confusing.


----------



## Kri (Jan 21, 2009)

​


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> We were accused of seeing ourselves as gods, and it was too hard not to take advantage of the opportunity.  We were planning on going Greek, but then the Blender started planning to go the same, so we had to rework our approach.
> 
> Though, it's nice like this. It's a learning experience for those of us who have no idea who most of these names represent.



 Just so you know I suggest you guys mod me so I can join in on the fun as Freija is one of the few who survives ragnar?k  Don't make me feel left out 

Nidh?gg(The name in Swedish) was a dragon who pretty much chewed on Yggdrasil ^.^ Ate until his tummy was full.

He's the symbol of darkness and doom, thus why they had dragons on Viking boats.

I however have no idea if he dies in Ragnar?k *goes to do some research*


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Just so you know I suggest you guys mod me so I can join in on the fun as Freija is one of the few who survives ragnar?k  Don't make me feel left out
> 
> Nidh?gg(The name in Swedish) was a dragon who pretty much chewed on Yggdrasil ^.^ Ate until his tummy was full.
> 
> ...


 I love Wikipedia

i'm kidding


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2009)

First part of a 40 minute behind the scenes interview. Other parts are in the description.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2009)

Wikipedia is shit, they have tons of misspellings and bad information on the Asgards 

We actually sat and laughed at it in school, like for example Heimdall who is clearly mentioned not to be one of Odin's sons thus it's a mystery why he's an Aesir in the first place. 

Well on Wiki it says "He's mentioned to be one of Odin's sons, perhaps an adopted" or something like that. 



> Royal_Devil1 said:
> 
> 
> > First part of a 40 minute behind the scenes interview. Other parts are in the description.


FUUUUUUUUUCK, I want this game D;


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's gone gold.

I give you - more hype-laden extracts, for no apparent reason. 

*GamePlay Magazine* (Croatia) [Max score - 20]

Graphics: 20
Sound: 19
Playability: 19
Longevity: 20
Overall: 20

*Final Description* (roughly translated):

When compared to all other console titles - while Crysis on PC remains the only true competitor regarding graphics - Killzone 2 takes every moment to justify it is the first true and pure next-Gen title in every way imaginable.

*576 KByte* (Hungary)

Graphics: 5 (out of 5)
Playability: 5 (out of 5)
Lasting Appeal: 4 (out of 5)
Music / Sounds: 5 (out of 5)

Overall: 9.7 (out of 10)

"Killzone 2 is one of the most gorgeous and atmospheric FPS's ever released, easily surpassing everything the PS3 has to offer. It's easily one of the best games of 2009. What will happen with the franchise in the future? We hope that it will be successful, reaching heights of greatness never reached before and bringing a real conclusion to the unfinished saga. When and how it will happen? Only God knows - he likes to be called Guerilla Games nowadays."

*OPM* (Australia) 

Overall score: 10 (out of 10).

Verdict: Killzone 2 lives up to the hype and should stop the naysayers from saying "nay". The campaign is full of surprises and delivers a good narrative, showing the Helghast as more than cartoony super villains. Just superb.

--

Plus another online review, from cgreviews - (yeah, cg actually stands for Cam Garish)



Definitely the most critical review I've seen so far. 

Most praiseworthy part:


> *STORY*​
> Killzone 2 has, simply, the best story in all of gaming history. It's not necessarily the plot twists and turns that make it great, but it's the delivery. No game in my 22 years of gaming has sucked me into the story this much. You actually care about your teammates and their whacky facial expressions, you care about your next objective, you care about coming out on top. With Killzone 2, it's not a fight to beat the game...it's a fight to beat the Helghan. And the ending leaves you craving more.



Overall score: 9.7/10 revised from a previous 7.6.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know I'm not falling for it yet.

Hopefully this will truly be a Halo killer.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

what are those sites 0_0 Australia? I pity those guys over their, Red Steel was banned from them and Zelda type games get a M rating 0_0 and they pay more than Europe does for games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 21, 2009)

Best story ever, that sounds like ridiculous hype.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Best story ever, that sounds like ridiculous hype.


Well, most of FPS titles are generally lacking on plot. This one isn't any different.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Best story ever, that sounds like ridiculous hype.



This is a shooter were talking about right?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 21, 2009)

They pay more than the UK, but European countries not using the Euro are still paying the most I think. Surprisingly, this game has been passed through the German censors unscathed - as the Helghast in the game are apparently inspired by the Nazi's in design and plotline..

Hopefully it comes out with a good little story in the end, so everyone least not those arguing for it's importance in shooters will be reasonably satisfied. If you took that 'best story ever in gaming history' textbite seriously, you ought to learn a bit about interpreting.. let alone it being a very amateur piece, the writer appears to pride himself on saying wacky things. It's just another opinion; which is useful in it's limits, to be fair.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

To be fair I consider nearly every fps to be a halo killer because I don't include the Halo 1 in the Halo series (2 and 3 suuuucks)


But yeah, going by everyone else's standards this might actually be a "Halo killers"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

No such thing as a "Killer" and i doubt this will reach the sales of halo series. So it can't be a "Killer" of anything but gameplay. And even then that's opinionated. People believe cod4-5, team fortress, and many more are above halo 3 in terms of gameplay. The word "Halo killer" is fucking retarded.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

The term "Halo Killer" was a term coined by Sony to hype their own games off the back of Halo's success. Most of the games they coined as Halo killers failed both in terms of gameplay quality and sales, but the latter more than the former.

KZ2 will not sell as much as any of the Halo's, it just isn't going to happen at this time in the console's lifeline, but whether or not it is better, well, that is up to personal opinion.

edit: CoD4 sold more than Halo and it received better reviews, but it didn't "kill" Halo, it simply sold alongside Halo.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, just look at my thoughts around Halo 

Besides Halo 1 I think the series sucks ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

^So why would this be a halo killer to you if you don't even like the series? Makes no sense  

It's like me saying killzone 2 will be the call of duty 4 killer. I didn't even like 4 to begin with. So how would it kill it? Would be better then it to me if killzone 2 is actually good. That we have to wait and see 



Kusuriuri said:


> edit: CoD4 sold more than Halo and it received better reviews, but it didn't "kill" Halo, it simply sold alongside Halo.



A multiplat game that was sold on PS3, pc, 360, and ds barely outselling a exclusive game. I dunno if that's sad or funny


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Everything is a Halo killer, and personally Halo 1 is not part of that sentence.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Maybe to you. There hasn't been a shooter yet to grab my multiplayer attention like halo 2-3 have done. Resistance had a slight draw to it but gets old to quick. COD4-5 were garbage. Team fortress is meh. Again all my opinion but no game yet has come close to the online fun i had with halo 2-3.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

As you know I'm not really a fan of internet game and the campaign modes in Halo 2 and 3 are awful.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

I played Halo 3 multiplayer and it was just not doing anything for me. IMO, TF2, Resistance and CoD4 multiplayer were far superior. But that's just me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> As you know I'm not really a fan of internet game and the campaign modes in Halo 2 and 3 are awful.


Halo 2 campaign sucked so much it took me 8 months to finish  Halo 3 was enjoyable though nothing special. 



Kusuriuri said:


> I played Halo 3 multiplayer and it was just not doing anything for me. IMO, TF2, Resistance and CoD4 multiplayer were far superior. But that's just me.



Team fortress is to chaotic for me and not really a fan of the look or gameplay. 

Resistance 1 online blew. Resistance 2 online was much better and was pretty fun but there's no lasting effect for me, that and no friends to play with plus no chat but that's due to PSN more so then the game. 

COD4 I just never understood the love for it. I tried getting into it but it was so easy and boring. I was always 1-2 ranked or with a friend 2-3 ranked after a match. The shooting felt like I could spray and I'd get a headshot. I mean it was just to easy for me. Counter strike is more my type of game if I'll go military like that.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 2 campaign sucked so much it took me 8 months to finish  Halo 3 was enjoyable though nothing special.



Which is why it sucked, it was supposed to be the big finish a big bang, nuclear size, instead it was like a firecracker.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 2 campaign sucked so much it took me 8 months to finish  Halo 3 was enjoyable though nothing special.
> 
> Team fortress is to chaotic for me and not really a fan of the look or gameplay.
> 
> ...


These games are all so differentin terms of gameplay, no wonder you felt so differently about them. I found Halo 3 MP much more chaotic than TF2. TF2 provided si much more variety ingameplay. The whole experience could change from game to game depending on what classes people chose to play as.

I understand that the gameplay modes and maps may have not been as numerous as in Halo 3, but each to their own I guess.

CoD4 was just pure brilliance for me, I don't really see how being good at it would detract from enjoyment though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

PSX Extreme Poland review, 9.5.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

So far not a score under 9


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

I loved the last paragraph in the other CG review someone linked to 



> OVERALL
> 
> While Killzone 2 disappoints on most fronts, I still recommend renting it for a few days. The story will help you forget about some of its shortcomings. But Killzone 2 still falls flat overall. If you're waiting for a shooter to dominate the PS3, you'll have to continue waiting. Killzone 2 is not a system seller. It's not an end-all for the FPS genre. It's simply a so-so game with a great story. This second build of Killzone 2 has me in its grasp. Just a single review build update has turned this game into a fast paced first person shooter to which no other shooter this generation can compare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

shitty reviewers gimping it to gain popularity  well done


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

I bet GameSpot will be butthurt idiots and give this a low score.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

^
What he said


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

You know, people _are_ allowed to dislike it without it being a conspiracy. >_>


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

^
HE'S AN XBOT!!!!!!!!!! GET HIM!!!!


Just kiddin', we know but it's cool to see no one has given it a low score yet.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> ^
> HE'S AN XBOT!!!!!!!!!! GET HIM!!!!
> 
> 
> Just kiddin', we know but it's cool to see no one has given it a low score yet.


 He is indeed an X-Bot, but yeah, we're just joking Kri.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

No, we're not.

BAN HIM


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> You know, people _are_ allowed to dislike it without it being a conspiracy. >_>



The microsoft rep


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a PS3, and a 360 (and a Wii in a box), I'll have you know. 

I'm excited that they think so highly of the story. Even if my fears of the AI are realized, I can look past that for great presentation and great story. Now it's just a matter of team chatter and saying the same few things hundreds of times over.

I'm getting impatient for the demo D:


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> I have a PS3, and a 360 (and a Wii in a box), I'll have you know.
> 
> I'm excited that they think so highly of the story. Even if my fears of the AI are realized, I can look past that for great presentation and great story. Now it's just a matter of team chatter and saying the same few things hundreds of times over.
> 
> I'm getting impatient for the demo D:



360bot 

Dick in a box is not funny *see's the url as I'm quoting you* You should be banned 

But yeah, I'm glad the story is great, so even if the game itself isn't' that good I'll have something awesome to look forward too.


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

My Wii is in a box in the garage. It's fitting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Im looking forward to multiplayer most, anything is better then MGO.

Wii is garbage, dam casuals.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, Bikini Zombie Slayers are coming to the Wii  And it has Mario Galaxy, Twilight Princess and Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> My Wii is in a box in the garage. It's fitting.


 My Wii is next to me PS3.

unlike SOME...I don't discard my games


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

I discarded my 360 ^.^


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

Ofcourse a microsoft rep, as high in the food chain as youself Chris gates needs to buy the rival consoles and check them out 

But story being great  for a FPS  no way just no


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> I discarded my 360 ^.^


 Right on post 360


Portia said:


> Ofcourse a microsoft rep, as high in the food chain as youself Chris gates needs to buy the rival consoles and check them out
> 
> But story being great  for a FPS  no way just no


 Play Half-Life 2 and see how stories in games should be done.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Games companies should get together to make one mega system, then we wouldn't need so many systems to play certain games. 

NinstationX720


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

It will fail


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Portia said:


> It will fail



Probly true, the first playstation was made by nintendo and sony, but was scrapped due to the companies not getting along.

Ninstation can still be made though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Games companies should get together to make one mega system, then we wouldn't need so many systems to play certain games.
> 
> NinstationX720



No. Then what would compete with it? They wouldn't need to strive to push the systems further because there'd be no use. It would be shit.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Monopoly the board game is good, Monopoly the business practice is bad....remember kids, drugs are bad...mmmmkay?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Right on post 360



Irony


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Monopoly the board game is good, Monopoly the business practice is bad....remember kids, drugs are bad...mmmmkay?



PC would still exist.

It could be for only one generation to, I don't see them getting along any longer then that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Portia said:


> It will fail



NES had over 90% of the market. Did not fail, made some of the best games back then.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

^
And some of the shittiest ever.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2009)

A popular console had shitty games .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Doesn't every system?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, especially the shitbox


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Sadly I give it to the gamecube for having the least shitty games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Gamecube had RE 0-3 + CVX

Of course it wins.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2009)

Least popular system always has the least amount of shitty games. Shitty games are made for easy profit, dropping the game on an install base of 20 million instead of 120 million is dumb.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

I guess that is why most ps3 exclusives are good.

It doesn't have alot yet.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

It has one, and that stomps on all 360's exclusives


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

I heard someone say MGS4

PS3 has a respectable amount of exclusives after only 2 years


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> It has one, and that stomps on all 360's exclusives


Killzone 2? I kid, MGS4! 



I'm sad to have lost FF13 to the darkside.

VXIII will cheer me up, God Nomura won't let me down.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Killzone 2? I kid, MGS4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FF13 isn't lost to anyone, it is simply on another system as well. I was annoyed by it at first but, oh well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

More I should say its given to the unworthy.

Yes, I think you should have to buy a PS3 to play it.


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought a PS3, and I didn't even like MG... maybe I shouldn't finish that statement around these parts. 

I didn't discard my Wii, I just didn't unpack it after the move. I will when I have a reason to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 22, 2009)

As far as real* exclusives go all three have a pretty equal number of hit and miss titles. 

PS3 has MGS4, LBP, and Killzone and they also have Haze, Eyetoy garbage, Heavenly Sword and Lair. 

360 has Gears 2, LO, Halo 3, and Fable 2 and they also have Too Human, Bullet Witch, and Perfect Dark Zero.

 Wii has the normal Nintendo first party stable of like 15 or so good-great games, NMH, Z&W, Capcom vs., and Monster Hunter. It has just as many licensed games though. 


*Real being games that receive press attention and/or big ad campaigns.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> More I should say its given to the unworthy.
> 
> Yes, I think you should have to buy a PS3 to play it.


 Lol, unworthy? I hope you're kidding and being dramatic.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

gasp


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> gasp


 You mean 1 game alone can't fend off the 360 by itself?

*runs to a corner and cries*


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

The Playstation 3 doesn't _need_ saving. Even if it remains in third place this generation over its entire lifecycle, it's still a far cry from a Virtual Boy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

> I bought a PS3, and I didn't even like MG... maybe I shouldn't finish that statement around these parts



very wise of you


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Is Ass creed on ps3? I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Is Ass creed on ps3? I haven't played it yet.


 Yes, it is.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

It's ass alright.


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

Uncharted? Resistance 2?

But yeah... not enough Killzone talk. Just Pre-ordered my copy for £32.99


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

33 pounds, thats a sweet deal


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

That is a great price Venom. I should pre-order mine whilst it is relatively cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Playstation 3 does need more ads though, I couldn't get those dam "Play with my wii" comercials out of my head. 

It just shows how effective it is to have one at every comercial break.


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

Uncharted pek

I wish the Killzone 2 demo were released already. I mean, the game has gone gold, and they've had campaign 'demonstrations' of early levels in the past. It's like being teased except more frustrating than exciting D:

Or I'm just greedy.

But I want it now.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Uncharted pek
> 
> I wish the Killzone 2 demo were released already. I mean, the game has gone gold, and they've had campaign 'demonstrations' of early levels in the past. It's like being teased except more frustrating than exciting D:
> 
> ...


 Seems the hype train is working


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Does uncharted have multiplayer? I liked the demo actually.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Sony recently stated that they'll be spending less money on marketing and advertising from now on, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Does uncharted have multiplayer? I liked the demo actually.


 No, it doesn't have any multiplayer elements at all.


Byakuya said:


> Sony recently stated that they'll be spending less money on marketing and advertising from now on, if I recall correctly.


 They know what works


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> They know what works


Do they really?

I mean PS3 has got great games but they don't sell the numbers that they should. A game like KZ2 should be marketed like hell, that is if they want it to be a real system seller.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Venom said:


> Do they really?
> 
> I mean PS3 has got great games but they don't sell the numbers that they should. A game like KZ2 should be marketed like hell, that is if they want it to be a real system seller.


 I was being sarcastic


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

Think what you want of Halo 3, but that ad campaign was _hardcore_.

I was telling memos earlier, Sony -- at least for their own published games -- should take advantage of all of their other resources. Like a cinematic trailer before a Sony Pictures film. That would have worked _beautifully_ for cinematically presented titles like this and Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

My thoughts for a good Killzone add would be like a 2-3 second clip with just the red/orange eyes lighting up, get people talking. Then BANG! hit them with a killer CGI add with hints of gameplay.

Wham-bam-100m copies sold


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Níðhöggr said:


> Think what you want of Halo 3, but that ad campaign was _hardcore_.
> 
> I was telling memos earlier, Sony -- at least for their own published games -- should take advantage of all of their other resources. Like a cinematic trailer before a Sony Pictures film. That would have worked _beautifully_ for cinematically presented titles like this and Metal Gear Solid 4.


Is that what you were harping on about? I wasn't listening...

But yeah, I totally agree with you, I have seen some Resistance 2 ads before some films, it may have as well not been there for all the impact that it had in between the other adverts.
---
@Venom: So, basically the LBP Helghast trailer


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Uncharted pek
> 
> I wish the Killzone 2 demo were released already. I mean, the game has gone gold, and they've had campaign 'demonstrations' of early levels in the past. It's like being teased except more frustrating than exciting D:
> 
> ...



Fucking creators not giving us samples


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

BTW, has everyone heard that the game has officially gone gold?


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone said it did a page or so back, but I dunno if it's official


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Sony recently stated that they'll be spending less money on marketing and advertising from now on, if I recall correctly.



:S                                   .


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

PS3Blog confirmed that KZ2 has gone gold in North America.

KB958644


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

So what does it mean to go gold?


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

i think its over 500k copies


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Going Gold means that the game is finished and will now go to be mass produced.


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

500k

Which is pretty good for pre-orders.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Then why "has gone gold in north america"  Oh pre-orders, that's nice.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

From the blog entry Venom linked to:



> And I can also say that you will be seeing Killzone 2 ads everywhere very soon. Our Marketing guys have been working their tail off.



Gold in this case only means the game is complete and ready for shipping.


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

thats bullshit terms then


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Níðhöggr said:


> The Playstation 3 doesn't _need_ saving. Even if it remains in third place this generation over its entire lifecycle, it's still a far cry from a Virtual Boy.



Very true in terms of games and what not. But I do not think virtual boy made nintendo lose billions 0_0

Right now the ps3 is in a good spot well not great spot but in sony's eye's they will make a profit off it sooner or later.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Sony rapestomped Nintendo horribly in the previous two generations, if they can get back up, so can Sony.

If not in this gen, then perhaps the next one.

Glad to hear Guerrilla will do their share of marketing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Nintendo never lost money on any of their consoles. They always made a profit. Sony (game division) on the other hand they spent all their Ps2 profits (remember revenue and profit are two different things) add a little of the Ps1's on Ps3 development and the continue lost of the system. Business wise that's not good. *But this is not the sales topic, so lets continue that there.* Thats why sony atm is not that upset with sales atm (of course they wish them to be higher). But they are reducing cost's of the system and selling "ok" at 399.99. You will not see a price drop from them anytime soon. Even with the 399.99 tag they still lose some money on each (not as much as they did at the start).


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

Really?



I know too much about music, they always use the term "my album went gold/platinum."


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2009)

Venom said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> I know too much about music, they always use the term "my album went gold/platinum."



thats what i thought as well


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Nintendo never lost money on any of their consoles. They always made a profit. Sony (game division) on the other hand they spent all their Ps2 profits (remember revenue and profit are two different things) add a little of the Ps1's on Ps3 development and the continue lost of the system. Business wise that's not good. *But this is not the sales topic, so lets continue that there.* Thats why sony atm is not that upset with sales atm (of course they wish them to be higher). But they are reducing cost's of the system and selling "ok" at 399.99. You will not see a price drop from them anytime soon. Even with the 399.99 tag they still lose some money on each (not as much as they did at the start).



This post was perfectly dandy until you edited it, now it is strikingly contradictory.

On-topic, do any of you have issues with the voice-acting in KZ2?


----------



## Dan (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> This post was perfectly dandy until you edited it, now it is strikingly contradictory.
> 
> _On-topic, do any of you have issues with the voice-acting in KZ2?_



With that said I'm guessing you do. I haven't heard enough to make a judgment.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Nintendo never lost money on any of their consoles.* They always made a profit. Sony on the other hand they spent all their Ps2 profits (remember revenue and profit are two different things) add a little of the Ps1's on Ps3 development and the continue lost of the system. Business wise that's not good. *But this is not the sales topic, so lets continue that there.*


Perhaps Sony will follow that business model now.. sadly for us it'll probably be holding technology advancements back, but thanks to the massive sunk costs they've incurred this time around that will mean a lot less next time around. I mean the PS3 single-handedly established Blu-Ray as the industry standard for home video (the BDA did absolutely *fuck all* in that regard) and has effectively done the same for IBM's Cell with microprocessors.. which is why I think Intel were trying to put their Larrabee in the new Xbox (after 360). No question that they've lost too much for their own liking, but I don't really think Sony thought this was going to be the new PS2. Seems that they were willing to impair the console because they thought Blu-Ray would pay off (and the brand would look after itself), it's up to that succeeding to justify it.. I certainly don't think Kutaragi planned for what we got in the PS3 now. They lost way more market share than they thought they would, largely in regard to Nintendo but also with Microsoft.. so doesn't look like it'll pay off.



Byakuya said:


> gasp



 what a fuckwit [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Kri (Jan 22, 2009)

I want the demo to hear the teammate banter. Early on it got redundant I heard, but I also saw that they mentioned it was something they were working on.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

@byak
I meant to add that Sony is not upset with current sales but obviously want's it to be higher. At the price they can sitll pull ahead a profit sooner or later. I kinda just went into the sentence after the bold to quickly without explaining it.



Snake_108 said:


> Perhaps Sony will follow that business model now.. sadly for us it'll probably be holding technology advancements back



How so? Each generation console for Nintendo (until the Wii) was more powerful than the other's (except Xbox had a bit more processing power than the GC and a slightly better video card).




> but thanks to the massive sunk costs they've incurred this time around that will mean a lot less next time around. I mean the PS3 single-handedly established Blu-Ray as the industry standard for home video



Blu ray is far from the industry standard for home video.  DVD still had that title.  But it did make a market for blu ray that's for sure.



> No question that they've lost too much for their own liking, but I don't really think Sony thought this was going to be the new PS2.


ON launch and before it they were pressing that it would accede the PS2 among other things. Of course I'm sure the higher brass (high up on the sony ladder past the gaming division) saw a bad / bold move with the console and regretted it



> Seems that they were willing to impair the console because they thought Blu-Ray would pay off (and the brand would look after itself), it's up to that succeeding to justify it..



I think they came a generation two early with blu ray. DVD was well established before the PS2 came out and it was out their to test the waters. If blu ray is going to be the true dvd, it's going to be next generation to really see if that's the case.



> I certainly don't think Kutaragi planned for what we got in the PS3 now. They lost way more market share than they thought they would, largely in regard to Nintendo but also with Microsoft.. so doesn't look like it'll pay off imo.



I think they did know that it would be a hard investment and lose quite a bit of market share but not as much as they did.  Kutaragi was banking on the PS2/Ps1's fans/success to really carry the Ps3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

They'll obviously be making profit per unit eventually, but I reckon it's a bit unrealistic to think they'll ever make back everything they lost in the PS3's own lifespan.



> How so? Each generation console for Nintendo (until the Wii) was more powerful than the other's (except Xbox had a bit more processing power than the GC and a slightly better video card).


I'm not talking about putting in a faster CPU/GPU, but would we ever have gotten the EE or the Cell (built from the ground up) if they stuck to those principles? (The EE wasn't exactly the revolutionary thing they wanted, to be fair but the Cell has made it.)  

I'm not saying I know precisely every factor what made Microsoft and Sony incur the losses they did, but they're not exactly inefficient (well, Sony isn't) so they'd probably both be more healthy if they'd both gone for gimped hardware (no HDD's and all). 


> Blu ray is far from the industry standard for home video. DVD still had that title.


I meant in the sense of establishing it as the successor by killing the HD-DVD format. There were other factors to it, but 10 million + boxes supporting your technology was the driving one. According to most informed opinions, it's just a formality until Blu-Ray succeeds it (DVD).


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Venom said:


> With that said I'm guessing you do. I haven't heard enough to make a judgment.



Nah, I don't personally have a problem with it. Others do though, and to _some_ extent I can definitely understand them.

It can sound a bit generic and stereotypical at times, but meh, ultimately it's no more than an insignificant nit-pick that won't ruin the overall experience.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> @byak
> I meant to add that Sony is not upset with current sales but obviously want's it to be higher. At the price they can sitll pull ahead a profit sooner or later. I kinda just went into the sentence after the bold to quickly without explaining it.
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful, but I thought this wasn't the sales thread?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

My fault..



> "The trick of PlayStation 3 performance really is the use of the SPUs. You have to see it! There are six co-processors running on 3.2GHz. They are really fast. Normally we can't achieve [these graphics] in a game because it's too slow...[so] we throw it all on the SPUs."
> 
> Brussee reveals that they don't always use all of the SPUs:
> 
> ...



Did anyone watch that long interview with Arjan Brussee? I wanted to watch it but I'm trying to avoid every spoiler possible.. reveals a bit in there about how they accomplished deferred rendering and the like.. I think we need Id to make sense of it. [noparse][/noparse]

What I hope is that all of this is easily translatable in the development of other games.. if not to third-party games, then to Sony's staff at least. This kind of game just wouldn't be possible for a third-party. Not considering for savvy with the PS3's architecture, more the sheer patience and money this project probably took.. people usually blame the dev's, but I reckon way more often it's down to the higher-ups rushing a game out, as what seems to have happened with Crystal Dynamics and Eidos.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting read, so many developers could learn from Guerrilla.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

That's true they can. But guerrilla only works on sony platforms only. Meaning they have no problem with doing all their programming in parallel. Other's do not have that privilege.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Well they could teach Level 5 a thing or two about graphics quality, at least.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That's true they can. But guerrilla only works on sony platforms only. Meaning they have no problem with doing all their programming in parallel. Other's do not have that privilege.


I wouldn't put it like that.. gaming development in general is not open to working in parallel.. they may have an advantage over third-party dev's in that they are given more time to get to grips with the architecture, but they've had to learn it as much as anyone else. Fair play to them I say, we'll see just how well they've done shortly.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't care about the graphics anymore. All i want is the beach level from KZ1...


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Well they could teach Level 5 a thing or two about graphics quality, at least.



Would be perfect for Dark Cloud 3


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Would be perfect for Dark Cloud 3



Imagine Dark Cloud using the KZ2 engine, that'd be amusing.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2009)

*cries of epic*


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Nah, it'll probably be cel-shaded anyway.

Back to topic, KZ2 is pretty hot stuff.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you guys imagine KZ2....cel-shaded


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Ive never played the game, but is that the last remenant guy.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Ive never played the game, but is that the last remenant guy.



Why yes, that's Rush Sykes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> I wouldn't put it like that.. gaming development in general is not open to working in parallel.. they may have an advantage over third-party dev's in that they are given more time to get to grips with the architecture, but they've had to learn it as much as anyone else. Fair play to them I say, we'll see just how well they've done shortly.



No what I am saying, those developers who do not code normally in parallel all of a sudden has to but also do non parallel programming is pretty tough on the team.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 22, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Ive never played the game, but is that the last remenant guy.



Looks like the shadow of colossus ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to me


----------



## Talon. (Jan 22, 2009)

does anyone else remember the helghast sackboys????? 

anywaysss........i wish theyd stop being bitches and make k2 for 360
cuz i loved killzone, liberation was shit tho.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

lol CyberSwarmKing+


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Looks like the shadow of colossus ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to me



Your right, now I don't know who it is.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

It _is_ the main character from SoTC, Wander.

Kusuriuri hates LR with passion, by the way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It _is_ the main character from SoTC, Wander.
> 
> Kusuriuri hates LR with passion, by the way.



Okay never played either game, he just looked like the hero the main character of LR is suppose to look like.

Edit:Wait thats Infinite undiscovery, thats who he looks like.

Got LR and IU mixed up.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It _is_ the main character from SoTC, Wander.
> 
> *Kusuriuri hates LR with passion*, by the way.


 Did you think I would miss this, did you think your lies would pass me by....you fail Bya. It is YOU that hates LR, I haven't even played LR


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, it's difficult to tell generic failures apart these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Looks like the shadow of colossus ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to me



He was not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he just looked like a girl.


----------



## Memos (Jan 22, 2009)

Wander did not look like a girl...he had long hair and fine features is all

he was most certainly not a "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> He was not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he just looked like a girl.



cross dresser ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2009)

He is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Talon. said:


> does anyone else remember the helghast sackboys?????
> 
> anywaysss........*i wish theyd stop being bitches and make k2 for 360*
> cuz i loved killzone, liberation was shit tho.


Guerilla Games are owned by Sony Corp., so that isn't happening. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> No what I am saying, those developers who do not code normally in parallel all of a sudden has to but also do non parallel programming is pretty tough on the team.


I see what you're saying. Dev's who don't learn how to 'code in parallel' are a step behind everyone else and will find themselves in trouble when the next gen arrives, because that's inevitably the direction the industry will take eventually. I don't think developing games in the old way makes you disadvantaged (arguably it's easier) but certainly I'd assume that Sony's first-party dev's are more proficient at it.. of course we all hope the knowledge can be shared to an extent, so we get better third-party games across the board.

People who were saying the Xbox was holding the PS3 back as far as multiplatform games go might be in for a shock, since according to some in the industry; at an earlier point dev's knew so little about the PS3 in comparison to what they know now that they held back on optimising for the Xbox so they could actually achieve some level of parity. Sounds a bit out there, but reasonable as publishers don't want to make their guys look incompetent.. and the consumers would never know when it happened.


----------



## Id (Jan 22, 2009)

Snake_108 said:


> My fault..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck dude, I wished I owned a 7.1 sound system. I am going to settle down, with 5.1 since I am on a budget, and my gaming room is rather small. 

Logitech Z-5500 - tiger direct


Ok I had a troll moment. This must be posted. 
*Spoiler*: __ 





> My people, sons and daughters of Sony. This much I vow. The history of this console generation will be written in blood. By crushing the fanboys of our enemy. By releasing the best game in the genre they thought to use against us.. we are fighting for our consoles very existence. But if there are those who want to deny us enjoyment. Refuse us our rightful place in this console generation. Then we will unleash such a terribly awesome FPS that generations of xbros yet unborn will cry out in anguish! -break- Th enemy may shatter our sales but they can not break our spirit. Even now they advance on our metacritic gamesections to troll by force what they cannot claim by right. They cannot imagine what awaits them. WE WILL SMITE THE XBROS WITH THIS GAME. Though they sweep over our forums like the trolls of summer vacation. Never again will we be trolled by them; Never again endure their jealousy; Never again endure their lies and oppression. We will enjoy ourselves for hours without caring; playing as one hand, one heart, one soul. We will shatter their dreams and haunt their nightmares. Drenching our ancestors PS2's with their blood. And as our last breath tears at their lungs; as they try to rise again from the ruins of their RROD:ed consoles... ...they will know, Killzone 2 belongs to the Playstation 3.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 22, 2009)

Id said:


> Fuck dude, I wished I owned a 7.1 sound system. I am going to settle down, with 5.1 since I am on a budget, and my gaming room is rather small.
> 
> Logitech Z-5500 - tiger direct


I'd like the full works myself, but out of budget. :{ Am also getting a 5.1 (Jamo) and is more than good enough for me, for now. 


> Ok I had a troll moment. This must be posted.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

Id said:


> Fuck dude, I wished I owned a 7.1 sound system. I am going to settle down, with 5.1 since I am on a budget, and my gaming room is rather small.
> 
> Logitech Z-5500 - tiger direct
> 
> ...



That system you are getting is awesome. I have been using them for 2 years now. I got them for 250 USD and they were worth the investment that's for sure.


----------



## Id (Jan 23, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That system you are getting is awesome. I have been using them for 2 years now. I got them for 250 USD and they were worth the investment that's for sure.



Thats good to hear, I heard really good things about this product.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Id said:


> Fuck dude, I wished I owned a 7.1 sound system. I am going to settle down, with 5.1 since I am on a budget, and my gaming room is rather small.
> 
> Logitech Z-5500 - tiger direct
> 
> ...



*stops after 1 sentence* tl;dr


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 23, 2009)

Ingame model:



Some other pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2009)

i want the full game, im not even gonna touch the demo


----------



## Memos (Jan 23, 2009)

Portia said:


> i want the full game, im not even gonna touch the demo


 Why not? Will the demo ruin something about the game for you?


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

No, just make people cry for more.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 23, 2009)

Do the Europe lot get the demo early if they pre-order, like the Americans? They're supposedly getting it on Feb 5th. I don't think we are. 

That said, I'd probably rather keep the game completely fresh for release.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

I won't play the game until like, 20th March (birthday the 19th) cause I'll be broke after SFIV and RE5


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought you pre-ordered it Freija? If not, cancel RE5 and switch.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

Thing is, as much as I want Killzone 2, it's an FPS 

And it doesn't have a CE.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2009)

For someone who hates RE4-5 i can't believe your buying it


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2009)

THE STORY 


I so love Crow Girl design in RE5, and I want to know what happened to Jill (I suspect she's Crow Girl) and hey, if I actually get to off Wesker in the game, the crappy AI's and shitty gameplay(ok, the gameplay is good if it weren't for those fucking dumb AI's) doesn't matter.


And as much as I hate RE4 and probably will hate RE5. I still love the gameplay more than an FPS.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol you are a strange one  But ok  I rather have A.I. that doesn't go ape shit on me *Fuck you NG2* to be honest


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2009)

HQ links


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Thing is, as much as I want Killzone 2, it's an FPS
> 
> And it doesn't have a CE.


 I would bet you that within the next week or two, a CE edition and a PS3 bundle with KZ2 will be announced.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

No they can't kill Wesker.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Wesker, being a DBZ character? WTF?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Wesker, being a DBZ character? WTF?



Watcha mean?


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Watcha mean?


 I saw Chris trying to shoot him and Wesker was doing some speed-blitzing. Since when has this kind of thing been possible in the RE-verse?

Zombies and giant eyeball Tyrant's are one thing, but now they are going too far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I saw Chris trying to shoot him and Wesker was doing some speed-blitzing. Since when has this kind of thing been possible in the RE-verse?
> 
> Zombies and giant eyeball Tyrant's are one thing, but now they are going too far.



I guess RE-verse is getting somewhat of a power up.

Wesker is my favorite character, he always seems to get stronger and stronger each game.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> I guess RE-verse is getting somewhat of a power up.
> 
> Wesker is my favorite character, he always seems to get stronger and stronger each game.


 But that's the thing, Wesker was never about the physical prowess, he was skilled, sure, but he was more about the intellect.

I would rather Wesker remained human and it was the Tyrant's who got more and more powerful.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But that's the thing, Wesker was never about the physical prowess, he was skilled, sure, but he was more about the intellect.
> 
> I would rather Wesker remained human and it was the Tyrant's who got more and more powerful.



Play Code: Veronica X.


----------



## Akira (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> But that's the thing, Wesker was never about the physical prowess, he was skilled, sure, but he was more about the intellect.
> 
> I would rather Wesker remained human and it was the Tyrant's who got more and more powerful.



I agree, superhuman Wesker was a little lame.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

firestart



			
				OPM Netherlands (rough trans) said:
			
		

> 91/100
> 
> They say it's thechnically amazing, they say the atmosphere is really great but GG implemented less improvements in the FPS genre.
> 
> ...


I had to sign up at GT just to reply to a post in this thread. xD


Snake_108 said:


> Do the Europe lot get the demo early if they pre-order, like the Americans? They're supposedly getting it on Feb 5th. I don't think we are.


Europe gets a demo pre-release, without a preorder. It's not at the same time, though.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Sigh @ the review, why must everything be so new and 'innovative' these days?

Also.. 

Conservation Africa


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I saw Chris trying to shoot him and Wesker was doing some speed-blitzing. Since when has this kind of thing been possible in the RE-verse?
> 
> Zombies and giant eyeball Tyrant's are one thing, but now they are going too far.



Wesker's Virus is above the G-virus, its more of a more refined tyrant


----------



## Dan (Jan 24, 2009)

Whose seen the opening scene?

OH MY GOD!

Just fantastic!

PS: I play every game I own on the hardest level.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Venom said:


> Whose seen the opening scene?
> 
> OH MY GOD!
> 
> ...


 I've been keeping away from the opening scene so as to have the full experience when i play the game. But it's good to hear people praise it.


----------



## Dan (Jan 24, 2009)

I wanted to do the same, I've been avoiding spoilers. But my friend told me to watch it because it was epic, and my god was he right.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome opening scene is awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

Portia said:


> Wesker's Virus is above the G-virus, its more of a more refined tyrant



Lol "Wesker's Virus" 

It's commonly known as the Birkin virus. Thanks to fucking Umbrella, Birkin never got to complete G, which is why it's so unstable. G was supposed to be the perfect virus. Yet, as incomplete as it was, it's still the most powerful tool in the RE verse.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

It'd be more birkin virus. or unknown virus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> No they can't kill Wesker.



It's Capcom. If they kill him off, they can just make him return with next to no explanation.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

It's the KZ2 thread guys....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

You're one to talk, mister 

Wherever you and Gray Fox go, it either turns into Metal Gear posts, Resident Evil posts, or Microsoft trolling posts.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 24, 2009)

shit he's on to us


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, let me try this.

It's the KZ2 thread guys....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ok, let me try this.
> 
> It's the KZ2 thread guys....



You're one to talk mister! 

Because all you do is....is....

FUCK IT DOESN'T WORK.

You win this round, sir.

Speaking of Killzone in general, has anyone else thought that the Helghast (or however it's spelled) look sorta like the Combine from Half-Life?


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> You're one to talk mister!
> 
> Because all you do is....is....
> 
> ...


 Yeah, they do have quite a lot of similarities when it comes to aesthetics. The Helghast do seem a lot more sinister though. To me at least.

I may now turn this thread into the HL2 thread


----------



## Id (Jan 24, 2009)

*Killzone 2 May Struggle *
However, there is evidence that Killzone 2 will struggle in sales. Here's why;

As the #2 pre-ordered game. How the fuck can someone conclude it will do poorly in sales?
LINK

The* Id* responds: It might not sell as well as GTA4 because its multi-plat or even Halo, but I think it will move systems and rival MGS4 sales.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Speaking of Killzone in general, has anyone else thought that the Helghast (or however it's spelled) look sorta like the Combine from Half-Life?



As far as both wearing gas masks, yes.

But for a better comparison I direct you to these guys...



From the  series


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Why are they wearing gas masks ?


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Why are they wearing gas masks ?


 To protect themselves from harmful gas maybe?...i know, weird concept, but go with it.


----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, but why doesn't the attack force use them then? 

Not to mention just having it in case of some gas is ridiculous because the fact is that it makes your breathing heavy as fuck and you easily faint


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Yeah, but why doesn't the attack force use them then?
> 
> Not to mention just having it in case of some gas is ridiculous because the fact is that it makes your breathing heavy as fuck and you easily faint


I was kidding. The real reason they are used in so many works of fiction is to give a sense of unity and faceless evil to the enemy. This way, it seems that the war machine has one face, one personality and one goal, this in turn makes them stronger and makes their enemies see them as more powerful.

Also, it helps from a design point-of-view. This way, someone doesn't have to come up with a design for each person and then go on to actually draw or animate them each, and this also means they can lack a unique personality and get away with it.

in other words, i dont know.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Freija (Jan 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I was kidding. The real reason they are used in so many works of fiction is to give a sense of unity and faceless evil to the enemy. This way, it seems that the war machine has one face, one personality and one goal, this in turn makes them stronger and makes their enemies see them as more powerful.
> 
> Also, it helps from a design point-of-view. This way, someone doesn't have to come up with a design for each person and then go on to actually draw or animate them each, and this also means they can lack a unique personality and get away with it.
> *
> in other words, i dont know*.


That's all you had to say, because I skipped the rest anyway (actually read it.)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> Why are they wearing gas masks ?


Because wearing gas masks is cool.


----------



## Memos (Jan 24, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Because wearing gas masks is cool.


 This is true. Hence, Psycho Mantis is the coolest character in gaming history.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2009)

^ Definitely one of them! He's up there, but the Fox takes the crown


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> ^ Definitely one of them! He's up there, but the Fox takes the crown


 Gray Fox or the Cyborg Ninja?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2009)

I classify the MG1/MG2/MGS/MGS: PO as one and the same. His backstory his ace, his skills are ace, his character is fucking awesome


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Killzone2 guys, killzone 2.


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2009)

I really hope there is a Cyborg Ninja-like enemy/boss in Killzone 2.


----------



## Even (Jan 25, 2009)

Gas masks are awesome, that's why they are using them


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Jan 26, 2009)

That is pretty awesome. I wish they were actual name tags though, instead of being shopped in.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 26, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 26, 2009)

I posted that like 10 pages ago in legible English! (I think) 

I think I'll actually take the pointer and get clued up on the story before playing it.. don't have enough faith in the narrative (of a shooter) to engage me. :/


----------



## Akira (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to say, this really made me laugh:






> WHEAT RIDGE, CO ? Commuters on I-70 gawked at the massive bonfire that lit the night sky over the highway yesterday evening.  The fire, built by the Wheat Ridge High School AV Club, burned into the witching hour before WRFD extinguished it around 5AM this morning. *At the bottom of the fire pit, a surprise: local firemen found two-dozen smoldering Xbox 360s, repurposed as kindling, which had fused into a glob of smoky white plastic.
> *
> 
> George Robert, the eighteen-year-old President of the Wheat Ridge High AV Club, took responsibility for the ceremonious burning, calling it a ?statement piece.? With field reporters and onlookers forming a half-circle around the flames, Mr. Robert set the stage for a call to arms not just for gamers, but, in his words, ?self-respecting citizens? across the greater Jefferson County area.
> ...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2009)

Video games are serious business.


----------



## Id (Jan 27, 2009)

lol wtf.:rofl


----------



## Dan (Jan 27, 2009)

Killzone 2 - Making people burn 360's


----------



## Memos (Jan 27, 2009)

So, can we now say that KZ2 is a 360 killer?


----------



## Rashman (Jan 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> I have to say, this really made me laugh:


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> I have to say, this really made me laugh:



 that speech that was floating around the net probably inspired him. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Kri (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm surprised you guys aren't talking about all the reviews pouring out today.

Still haven't seen anything below a 9 (disregarding Maxim), though I have seen a bunch of 9-flats.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

I been only keeping track of these



So far so good. I knew IGN would not give it higher than a 9.5 (it got a 9.4 from them).


----------



## Kri (Jan 29, 2009)

IGN AU gave it 9.0, as did Eurogamer, since I don't see those on there.

And I think another few lower caliber websites that I noticed being linked to on N4G, but I don't know how relevant they are.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2009)

Well so far so good in the critic's eyes. This could be my halo on ps3


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 29, 2009)

So many KZ2 reviews 

I've read five so far today.


----------



## Dan (Jan 29, 2009)

I just wanna play this game now, I've been waiting too long.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2009)

people burning 360 because of KZ2?  wow


----------



## Id (Jan 29, 2009)

Article seems fake. Its still funny.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 30, 2009)

> [YOUTUBE]TIFNMva56Wo[/YOUTUBE]



lol     epic


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

That was epic indeed


----------



## Memos (Jan 30, 2009)

That was probably the best Hitler video i've seen yet. The MGO part was especially hilarious

tea-bagged for 10 minutes


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2009)

Dragonball z one was better, this one was ok but not the same effect as seeing it the first time.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

The dragon ball one  

Bulma's hair isnt even Blue!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 31, 2009)

Link

This is a Super Bowl Ad, ain't it?


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats what they need, an advert during superbowl that just grips the nation.

PS: Thats defo a superbowl typed trailer lol, they were talking about 4th down and everything.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup it's a superbowl ad, they're finally doing marketing right.


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2009)

Apparently superbowl ads are big in America, so yeah this is effective marketing.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

Indeed, Superbowl 2008 was watched by 97 million americans.


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn, that is a lot of people.

Not sure if this was posted already -


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2009)

Indeed, it was to be expected though.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 31, 2009)

lots of positive reviews in. in fact, I haven't seen a review below 9 yet.


----------



## Kri (Jan 31, 2009)

There's and 8.5 and a 4/5, and the Maxim review, but those are the only 3 out of like 40 reviews.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 31, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> There's and 8.5 and a 4/5, and the Maxim review, but those are the only 3 out of like 40 reviews.



exactly, thats why I haven't seen them yet. I feel the anticipation building for the coming out of this game. though I will not be getting it any time soon. I need to finish playing some of the games I have...or get to a certain level, before I buy something new. but I will be getting it. definitely


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 1, 2009)

All this waiting, and still another month left!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> There's and 8.5 and a 4/5, and the Maxim review, but those are the only 3 out of like 40 reviews.



40? 0_0





Do not get to excited yet. If the game holds above  a 95% after 25 reviews then it's worth talking about. Until then reviews are reviews. 





I have a question though. can you pre order online? I mean I do not want to pay it off in full but if I have to then I will try and go to a store somewhere.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2009)

Of course you can pre-order online. I've done this for years 


Sudden Death
means
You die suddenly


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks to the PS3Bloggen.se review, KZ2 just got another 10/10 @ metacritic. ^_^


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2009)

Reviews will start flying in the coming weeks/days very curious to see there take on it.

I'm waiting for GT, they normally give a thorough review, and you know if they give a PS3 exclusive above 9 it must be good.


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't wait for EDGE magazine to give it a 6/10...oh, no, wait...


----------



## Kri (Feb 1, 2009)

Supposedly Sony denied that Killzone 2 Superbowl ad being real. Which makes sense to me, since I thought it looked pretty amateurish to begin with.

In related news, Gaming Front has uploaded a leaked video of  Bravo TV Special _in its entirety_. Reading comments from N4G, though, as awesome as it is, this video is _full_ of spoilers, so watch it at your own risk.

And, try not to parade in here with what you find out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Of course you can pre-order online. I've done this for years
> 
> 
> Sudden Death
> ...



If you do pre order online, do you have to pay in pull for the title? or do they take out the money the  day it comes out?


----------



## Kri (Feb 1, 2009)

It depends where you pre-order from, and how you pay. Often times by credit card, the card won't be charged until the item ships, whereas, in my experience, PayPal tends to be more immediate.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

I plan to pre order from ebgames. Will the wait until the game ships? Also I would still get the demo correct?



I ordered it on . It will not be billed until they ship, codes go out tomorrow though for the demo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erZk_lGzr14&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


0_0


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2009)

UK got fucked, there was no websites offering a demo code 

Which TBH is a good thing coz I'd rape the hell out of the demo if I got a code.


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Pfft demo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

> Reserve Killzone 2 and receive exclusive access to the Killzone 2 Demo. You must have access to Playstation Network in order to redeem promotion code. Available for online and in-store customers, while supplies last.
> 
> Online Customers / In-Store Pickup: Codes granting access to the Killzone 2 Demo will be sent via email starting on February 2nd.
> 
> Store Customers: A rave card granting access to the Killzone 2 Demo will be available in stores while supplies last beginning the week of January 5. Check with your local store for more information.




That's what it said on their site. I hope I am not to late since I  did it this morning.


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> Pfft demo


 Good point.

Demo...pfft


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

My main reason to getting this game is really just the atmosphere and sound. I expect to be blown away , definitely in multi player.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 1, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Supposedly Sony denied that Killzone 2 Superbowl ad being real. Which makes sense to me, since I thought it looked pretty amateurish to begin with.
> 
> In related news, Gaming Front has uploaded a leaked video of  Bravo TV Special _in its entirety_. Reading comments from N4G, though, as awesome as it is, this video is _full_ of spoilers, so watch it at your own risk.
> 
> And, try not to parade in here with what you find out.



That has got to be the most annoying voice I've heard in years, god.

But the video itself was interesting.


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

I want the demo so i can see the graphics for myself, try the crazy knife rampage and to see the opening. I love FPS demo's because after finishing the same level for the 20th time, i start trying different ways to go through the level, such as using only the pistol or seeing how far i can get by just running


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

The game with a million possibilities is MGS4, nuff said


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 1, 2009)

The above post is 100% truth.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> The game with a million possibilities is MGS4, nuff said



And either it boils down to clunky combat with the AI, or sneaking around.

The latter giving far more possibilities


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Goofy  

AI in Mgs4 is fodder, i rarely use restore items even on Boss extreme


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

I was thinking more of shooting someone with a sniper rifle, knocking them down, and them standing back up normally, letting me shoot them again.

I was not talking about bosses, as those were pretty cool despite being the weakest cast of baddies in the series


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I was thinking more of shooting someone with a sniper rifle, knocking them down, and them standing back up normally, letting me shoot them again.
> 
> I was not talking about bosses, as those were pretty cool despite being *the weakest cast of baddies in the series*


 Indeed, the bosses in Killzone 2 were very weak.....oh, no, wait


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Indeed, the bosses in Killzone 2 were very weak.....oh, no, wait



We went off the K2 discussion, yet again. ;3


----------



## Memos (Feb 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> We went off the K2 discussion, yet again. ;3


 

We should head on over to the convo thread and talk about crappy boss fights


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I was thinking more of shooting someone with a sniper rifle, knocking them down, and them standing back up normally, letting me shoot them again.



I kill, im a killer, fuck knocking them out, if i knock them down it would be only mixing up things a bit i will go there and finish him off while he sleeps. 



> I was not talking about bosses, as those were pretty cool despite being the weakest cast of baddies in the series



I picked up some traces of Killua on this part.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The demo comes out on the facking 26th of February iirc. If you've pre-ordered it you're getting the game around then anyway.



No, the demo is available with the code starting Feb 5. Unless what you say is a UK thing in which case you're right


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2009)

The codes for USA start coming out today (the second of Feburary).


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 2, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The demo comes out on the facking 26th of February iirc. If you've pre-ordered it you're getting the game around then anyway.



Really? Even when we think we're getting one up on the USA by getting the demo via the PSN, we're really getting bumped yet again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

Might as well get your passports and come over :0 Our beaches are quite nice


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

I may not be able to get the game on release date so the demo will be good for me whenever it comes.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw the IGN review. This game looks awesome.


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2009)

I just read that the demo will be up on the European PlayStation Store this Thursday.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> I just read that the demo will be up on the European PlayStation Store this Thursday.


 Where did you read this potentially wonderous news?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 2, 2009)

I read that too, Memos is just slow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

Only site that even mentions it. Who knows if it will happen or not.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I read that too, *Memos is just slow*.


 


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Only site that even mentions it. Who knows if it will happen or not.


 That's great news.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

When are american pre-orderers going to get the demo?


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2009)

Same day, Thursday the 5th, or so it says on the card. I'd be mad if I weren't going to buy the game anyway, so I don't really care about the pre-order.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Im not running away from you bitch  I will punk you at that game, cease this foolishness.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im not running away from you bitch  I will punk you at that game, cease this foolishness.


 pfft. Then why is it that you always make excuses? is it because of all those R1 defeats? does _Parfait Tic_ still haunt your nightmares?

You better not run when KZ2 comes out


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

Sigh ok remind me around 9pm 

Resistance 2  the loser does anything the winner says 

Time for me to humiliate you


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

Gametrailers.com Killzone 2 review is up.



It's 9:37 minutes long, thats the longest I've seen for a review I'll comment once I've seen it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Gametrailers.com Killzone 2 review is up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 9:37 minutes long, thats the longest I've seen for a review I'll comment once I've seen it.


 I think Halo 3 was as long if not longer. but yeah, that is damn long

I'm off to watch it in sweet HD


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

This game is Gun-porn











Even Master Chief himself is Impressed


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2009)

That was a pretty good review.

It's a stereotypical shooter, but done very well. So, the opposite of Haze, which was an ambitious take on the genre executed almost as poorly as it could have been.

Only a few short days until the demo, and that review is only making me more impatient.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 2, 2009)

> *ComputerAndVideoGames Killzone 2 Review*
> 
> Spectacular from start to finish. It doesn’t innovate (and no co-op is a cop out) but its visual prowess and insane action make Killzone 2 unmissable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2009)

Everyone says the same thing, no co-op


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> That was a pretty good review.
> 
> It's a stereotypical shooter, but done very well. So, the opposite of Haze, which was an ambitious take on the genre executed almost as poorly as it could have been.
> 
> Only a few short days until the demo, and that review is only making me more impatient.


 I liked their comment about nit-picking

That was a very fair review.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 2, 2009)

> *The Bad:*
> No co-op/
> 
> *COD4 and Bioshock have no co-op and they both are the best FPS this generation.*
> ...


I respect their opinion but the cons they listed are plain retarded and wrong


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

^Gotta disagree on bioshock or cod4 being even close to best FPS this gen  

On the note of co-op, it does suck since co-op is a big thing for me, i like playing with friends. Then again this is ps3, i don't have many friends who have it anyway


----------



## Kri (Feb 2, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 and Bioshock are exceptions to a trend because they can afford to be. Same-y isn't a word, but it's implying that the enemies, being nearly identical in every facet by virtue of their helmeted attire, lack character in their repetitiveness.

I'll agree that sticking with one gun isn't necessarily a bad thing, but only if it's a personal choice rather than a strategic one. Alternate weapons are purposeless if they're less effective -- and since you can only hold two weapons, detrimental by sacrificing a more useful asset. A lack of balance is a design flaw.

Disagreeing with an opinion doesn't make it wrong. It just makes it different.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

I GOT MY DEMO CODE! WOOT!





crazymtf said:


> ^Gotta disagree on bioshock or cod4 being even close to best FPS this gen



You can, and you always point that out. So I think you do not need to always point that out when someone mentions that they think it is.




Kribaby said:


> I'll agree that sticking with one gun isn't necessarily a bad thing, but only if it's a personal choice rather than a strategic one. Alternate weapons are purposeless if they're less effective -- and since you can only hold two weapons, detrimental by sacrificing a more useful asset. A lack of balance is a design flaw.



I really dislike the fact sticking with one gun is "guh" to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I GOT MY DEMO CODE! WOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then skip my post when there mention and you won't see it. It's what i use to do when you posted anything in the PS3 section before you got your ps3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2009)

No, I say that because in the general public's eye ( aka the forums) It can be considered trolling/flaming another user in terms of his opinion. If ya keep on doing it that is. I can easily say the same thing to you "why cannot you overlook other people's opinion on what they thing the best FPS this year was". What kribaby said was right at the bottom of his post.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No, I say that because in the general public's eye ( aka the forums) It can be considered trolling/flaming another user in terms of his opinion. If ya keep on doing it that is. I can easily say the same thing to you "why cannot you overlook other people's opinion on what they thing the best FPS this year was". What kribaby said was right at the bottom of his post.



How is it flaming or trolling? I'm not saying people can't have there own opinions I'm stating mine. SO disagree with something means flaming?  Funny i consider it stating my opinion whenever i feel like it without forcing it upon anyone, this is a forum after all. Place to state your opinion. End of discussion 

And i agree with Kribaby too, what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Memos (Feb 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Call of Duty 4 and Bioshock are exceptions to a trend because they can afford to be. Same-y isn't a word, but it's implying that the enemies, being nearly identical in every facet by virtue of their helmeted attire, lack character in their repetitiveness.
> 
> *I'll agree that sticking with one gun isn't necessarily a bad thing, but only if it's a personal choice rather than a strategic one. Alternate weapons are purposeless if they're less effective -- and since you can only hold two weapons, detrimental by sacrificing a more useful asset. A lack of balance is a design flaw.*
> 
> Disagreeing with an opinion doesn't make it wrong. It just makes it different.


 I don't see why they had to change a 2-weapon system that worked so well in games such as CoD and RE2. I fear this may be due to them trying to differentiate themselves from the pack. If the main auto-rifle is so effective, and they no doubt know this, why not allow stage specific weapons such as the RPG's to momuntarily fill the space of the secondary weapon

This may end up being an annoyance and ruin certain parts of the game where you have to keep on hiding and fighting a tank with your pistol.


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll probably hide my rifle behind a box and rush back to it after I blow up whatever plot restriction, be it a wall or a tank, is in my path. I'll do that often enough to try out every weapon I cross while still having my trusty rifle nearby.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so buying this game

 wow 2 games in one month, that is more than in the entire previous year


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

I mean ur a US soldier, that rifle is the standard gun. If you were to track a soldier in Iraq they wouldn't have 5/6 different guns. They's have 1 rifel that they use all the time, and maybe pick up a rocket launcher when its needed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 3, 2009)

It seems I have to wait until the 5th to input my code 




crazymtf said:


> How is it flaming or trolling?



Like I said when you keep harping on people and stating stuff like that all the time. It can be perceived as flaiming/trolling. Just saying you have to watch what you say around these parts.




> And i agree with Kribaby too, what does that have to do with anything?



Good because he was pointing at you with it and others who go against someones else statements regarding games.


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> I mean ur a US soldier, that rifle is the standard gun. If you were to track a soldier in Iraq they wouldn't have 5/6 different guns. They's have 1 rifel that they use all the time, and maybe pick up a rocket launcher when its needed.


 

Yeah, but, this is a foreign world, you are an International Strategic Alliance soldier and this is a game


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

True, I think though when it comes to a boss they'll leave slightly stronger guns lieing around.

or maybe they made the standard rifle too strong, meaning you rarely look for a different gun as you know the rifle is good enough to get you through the whole level.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Good because he was pointing at you with it and others who go against someones else statements regarding games.





Kribaby said:


> Disagreeing with an opinion doesn't make it wrong. It just makes it different.





crazymtf said:


> ^Gotta disagree on bioshock or cod4 being even close to best FPS this gen



Where did i state Gar was wrong? I stated "My" opinion which is "Different". That's what Kribaby is saying from what I'm gathering. 




Venom said:


> I mean ur a US soldier, that rifle is the standard gun. If you were to track a soldier in Iraq they wouldn't have 5/6 different guns. They's have 1 rifel that they use all the time, and maybe pick up a rocket launcher when its needed.



But this isn't reality, it's a video game. More guns the more fun 

Though switching guns was never a big thing to me to begin with anyway. As long as the one gun i use is good enough. But in your next post about leaving a stronger weapon around for a boss, I'd like that. They did something like that in resistance 2 but alot hated it. Felt to much like a set piece but fuck them


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

Calm down *Ssj3_Goku *

I said that Bioshock and COD4 were the best FPS of this gen and my awesome clone* crazymtf*() only said his opinion that he disagree which I respect (I only wish he said what FPS he thinks is better) 

He didn't flame or troll at all, so chill out guys and move along 

P.S In the mean time take a look into a video of all the 8 maps in KZ2 multiplayer and enjoy


----------



## Kri (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish my section fought over my words like this.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

But which section do you mean


----------



## Id (Feb 3, 2009)

If the online multiplayer is robust?who gives a shit about co-op!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Calm down *Ssj3_Goku *
> 
> I said that Bioshock and COD4 were the best FPS of this gen and my awesome clone* crazymtf*() only said his opinion that he disagree which I respect (I only wish he said what FPS he thinks is better)
> 
> ...


Since the competitive feature to shooters is most important to me Halo 3 is still the best Multiplayer experience for me. For single player I'd put resistance, enjoyed the story enough. COD4 would be multiplayer win too if i didn't find it to easy 

And some of the maps look awesome, especially the academy one.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

Id said:


> If the online multiplayer is robust…who gives a shit about co-op!



Damn straight 

Anyway in the multiplayer you can still play 8-16 human VS 8-16 bot which is awesome, its like playing co-op


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Since the competitive feature to shooters is most important to me Halo 3 is still the best Multiplayer experience for me. For single player I'd put resistance, enjoyed the story enough. COD4 would be multiplayer win too if i didn't find it to easy
> 
> And some of the maps look awesome, especially the academy one.



I agree that features wise Halo3 is way ahead of every other game, too bad I don't enjoy it, fucking COD4 spoiled me 

Yeah Resistance has an awesome single player the best along with Bioshock.

The academy one is the smallest and maybe worst, on the other hand the desert one and the red last one Visari hammer were you are fighting near a fucking nuked city is fucking UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2009)

Well i like small maps, with less people i show more of my amazing skillz


----------



## Memos (Feb 3, 2009)

I tend to enjoy smaller multi-player maps more because it saves on all that running around aimlessly trying to find someone to kill.


----------



## Dan (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I like smaller maps but not too bunched together.

I like the enemies close together, but not soo close that every corner you turn someone is there.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree thats a problem in most games when you play in a big map and there is few people playing but in KZ2 if there is not enough players the empty space may be filled with AI bots or you can request to change the map on the fly without the need to go back to the menue


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh lord, it just got biblical.

can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Kri (Feb 4, 2009)

I doubt it, since the PlayStation Store doesn't typically update until halfway through the day.


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2009)

PSN Store updates at around 5pm-6pm GMT.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> PSN Store updates at around 5pm-6pm GMT.



Fucking Mugs


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

This is one thing i hate the PSN for, it all updates at once irrespective of when content is available. Even the Japanese PSN puts up content when and where available, so why can't the other regions


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2009)

Japanese store is light yeas ahead of the other regions.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Venom said:


> Japanese store is light yeas ahead of the other regions.



It has Biohazard 1 and 2 and also MGS Also, it has some sorely needed classic RPG's.


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2009)

Xenogears is on the JP PSN store isn't it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes it is akira.


I just hate the PSN store in terms of speed =/


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 4, 2009)

Sony hates america


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Sony hates america



Then it hates Europe even more which is weird because Europe is its largest market at the moment


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

^Really? Same size for the demos and all that? Why does it always feel forever on the PSN for me  I use the same online and cables, weird as hell.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Really? Same size for the demos and all that? Why does it always feel forever on the PSN for me  I use the same online and cables, weird as hell.



The RE5 demo was twice as large on the PSN. Sometimes that is the case with most things, even with the FF13 trailer, though that may be due to the different resolutions available.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 4, 2009)

They didn't use the cable for the PS3 they used the WiFi.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

But wouldn't a direct connection be better then Wi-fi? I suck at these things but i thought that was the case.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

erictheking said:


> *It would be a nice convenience to have demo's and games automatically install*.. didn't the firmware used to *not* do that? They can make that addition, hope they eventually will. I haven't really used Xbox Live, but it being closed-platform (surprise surprise) would likely turn me off a bit. I haven't seen the 'NXE' thing properly but the characters look like queer decorations, horrible. I like that the Playstation community can change the appearance of the OS to their whim.



I think seeing as you can't do anything as the demos/games install, they would rather give you control on when you do it. Whether or not they can do it so it can install in the background, that would be helpful.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

erictheking said:


> It would be a nice convenience to have demo's and games automatically install.. didn't the firmware used to *not* do that? They can make that addition, hope they eventually will. I haven't really used Xbox Live, but it being closed-platform (surprise surprise) would likely turn me off a bit. I haven't seen the 'NXE' thing properly but the characters look like queer decorations, horrible. I like that the Playstation community can change the appearance of the OS to their whim.



NXE is ok, the best thing is netflix, shit just owns. Avatars are meh, I'm using gamerpics still, go friday the 13! *Look at sig picture * 

As for appearance of OS, not sure what OS stands for. Operating system? If so meh, i got a computer so no need to switch OS. I just don't care for the playstation store or it's ugly menu when you click the PS button. And goddamn where the fuck is my party chat already


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2009)

Made a Euro account. DL'ing that shit tomorrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

^Is it confirmed that will work? If so i got a euro account myself.


----------



## Memos (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Is it confirmed that will work? If so i got a euro account myself.



Yes, it will work.


----------



## Id (Feb 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Is it confirmed that will work? If so i got a euro account myself.



It has worked before.

Make a new user, sign up at the PS store with a euro account. Lie about everything...and done.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah good, well this is it. Finally can pass judgment on killazona.  Please don't be anything like 1 and i will love you


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 5, 2009)

Win.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 5, 2009)

Demo is in the EU store..


----------



## Kri (Feb 5, 2009)

That's awesome. EU is worried about how much later they get the demo than US preorders, and they get it first.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually my buddy got his pre order demo around 8am 0_0 (USA)


also from gaf



> Played 25 minutes, paused it for you, GAF. You best appreciate this...
> 
> First off, for those with surround systems, *full DTS support!* I don't have a big time system (home theater in a box Pioneer unit), but the mix is excellent. Music is very orchestral, really sets the mood, from the menu screens on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 5, 2009)

@Ssj3_Goku

That's a pretty spot on review of the demo. I concur with his choice of controls completely, I immediately switched to Alt 2 with toggle off (closest to the COD4 controls). The default sensitivity is very slow, so you'll probably want to crank it up to the max, unless you want a really sluggish feel. At the end of the demo, there's a nice montage of slow-motion epicness with some of the positive quotes from reviews on it. Slightly arrogant, but justifiable lol. It's too short, I want the full game now!


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

The demo release date made me change my mind


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> @Ssj3_Goku
> 
> That's a pretty spot on review of the demo. I concur with his choice of controls completely, I immediately switched to Alt 2 with toggle off (closest to the COD4 controls). The default sensitivity is very slow, so you'll probably want to crank it up to the max, unless you want a really sluggish feel. *At the end of the demo, there's a nice montage of slow-motion epicness with some of the positive quotes from reviews on it. Slightly arrogant, but justifiable lol*. It's too short, I want the full game now!


 That is awesome, I can't wait to see that.


Vault said:


> The demo release date made me change my mind



Oh, well, i'll look forward to what you think of it. See if you think its better than R2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

one reason is the fact that Europe is huge and that Americans who did not pre order just got a free ride lol. PSN's network is really not the best in terms of speed and reliability.


GAMESPOT DEMO CODES ARE NOW ACTIVE!


----------



## Kri (Feb 5, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> [GAMESTOP] DEMO CODES ARE NOT ACTIVE!


They are now.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Mine is fast mayne  its finished  

I will tell you what i think when i play it


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

The only reason Europe gets demo's and Beta's rom the PSn is because we don't have one single chain of stores that totally dominate video game sales. We will soon, but until GAME turns into GAMESTOP, we'll carry on getting PSN freebies.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

That wont happen memos, you are forgetting GAMESTATION


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> That wont happen memos, you are forgetting GAMESTATION



You ARE joking...rite?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope im not  

Something happened which im not aware of 

Dont tell me it was bought by either GAME or GAMESTOP ?


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Nope im not
> 
> Something happened which im not aware of
> 
> Dont tell me it was bought by either GAME or GAMESTOP ?



GamStation isn't big enough to stand against GAME. Sooner or later they will get bought.

Also, i heard about some of the American companies buying up stores in the UK.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Googled

it did get bought by GAME  

and wtf are you on it was second largest game retailer in the UK


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Googled
> 
> it did get bought by GAME
> 
> and wtf are you on it was second largest game retailer in the UK



Second largest doesn't mean anything when the gap is so large.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

It cant be that large man  GAMESTATION was actually quite big, back in the day


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> It cant be that large man  GAMESTATION was actually quite big, back in the day



Times change, GAME grew so quickly over the last few years thanks to their pre-owned game scamspolicy


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

That shit was always ongoing but probably they started first, GAME have some pretty decent deals, no lie.


----------



## Kri (Feb 5, 2009)

That wasn't much of a demo...

It wasn't even enough to warrant a second play-through. I thought it was at most half-way done when the ballet of review scores and corpses danced through, crushing my opinion of this tease.


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2009)

I think this game is going to be awesome, I loved both of those levels. Even though it was a little short.

One thing I wish was different, they should swap some controls around.

They should make the duck and cover stick, so when u press L2 it stays in duck and cover until you press L2 again. the way they have it now you have to hold down on the L2 button.

And the zoom, it should be that its only in zoom when u hold it. Like in COD4.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Venom said:


> I think this game is going to be awesome, I loved both of those levels. Even though it was a little short.
> 
> One thing I wish was different, they should swap some controls around.
> 
> ...



Options:
- Alternate 2
- Zoom hold option on

Problem solved 

About the toggle or hold for cover GG staff said that they designed it so you can play it how they intended to be played but if they have many complaint in their Official site then they will add it right away


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2009)

Where can I complain 

KK, I've check out Alt 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Well as i said, i waited to play before i judged it. I said if it's good, great. If it sucks, owell no biggie. 

It was badass 

Much better then i thought it be. This feels like the real war, fuck call of duty  Actoin is intense, the graphics are amazing as expected and although the design isn't my fave per say it's still done well enough. The shooting feels good, the controls take a bit to get use to but work out fine. The weapons, the one you start with, is great. The other one you can pick up blows. So I'll stick with the main. 

Your teammates do something it's a fucking miracle. The sound is great and really makes you feel like your in this epic battlefield. Just all together the demo impressed me quite alot and i can't wait to jump into it. This may just be my halo on the playstation line afterall


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

I wonder if any of you are experiencing the game in surround sound? The sound in this game is amazing and their use of DTS is astounding.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 5, 2009)

The graphics.  One gripe way too short, felt like one minute. I wouldn't have minded a multiplayer component to tie me over till late Feb release. I do have to admit, AI is quite impressive. Still, was very impressed with the demo. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

LMAO "I fucked your mother" best line ever. Good video, fanboys fail and should die in a fire for bitching over a company who's only taking money from them


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

i want mah resistance controls :/


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 5, 2009)

Meh, I just used the default controls, already used to it. :ho


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 5, 2009)

^^
Alternate 2 with Zoom hold option on = COD4 AND R2 controls 

BTW Tehmk, who is this?


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

i am using alt 2, still doesnt feel right


----------



## Memos (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> i am using alt 2, still doesnt feel right



Same with me. It just doesn't seem right, and i don't mean the controls.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

i get you, but i have this urge to play 

i need to get used to it i guess


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 5, 2009)

Already used to the controls 

I gotta say, at least in the warehouse part, I'm quite partial to the magnum.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2009)

I played the demo so far 3 times roughly 20 mins each time. I do the graphics are quite nice in those levels but they did not impress me so much to say they are the best. Though I am sure later on the game they will be amazing.

The character models are not that great, they do look quite good and the physics in the game is quite nice. 


not sure if any of you noticed but during the loading screen you can move the sixaxis around and it will move the screen as well. 


also the demo made my eyes feel weird 0_0 Though I am saying this is probably because of my monitor. Though I was like a foot away from the screen as well (22 inch widescreen).


will I get the game? Probably so but I wish I got a feel for the multi player first before purchase.


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Same with me. It just doesn't seem right, and i don't mean the controls.





What doesn't feel right?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Controls feel fine to me. Loved almost everything about the game, I'm really happy that it turned out not to be shit. But i hope multiplayer is as good as single player.


----------



## Kri (Feb 5, 2009)

_Everything_? Even the plot rocket?

It felt like Assault on American Gladiators.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Multiplayer is the best part about the game 

There is few reviewers who hated the single player but they all totally loved the multiplayer, one of them even gave the game a C but said that the it had the best multiplayer ever 

And lets be honest a shooter is all about multiplayer, you're going to finish the story once or twice at best then after its all multi


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> _Everything_? Even the plot rocket?
> 
> It felt like Assault on American Gladiators.



Plot rocket? Meaning the rocket laid there so you can use it? Yeah i love set pieces. Very cinematic. 

@Gar - Truth, especially for me. So here's hoping for the best.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats good is that you don't need the rocket, you can blow the bridge by shooting the E.barrels using your gun 

BTW this video is Killzone 2 related so you must watch it


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol greyfox should watch that 

And rocket is badass, so it's more fun to use


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 5, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> _Everything_? Even the plot rocket?
> 
> It felt like Assault on American Gladiators.


I used the conveniently placed flammable barrels to blow the bridge. 

Impressions: first time, the controls felt awkward with the looking movement being sluggish and then sort of accelerating with the same pressure on the stick. I didn't mess around with the sensitivity much, but I'm going to give it another couple of go's playing with max sensitivity.. visually it's sublime, I can't say the same for the sound simply because I'm on TV speakers :/ The AI was impressive, as they clearly don't move in the same way in different playthroughs.. you've really got to use cover properly, which can be risky when they unexpectedly toss over grenades! CQC is very imprecise, but maybe they were going for that.. I could get used to it. I like the heavy movement, in walking/running and jumping, feels different to everything else. 

I'm going to play this again, in Russian (which sounds volumes cooler) and without crosshairs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm getting more used to the aiming, will become standard eventually. It felt better playing it with no HUD or anything on the screen at all, really lets the visuals shine.. wanted to ask, does anybody know if you can blind-fire, like the Helghasts do?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

i love this game  after getting used to the controls its really epic 

although the demo is awfully short for 1.2gig


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Win.






GAR Kamina said:


> Whats good is that you don't need the rocket, you can blow the bridge by shooting the E.barrels using your gun
> 
> BTW this video is Killzone 2 related so you must watch it



Once was enough guys.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

I changed my mind about the demo from earlier. After setting up everything to suit my personal play style, it became a lot smoother and less convoluted. The shooting was handled a lot better and as with everyone else, the Alt.2 control layout is easily the best one.

My only complaints are that the first weapon seems to be the only one you'll need and that when zoom-firing, the weapon doesn't reload automatically.

The slow-mo ballet sequence along with the reviews was genius

Too short though

I cannot wait to play the MP


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My only complaints are that the first weapon seems to be the only one you'll need and that *when zoom-firing, the weapon doesn't reload automatically.*



When this happened the first few times, I thought I had run out of bullets.. I hope they change it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> When this happened the first few times, *I thought I had run out of bullets*.. I hope they change it.



Same with me. It isn't a big deal in the bigger picture, but when EVERY other game ever does this, i don't understand why it isn't implemented here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Killzone 1 was like that too 

Most times you wont even notice it 

But i hate the fact that its only 1 heavy weapon at a time


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm used to picking up an additional primary weapon when I play online, so I can switch to it instead of reloading my first one (when mid-battle). In KZ2 you'll be forced to use the secondary weapon in that scenario, and it's very low fire rate doesn't help. Hitting the fire button in rapid succession doesn't change increase it. I guess it's not that big of a deal, but will just take some getting used to.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My only complaints are that the first weapon seems to be the only one you'll need and that when zoom-firing, the weapon doesn't reload automatically.



I've started using the Helghast rifle more since I plan on playing as them in multiplayer so I figured I should get used to their rifle. but yeah, ISA's rifle is all you need. Don't even need to pick up the rocket once I learned you could just shoot the tanks. 

As for auto-reload, I'm used to reloading myself now and I must say, with the HUD off having only the clicks to tell you you're clip is empty really helps with the warzone atmosphere imo.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

In resistance its rare for me to go into battle. i just snipe. But i know what you mean reloading mid-battle isnt a good idea. You have to switch to the other weapon to stand a chance. 

I will have a hard time getting used to this >_<


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> In resistance its rare for me to go into battle. i just snipe. But i know what you mean reloading mid-battle isnt a good idea. You have to switch to the other weapon to stand a chance.
> 
> I will have a hard time getting used to this >_<



Yeah man, i just played again and the reloading issue bugs me. Maybe it won't matter much in MP.

I usually just throw a grenade and reload so no one gangs up on me.

Does anyone else beat the crap out of your team-mate on the lift? it is hilarious hearing him asking you for help after you beat the crap out of him

Firing at your team-mates to hear what they say is pretty funny too.

Also, does anyone else try and euthanise that guy that is on fire?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

is it just me or are grenades in this game utterly useless, the AI cant get tagged no matter what


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> is it just me or are grenades in this game utterly useless, the AI cant get tagged no matter what



Depends on your timing. When that tank opens up on the beach section, if you time it right, you can get 3 helghast in one grenade and they are good in close quarters.

They are the worst grenades in any game i played recently though, maybe that is because they are underpowered or because the AI is smart enough to say "OH FUCK!!!" and run from them


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Resistance grenades are haxx. 

Spider grenade :amazed this most amazing grenade ever  

Im gonna play the demo once again  this time with only the pistol


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Resistance grenades are haxx.
> 
> Spider grenade :amazed this most amazing grenade ever
> 
> Im gonna play the demo once again  this time with only the pistol



Spider grenades were awesome but a bitch to handle when they used it against you

lol, pistol you'll run out of ammo before you finish, and it is kinda useless.
---
edit: i just checked and the pistol has infinite ammo


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2009)

If you throw a grenade immediately the enemy will run away from it, but they work fine as long as you cook them. I'm used to cooking grenades so that they'll blow up in the enemies face. 

You can complete the demo only using the pistol because you can get a lot of kills with grenades and by blowing up the explosive tanks.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The grenades work fine as long as you cook them. If you throw a grenade immediately the enemy will run away from it. I'm used to cooking grenade, so that they'll blow up in the enemies face.



I didn't know you could do this

BTW, the AI in this game sucks, you know why? They see me coming and still don't run scared for their lives
---
edit: cooking grenades certainly work brilliantly.

The more i play the demo, the more i like it i tried the level with the pistol-only and it isn't that difficult because your team-mates are actually useful.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2009)

The grenades are useful for me, there were 3 Helgest enemies in cover so I threw a grenade and they all ran. I just mowed them all down.

Other times I'll just cook it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Team-mates are win sauce in this  also the AI isnt only fixed on you, unlike Resistance 2.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Team-mates are win sauce in this  also the AI isnt only fixed on you, unlike Resistance 2.



You were basicaly a one-man army in R2.

I love this game more and more the more i play.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2009)

Did anyone pick up the StA14 Rifle in the warehouse? It's more powerful than the other two guns, but it doesn't hold a lot of bullets.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Did anyone pick up the StA14 Rifle in the warehouse? It's more powerful than the other two guns, but it doesn't hold a lot of bullets.



I didn't even know there was more than 2 rifles in teh demo. I will try it next time i play.


----------



## Id (Feb 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Did anyone pick up the StA14 Rifle in the warehouse? It's more powerful than the other two guns, but it doesn't hold a lot of bullets.



With a Euro account, can we play online?


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Did anyone pick up the StA14 Rifle in the warehouse? It's more powerful than the other two guns, but it doesn't hold a lot of bullets.



Its firing rate isnt impressive either.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 6, 2009)

Id said:


> With a Euro account, can we play online?



Apparently it isn't region locked and you get to choose which region you want to play in. If it is region locked, I don't think you can bypass it with an EU account. We'll have to wait and to see.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2009)

Why region lock it anyway, what a dumb decision.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Venom said:


> Why region lock it anyway, what a dumb decision.



Apparently it isn't.

I wish we could have certain confirmation


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully it isn't.

Hey I'm just curious. Can you get different pistols or is the revolver the only one?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Arsenal fan. You will be destroyed.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

It seems like the only one, since it has infinite ammo


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats a bummer, the recoil and fire rate on the revolver sucks ass.

I want a fast pistol that I can unload on them helgest bitches.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

That pistol really does suck. most of the time i miss 

Resistance Magnum on the other hand...


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2009)

Nah, I can hit them. It's just I have to shoot.... line up the sight again.. shoot.

I wanna go bang, bang, bang.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Well the resistance Magnum does have that lag since its a revolver too, but trust its awesome.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Venom said:


> Nah, I can hit them. It's just I have to shoot.... line up the sight again.. shoot.
> 
> I wanna go bang, bang, bang.


I wanna bang, bang, bang too

I finished the demo with pistol-only, but it was kinda slow and boring and the lack of auto-reloading issue is much worse with the pistol.


Vault said:


> Well the resistance Magnum does have that lag since its a revolver too, but trust its awesome.


In R2, all you had to do was shoot, press L1 and boom but even when you wanted to fire multiple shots in quick succession, it was quite easy to do so.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Once i fire the Magnum in R2, enemies die  Single shoot is what it take for fodder 

You shall get used to the auto reloading, its actually fun  it forces you not to rush into battle, so when your clip is out or nearly out better head for safety


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 6, 2009)

The game is NOT region locked neither is the online play 

You can buy and play any version of the game and play on a world wide dedicated servers 

BTW the Magnum is awesome fucking Wowsome, one of the best pistols ever in shooters along with the pistol from Halo1 and the Magnum from Resistance 2 and Resident Evil.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The game is NOT region locked neither is the online play
> 
> You can buy and play any version of the game and play on a world wide dedicated servers
> 
> BTW *the Magnum is awesome fucking Wowsome*, one of the best pistols ever in shooters along with the pistol from Halo1 and the Magnum from Resistance 2 and Resident Evil.



What madness is this? it's a MAGNUM....anything less than a 1-hit-kill is bullshit. If anything, it should kill all the helghast in a room with a sinlge shot that bounces off the walls


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 6, 2009)

The Magnum in R2 doesn't kill from 1 shot either 

Head shots is your best friend 

BTW if you use the Helghast rifle that fire a single bullet and aim for a head shot then the head will EXPLODE and the enemy will walk for a few seconds like a headless chicken, SO AWESOME 

BTW guys try playing with no HUD, its a little difficult at first but its 10 times better its like you're playing a CG movie.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't find issue with the pistol, I actually like the recoil effect, and the muzzle flash that very momentarily obscures your vision. Apart from the added realism, things like one large gun and no auto-reloading makes it more of a tactical shooter.. though we'll obviously see the whole picture and how well it does when we get the full game. 

Speaking of good pistols in games, I can't remember a game that did dual-pistol shooting well since Goldeneye and the DD44 Dostovei's. The guns in that game were fucking class.


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

BTW, you can bypass the whole plot rocket section by firing at the conveniantly placed explosive barrels on the bridge from the area just before you get the rocket launcher and just after you kill your first helghan.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 6, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> BTW, you can bypass the whole plot rocket section by firing at the conveniantly placed explosive barrels on the bridge from the area just before you get the rocket launcher and just after you kill your first helghan.





GAR Kamina said:


> Whats good is that you don't need the rocket, you can blow the bridge by shooting the E.barrels using your gun



Beaten 2 pages ago 

BTW here is shots of some of the multiplayer maps 

*Spoiler*: __ 




     





read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

read this thread

Enjoy


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

Those screens look amazing
---
I played without the HUD and it feels so much better, the battle is so much more...real.

The explosions and blood is quite visceral.

I love climbing on that tank and unloading on that guy in there, also, finding the last helghan and unloading a whole clip into his lifeless body is quite satisfying


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The Magnum in R2 doesn't kill from 1 shot either
> 
> Head shots is your best friend
> 
> ...



it does pwn in one-shot, easy to hard chimera dont stand a chance.

Broken butterfly and Killer 7 are the best magnums i have used


----------



## Memos (Feb 6, 2009)

RE and it's auto headshot is the best Magnum ever.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Nah man brokenbutterfly and Killer 7 is the business


----------



## Akira (Feb 7, 2009)

Come on, who's actually surprised by this?



Good old non-biased, totally impartial EDGE ...


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Akira said:


> Come on, who's actually surprised by this?
> 
> 
> 
> Good old non-biased, totally impartial EDGE ...



Isn't EDGE dead?

I actually made a few jokes about this exact thing happening, yet, i'm still surprised.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 7, 2009)

Eff magnums, knifes are the way to go.  Nothing beats slashing a Helgan to death, or your fodder teammates.


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Someone mentioned this earlier in the thread but playing the game with the language set to Russian is awesome


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 7, 2009)

played the demo

don't like it that much


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2009)

Holy shit, *HOLY SHIT!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t21uEh8AJ4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Holy shit, *HOLY SHIT!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t21uEh8AJ4g[/YOUTUBE]



I love that guy. He is SERIOUSLY disturbed

Every time one of his videos come up, i know i shouldn't watch it but i do because it is simply bat-shit insane


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

lmfao omg people on the internet make my laugh sometimes with such insane stuff like that


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2009)

Certified crazy fuck.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 7, 2009)

I think my new favorite gun in the demo is the one that blows people's heads off.


----------



## Id (Feb 8, 2009)

What do I think of R2 magnum?

My peonor creates involuntary muscle spasms, which leads towards....


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice demo.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 8, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I think my new favorite gun in the demo is the one that blows people's heads off.


Its also my Favorite 

Too bad you only get it at the end of the demo with only about 5 enemies remaining but blowing these fuckers heads off and seeing them walk few steps headless is Awesome 



Id said:


> What do I think of R2 magnum?
> 
> My peonor creates involuntary muscle spasms, which leads towards....



Yeah the R2 magnum is awesome, too bad it has few ammo 

Where is my infinite ammo Magnum Insomniac  It should be an unlockable for beating the game


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Infinite Magnum Ftw


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Insomniag Guy 1: Hey, Guy 2, how could we totally and irreparably break R2?
Insomniac Guy 2: hmmm....I KNOW!!...we could give them the infinite magnum
IG 1: Nice, this is why we get the big bucks, Guy.
IG 2: Indeed, lets go buy some hookers to mess with our junk
IG 1: OK!!


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay that game looks fucking awesome; the demo was hot.

KZ2 graphics > Gears graphics


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anyone speed-blitzed the demo yet? what is everyone's best times?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

Why speed?...then there is no time to enjoy the graphics


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah geez, who cares about the actual gameplay.

Graphics ftw.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 8, 2009)

But fuck, on a 1080p HD that game looks so sick


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Why speed?...then there is no time to enjoy the graphics



I've finished that demo about 20 times. I think speeding through a few times doesn't mean i am wasting the graphical potential.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I was being serious.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

The demos out?


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> The demos out?



It is on the European PSN.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

When do we get it in US/Canada?


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> When do we get it in US/Canada?



I don't think you get it on the PSN. You can get it if you pre-order the game from GAMESTOP in the US.


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> When do we get it in US/Canada?


Make a UK PSN account.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

Fine, I don't mind going through the process of making a Uk account, since I've been so bored lately with the games I have.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone tell me where that special Helghast rifle can be found?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Someone tell me where that special Helghast rifle can be found?



In the Warehouse section in the first wave of Helghast that attack after you go down the stairs, there's one Helghast that is "sniping" from a high platform. Shoot him in the legs/lower torso when he's near the edge and he should stumble forward and off the platform, which drops his gun within your reach.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Royal Devil I'll try that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHr43WMVpu4[/YOUTUBE]

oooooo


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

That isnt a Glitch it was obviously put there for strategic reasons


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

You talking to me?


----------



## Id (Feb 10, 2009)

Initially,  I started out with a US branch out of fear that this game (like many others) will be region locked. Shortly after, Undercovermc created the EU branch. However it does not seem to be the case. We decided to somewhat unify both clans, to make one mother Corp. Yet if both clans grow enough, we can have ourselves a friendly NF rivalry, yet unite and compete to smite the oppositions.

N.F. EU Branch  - Clan Master   ?*Undercovermc*?
Vault
Kusuriuri
erictheking
Venom
Akira


N.F. US Branch  - Clan Master ?*Id*?
excellence153
crazymtf


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Someone tell me where that special Helghast rifle can be found?



Wat special Rifle?


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 10, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat special Rifle?



The StA14 Rifle.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

You wouldn't want me 

My FPS skills can be summed up as dreadful. Or atleast, as far as online concerned, you bunch of souped up bunny-hoppers


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The StA14 Rifle.
> 
> this girl's iTunes



Intriguing


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Id said:


> Initially,  I started out with a US branch out of fear that this game (like many others) will be region locked. Shortly after, Undercovermc created the EU branch. However it does not seem to be the case. *We decided to somewhat unify both clans, to make one mother Corp. Yet if both clans grow enough, we can have ourselves a friendly NF rivalry, yet unite and compete to smite the oppositions.*
> 
> N.F. EU Branch  - Clan Master   ?*Undercovermc*?
> Vault
> ...


Sounds awesome.


Zetta said:


> You wouldn't want me
> 
> My FPS skills can be summed up as dreadful. Or atleast, as far as online concerned, you bunch of souped up bunny-hoppers



I'm not all that great either, but we all get lucky sometimes


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2009)

If you still don't know how to get the Helghast's StA14 Rifle then watch this video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GjOCwacKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> If you still don't know how to get the Helghast's StA14 Rifle then watch this video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_GjOCwacKc[/YOUTUBE]



I'll try and get that today, seems fun.


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2009)

Memos you didnt know about that weapon?


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos you didnt know about that weapon?



I knew about it because GAR Kamina mentioned it but i hadn't bothered getting it yet.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)

At least IGN UK gave KZ2 a 10 for the graphics


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> At least IGN UK gave KZ2 a 10 for the graphics



I can understand IGN US's point about the game having several techinical issues, but the point stands that the game looks stunningly beautiful, i'm glad it got a 10.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd personally give it a solid 4/10, for trying at least.

Shit has nothing on Kameo.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'd personally give it a solid 4/10, for trying at least.
> 
> Shit has nothing on Kameo.





Do you think it looks better than Gears 2?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh absolutely.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

OH fucking LOL


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

We all know Avatar on 360 has better graphics than KZ2. Please.


----------



## Dan (Feb 10, 2009)

Killzone 2 graphics are the best I've seen on a console.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

KILLZOWNED

​


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> KILLZOWNED​



There is only 1 thing that is better than head-shot decapitations, and that is if you could blow off limbs one by one.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

I like head shots(ala Killzone/RE) more than body dismemberment(ala Soldier of fortune).


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> I like head shots(ala Killzone/RE) more than body dismemberment(ala Soldier of fortune).



With headshots, it's a simple shot and thats it, with limbs, you can basically play with your prey enemy before you pop that last one in the head. It adds an extra sadistic quality:ho That is one of the things i loved about MGS2, shooting one of the legs and arms and seeing them trying to balance while cowering in fear


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> With headshots, it's a simple shot and thats it, with limbs, you can basically play with your prey enemy before you pop that last one in the head. It adds an extra sadistic quality:ho That is one of the things i loved about MGS2, shooting one of the legs and arms and seeing them trying to balance while cowering in fear



If you like doing this then you must play Soldier of fortune(PC/DC/PS2)


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Photoshop Marcus Fenix and Master Chief in it and I would lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2009)

This is  from the head exploding. 

But the twitch from the body afterward makes it


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 10, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> This is  from the head exploding.
> 
> But the twitch from the body afterward makes it



Not only that but after his head exploded he pushed the trigger and fired a shot at the box and made it fell from the table 

That makes it


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> Not only that but after his head exploded he pushed the trigger and fired a shot at the box and made it fell from the table
> 
> That makes it



I diodn't realise that until now

Lol at that Obama


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I can understand IGN US's point about the game having several techinical issues, but the point stands that the game looks stunningly beautiful, i'm glad it got a 10.


What 'technical issues' did they reference?

Over a million pre-orders for this game in Europe, I definitely underestimated it's popularity.


----------



## Id (Feb 10, 2009)

What do you think the sale figure will be for this title within a year?

Me thinks 4 million.


----------



## Even (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome, demo is awesome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

Id said:


> What do you think the sale figure will be for this title within a year?
> 
> Me thinks 4 million.



World Wide figures might reach 4 million. I doubt any higher than that.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2009)

Including pre-orders.... I think this could do more than 4 million.

All depends on how its marketed though.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Our magazine's webstore has already recieved several thousands pre-orders. And we're not even a main stream store.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 11, 2009)

The demo did a good job at selling shitload of copies, hope Sony's marketing is up to this b/c since the start of this generation their marketing totally sucks :/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2009)

pre orders (unless paid in full) does not = amount sold or will be sold.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

GAR Kamina said:


> The demo did a good job at selling shitload of copies, hope Sony's marketing is up to this b/c since the start of this generation their marketing totally sucks :/



This is true, though they have been pretty good at getting the hardcore to take notice of it, they REALLy need more of the casulas to take notice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is true, though they have been pretty good at getting the hardcore to take notice of it, they REALLy need more of the casulas to take notice.



They'd be too busy playing shit games like Wii Music before they'd care about this.

Killzone seems like one of those franchises solely for the core, or the typical underage kid who thinks he is the shit. Nongamers would probably never even fathom touching the game.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 11, 2009)

Demo was well presented, but too short for 1.2 gigs.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Demo was well presented, *but too short for 1.2 gigs.*


Graphics are serious business.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

The graphics and especially the sound must have taken up a lot of space.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2009)

I need to get a surround sound system, my TV doesn't do KZ2 justice.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

^ If you don't have the spare cash, just get a good pair of headphones.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2009)

My TV doesn't have a headphone jack.

Pathetic...


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> My TV doesn't have a headphone jack.
> 
> Pathetic...



I still have an SD TV It still looks great though.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 11, 2009)

Even with the best HDTV available, this awful game would still only look like a half-decent PS2 port.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> I need to get a surround sound system, my TV doesn't do KZ2 justice.



the one in my room doesnt either


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Venom said:


> My TV doesn't have a headphone jack.
> 
> Pathetic...


What's the audio outputs on your TV? RCA (L&R white and red cables) ? You can buy a cable adapter like this and plug your headphones into it. But your headphones would need it's own volume control, because I think otherwise it would always give out max. volume. You can buy an in-line volume control adapter for your headphones if you need one though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2009)

erictheking said:


> What's the audio outputs on your TV? RCA (L&R white and red cables) ? You can buy a cable adapter like this and plug your headphones into it. But your headphones would need it's own volume control, because I think otherwise it would always give out max. volume. You can buy an in-line volume control adapter for your headphones if you need one though.


Why I didn't think of this i'll never know.

Lemme read the TV manual.

--

My TV has, PC/CVBS YPbPr - Audio In?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm. Does the 'Audio In' on the back of your TV have a set of left and right (red and white) outputs? And have you got RCA cables to plug into them? I don't even know if it would sound decent to be honest, but might as well try it if you can.


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2009)

Theres two, left and right but no colours.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is true, though they have been pretty good at getting the hardcore to take notice of it, they REALLy need more of the casulas to take notice.


casuals arn't gamers. Go back to your Wii.



Goofy Titan said:


> They'd be too busy playing shit games like Wii Music before they'd care about this.
> 
> Killzone seems like one of those franchises solely for the core, or the typical underage kid who thinks he is the shit. Nongamers would probably never even fathom touching the game.


Killzone is not my kinda game. I'm not an FPS major. I'm still getting it but I won't spend too much time on it.



Ichiban-nin said:


> Demo was well presented, but too short for 1.2 gigs.


Fuck you and Persona 4 set. I still have 29 days to wait.



Venom said:


> Graphics are serious business.


Fun fact. It takes the same resources to make 2 hours of PS2 content as it takes to make a character walk across a room in next gen content.


----------



## Id (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 1200 p, screen. (PC monitor for the win). But anyhow, isn’t this game suppose to be played in 720 p, for best results?

My  monitor native resolution is 1920 x 1200, can it simply output 720 from the PS3 settings?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 12, 2009)

Id said:


> I have 1200 p, screen. (PC monitor for the win). But anyhow, isn?t this game suppose to be played in 720 p, for best results?
> 
> My  monitor native resolution is 1920 x 1200, can it simply output 720 from the PS3 settings?



Depends. Probably. It should stretch to fit. I can't guarentee the results.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2009)

I know the ps3 does not have an upscaler like the 360 does. So if the game does not support the resolutions, I'm not to sure if it will upscale.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 12, 2009)

Id said:


> I have 1200 p, screen. (PC monitor for the win). But anyhow, isn’t this game suppose to be played in 720 p, for best results?
> 
> My  monitor native resolution is 1920 x 1200, can it simply output 720 from the PS3 settings?



The game will most likely support 1080p upscaling.
So if you put your PS3 on 1080p then it will upscale the Game to 1900x1080

However there will be a little frame because it wont be able to fill the screen. (1200)

But the resulution will be upscaled and look great.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I know the ps3 does not have an upscaler like the 360 does. So if the game does not support the resolutions, I'm not to sure if it will upscale.


It does have a upscaler.
But that only workes with games that support the upscaling.
for example: Assassins Creed supports upscaling so it can be upscaled.
Overlord does not support upscaling, so it isnt upscaled.

PS2 Upscaler is something different.


----------



## Memos (Feb 12, 2009)

This is hilarious


----------



## Hentai (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL. I want that game NOW


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

I meant that the Ps3 does not simply upscale if you do not have that resolution. The 360 does it all and is not depended on the game. 

I played the demo via 1080p and worked well.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not a big deal. KZ2 is still the best looking game on any console..


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah true that.

I just wished they did the upscaling propperly, the game could have looked even more awesome. but whatever.

I have to call the store and ask when they get the Game (they usually get it a few days earlier there)


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2009)

Was bored today so i wrote fuck you on the wall using a gun.  

decapitating Helghast with that other rifle is amazing  especially when you go and check their headless bodies.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried to get that gun today but that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didnt fall down but backwards on the roof


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2009)

Head shots guarantees he falls over 

The gun has a slow firing rate but the headshots are so satisfying  its like when a melon is smashed, bits flying everywhere


----------



## Hentai (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh well i deleted the demo.

The game comes soon anyway.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't played the demo for 3 days....i'm having withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 13, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> It's not a big deal. KZ2 is still the best looking game on any console..



MAybe, to me I am honestly liking RE5's graphic's much more. Especially after watching the new trailer.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 14, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MAybe, to me I am honestly liking RE5's graphic's much more. Especially after watching the new trailer.



RE5 graphics are pretty awesome too yes.

i want both games now


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 14, 2009)

Considering this is Killzone 2, can I ask a question.

How many believe that the Helghast are going to win over the ISA in this game?

It would certainly be the excuse for a third game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Considering this is Killzone 2, can I ask a question.
> 
> How many believe that the Helghast are going to win over the ISA in this game?
> 
> It would certainly be the excuse for a third game.



The story that began in Killzone and continued in Killzone: Liberation will end in KZ2. If/when there is a KZ3, it will be a new story.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Considering this is Killzone 2, can I ask a question.
> 
> How many believe that the Helghast are going to win over the ISA in this game?
> 
> It would certainly be the excuse for a third game.


That would be awesome, but I'm as sure as fuck that won't happen. A while ago I actually read through the entire backstory on the Killzone.com website, it's quite good tbf. Publishers never need an excuse from the plot to make a third game though, that's the first thing they'll be willing to gimp the integrity of if Killzone 2 flies off the shelves.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 14, 2009)

erictheking said:


> That would be awesome, but I'm as sure as fuck that won't happen. A while ago I actually read through the entire backstory on the Killzone.com website, it's quite good tbf. Publishers never need an excuse from the plot to make a third game though, that's the first thing they'll be willing to gimp the integrity of if Killzone 2 flies off the shelves.



Your probably right, ISA will most likely etch out a victory, but it will come at such great cost the victory will be a hollow one.

I am quite impressed with the political background of the Killzone franchise they wrote up in the website. Kind of helps in breaking the mold from most FPS.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 14, 2009)

i bet this game pissed off a few 360 fans...one of the gaminginformer magazines had a misprint and said it was coming out for both systems haha


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 14, 2009)

Let the 360 fanboys cry,

Quite frankly their the ones responsible for starting this moronic console war.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2009)

killinspree42099 said:


> i bet this game pissed off a few 360 fans...one of the gaminginformer magazines had a misprint and said it was coming out for both systems haha



Why would they cry? You know how many more above average to amazing shooters the 360 has?

seriously I am going to play this game but the fan's of this game are just basing the "greatness" of this game solely on the graphics/technical aspects .


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2009)

Any 'fans' of the game are going to be basing it on a full playthrough (unless you include everyone who enjoyed the demo as a fan). The people who've completed and liked it so far aren't basing their praise solely on the graphics; not considering the reviews they've written. How have you come to that conclusion?

I don't think the Xbox has many more amazing shooters though.. why haven't I bought it yet then?  Surely it's about simple preference at this stage.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2009)

I am talking about the people in this thread and people without the game.

Reviews average is roughly where I though this game would average out.

Your second statement is simply preference. But the poster who posted "360 ppl are pissed" is simply not true at all. Why would they be?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 15, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> But the poster who posted "360 ppl are pissed" is simply not true at all. Why would they be?


sony fanboys are just making this whole "360 fanboys getting pissed" just to satisfy their own ego.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2009)

If those people were hoping a game developed and published by Sony was coming to the Xbox, I wouldn't put a thing past them.

What are Sony playing at, with the marketing on this game though? *Less* than two weeks away, and not a single advert.


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2009)

It's coming, I'm expecting it to come later this week.

I wanna see some banners on buses, big billboards...... the fucking works.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2009)

in after xbots


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Let the 360 fanboys cry,
> 
> Quite frankly their the ones responsible for starting this moronic console war.



It was all fanboys fault including sony dicksucker and nitendo dickriders. Blaming a few idiots who side with a product might aswell side with the other idiots who do the same for a company that's only taking money from them


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2009)

I hate when people start being fanboys irrespective of the facts. Sony wants your money. Microsoft wants your money. Nintendo wants your money. They don't care about you as an indvidual.

If you have a good game, enjoy it for what it is, who cares if someone else thinks your game is crap? does that suddenly derive the enjoyment you get from your game? no, it's still the same.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2009)

Fanboys are amusing little tards


----------



## Akira (Feb 15, 2009)

There's a video walkthrough of the game on the web, and I have to say it's only about 6 hours long


Link: 


Spoilers obviously, so don't click if you  want to find out what happens for yourself.


----------



## Memos (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol at the way Sony are using HOME


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 15, 2009)

Didn't see this posted yet. 

Here's 80 minutes worth of gameplay on the multiplayer levels. He's using the bots in skirmish mode. Looks like Helghast can start with ISA weapons.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Lol at the way Sony are using HOME



I still can't believe Sony is making millions of dollars already with Home...





People are stupid


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I still can't believe Sony is making millions of dollars already with Home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone who pays REAL money for VIRTUAL clothes and shit are just incredibly stupid or vein or just stupid. I would go with stupid.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

I would lol if Sony actually manages to regain all its losses thanks to Home and end up making more profit than MS. I really would.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I would lol if Sony actually manages to regain all its losses thanks to Home and end up making more profit than MS. I really would.



The fact that they made something like a million dollars from the first week or so speaks volumes. If only it was actually any good, can you imagine how great HOME would be for Sony.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, Home is still a work in progres. It may not seem like much for real gamers but give it some time. It has the potential to become more popular than the Wii.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well, Home is still a work in progres. It may not seem like much for real gamers but give it some time. It has the potential to become more popular than the Wii.



I nderstand the potential but the factors that need to be in place to meet that potential is huge. It won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

Sony still has about... what? 8 years or so with their 10 year plans and all?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Anyone who pays REAL money for VIRTUAL clothes and shit are just incredibly stupid or vein or just stupid. I would go with stupid.



Second. 

I have been to HOME a total of four times and only the very first time (when I thought it would be fun to chat with other gamers and didn't realize things would get "weird") was it not unbearable. Glad Sony is making money from it, but I give it a thumbs down.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm waiting for HOME to get big, I still think they released it too early. It looks like a unfinished project that was rushed to please the fans.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

How long are they going to have to lose money to build a viable world? Also, what will it offer to actually make it a place where i want to visit?

I want it to work, i just wish they would have gone with something a little simpler and easier to use. that would be the only way to bring in the  casual market. If it is going to be "more popular than the Wii", it will need to pull in the casula, that isn't being done as i see no advertisment for it at all. I guess that maybe due to it being unfinished, but it still isn't viable and will not be unless they change some things.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2009)

I dunno, the trophy cabinets will be cool.

I'm hoping they bring back the feature where you can play music in your room, if you could play films that would be dope too.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2009)

I bought the summer house


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> I dunno, the trophy cabinets will be cool.
> 
> I'm hoping they bring back the feature where you can play music in your room, if you could play films that would be dope too.


The trophy cabinets were one of the first things announced and they aren't even available. WTF?


Ssj3_Goku said:


> I bought the summer house


How much did you pay for that piece of prime real estate?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2009)

4.99

I wanted to view the mountains and the nice lake with my friends. We also got a second floor. I have to move the mortgage on the other house was getting to higher. Plus I loaded it with coaches so I need more room.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 16, 2009)

I want statues. Helghast trooper in my house when I buy the game mofos.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Zetta said:


> I want statues. Helghast trooper in my house when I buy the game mofos.



You see, this kind of thing should be implemented with trophies. Trophies should be the currency on HOME. It would be an incentive to buy PS3 games above their 360/PC counterparts.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 16, 2009)

Home is pretty good, it has potential that's all I'm gonna say, although the UK version is gonna dry on content. 

Anyways, damn Killzone backstory is quite extensive
*Spoiler*: __ 



, I don't know if I can root for ISA anymore, Helghast were treated like shit.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm wondering why GT haven't done a Killzone retrospective.

Anyway!!!!!!!!!!

I saw a Killzone 2 advert just now, it lasted about 10 seconds and didn't have any actual gameplay. But its a start, I expect to see big and better adverts soon.


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 16, 2009)

I just saw it on TV too, very quick, ends with Red Killzone 2 text and the date obviously for the release. Still looked very cool.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> I'm wondering why GT haven't done a Killzone retrospective.
> 
> Anyway!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I said a Killzone 2 advert just now, it lasted about 10 seconds and didn't have any actual gameplay. But its a start, I expect to see big and better adverts soon.



They don't just do Retro's for series with upcoming games, they do it for series which have been around for a while and have a lot of history. They are doing a RE one at the moment anyway.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice teaser, the full advert sure will follow.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> I just saw it on TV too, very quick, ends with Red Killzone 2 text and the date obviously for the release. Still looked very cool.


Yep, that's the one I saw.



Kusuriuri said:


> They don't just do Retro's for series with upcoming games, they do it for series which have been around for a while and have a lot of history. They are doing a RE one at the moment anyway.


Yeah I know, but coz this is such a big game. And I know a lot of people including myself who haven't played any of the previous games. (KZ1 & KZ Liberation). I'm gonna be left in the dark a bit, and from what reviewers say this game is linked very much to the first two series.

And I mean Liberation was on the PSP, so you know hardly anyones played this.



GAR Kamina said:


> Nice teaser, the full advert sure will follow.


Yeah.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah I know, but coz this is such a big game. And I know a lot of people including myself who haven't played any of the previous games. (KZ1 & KZ Liberation). I'm gonna be left in the dark a bit, and from what reviewers say this game is linked very much to the first two series.
> 
> And I mean Liberation was on the PSP, so you know hardly anyones played this.



I would have loved one Luckily the KZ2 website has a great timeline of the series. I will be reading that through the night before i get the game


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2009)

Fuck time line, all they need is a compilation video and a narrator.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> Fuck time line, all they need is a compilation video and a narrator.



I think the case was that no one wanted to play Killzone to capture footage from it


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol, the first two weren't that bad.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Venom said:


> Lol, the first two weren't that bad.



I may even try the first two if i find them for ?5 at my local GAME. I don't hold out much hope for the first one but i hear _Liberation_ is pretty good.

The demo was just all kinds of sweetness. It felt very similar to Resistance for me, except with Resistance 2's weapon system.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 16, 2009)

The backstory is decent. The narrative *will* be a load of shit though like most games, so being left in the dark in regards to the story means nothing while playing. Especially as it's a shooter.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

erictheking said:


> The backstory is decent. The narrative *will* be a load of shit though like most games, so being left in the dark in regards to the story means nothing while playing. Especially as it's a shooter.



I don't mind that one bit actually. As i played the demo, there was virtually zero plot and i enjoyed the gameplay immensely. From this point on, the story will simply be a bonus for me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 16, 2009)

~ 10 days away now. It better be fucking good after all this waiting.  
Home will probably become decent in the future, as of now it's not more than a chatroom with avatars.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2009)

erictheking said:


> ~ 10 days away now. It better be fucking good after all this waiting.



After playing the demo, I say it can only be so bad. I don't think we'll be disappointed.


----------



## Even (Feb 17, 2009)

damn, the Killzone backstory is really awesome  It's almost so I would hope they'd make an animated or live-action series about it 

The Helghast really were treated like shit, kinda makes it understandable that they want revenge...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2009)

They made a comic about it, but it was killed.


----------



## Dan (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I've given in. Leading up to the release of KZ2 I'm going to read the back story.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 17, 2009)

Even said:


> The Helghast really were treated like shit, kinda makes it understandable that they want revenge...



That combined with how annoying the ISA squad you play as is makes me wish you could play as the Helghast. At least a rebel Helghast group similar to Hakha from the first Killzone. that was the only character I liked


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 17, 2009)

Indeed animated feaure film would be brilliant. Although Helghast were treated bad 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the company Helghan did get greedy, it's funny how the ISA kept raping the Helghast in the battles although it didn't help that the the Helghast were inferior in battle skills. Vasari is quite epic. :ho


----------



## GAR Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^
You mean Brian cox is quite epic


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 17, 2009)

Indeed, brilliant voice work.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIBjmzwXQJQ[/YOUTUBE]



should have lurked GAF sooner


----------



## vash88 (Feb 18, 2009)

well so far im a couple levels into the game and iv got to say the graphic are amazing it looks realistic from cut scence to game play and the story is pretty norrow so far alot of go do these go do that save other solders rescue some more people but some pretty awesome battles from tanks to huge solder with a machine gun i really cant wait for the for the online play these is indeed worth waiting for


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear you've got it early [] but keep any spoilers out until the general release date at least! 

How did you get it already though?


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

vash88 said:


> well so far im a couple levels into the game and iv got to say the graphic are amazing it looks realistic from cut scence to game play and the story is pretty norrow so far alot of go do these go do that save other solders rescue some more people but some pretty awesome battles from tanks to huge solder with a machine gun i really cant wait for the for the online play these is indeed worth waiting for


Pics of the game box, Blu-Ray, Your Naruto Forums user name next to the game and some pics of you actually playing the game or it didn't happen.


erictheking said:


> Glad to hear you've got it early [] but keep any spoilers out until the general release date at least!
> 
> How did you get it already though?



What s/he said is nothing that wasn't obvious from trailers and reviews. It's either a dupe or just plain spam.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2009)

He could be an Arab. They get their games early for some illegal reason.


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

erictheking said:


> He could be an Arab. They get their games early for some illegal reason.



I'll believe him when he posts pics of the game box, the Blu-Ray disc, his Naruto Forums user name next to the game and some pics of him actually playing the game.


----------



## vash88 (Feb 18, 2009)

if u want my psn is vash19 look me up and i have trophies for it there is no way i can fake that and to answer ur question on how i got it it was luck i got it at a local 711 store


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2009)

North American TV ad


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

I was going to watch LOST, but ended up playing the demo instead.

Extremely short.


----------



## Dan (Feb 19, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> North American TV ad


Advert is pretty good, should feature the release date so its drilled into peoples head like Christmas is.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Venom said:


> Advert is pretty good, should feature the release date so its drilled into peoples head like Christmas is.



lol, drilled into people's heads

seriously though, i agree


----------



## Dan (Feb 19, 2009)

My friend considers himself a big gamer.... I say consider because what I'm what about to say will make you think otherwise.

I was watching a Killzone 2 vid at college, and he had never heard of the game before.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone should tell Sony there's a world outside the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

Played the demo again yesterday, after a while of not playing it. It really is stunning, but the aiming really fucked me off. No idea why they would intentionally make it sluggish but I'll have to put up with it. :taichou


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Played the demo again, this time with the default M82 Rifle.

So much better than the Sta52 I used last night.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Played the demo again yesterday, after a while of not playing it. It really is stunning, but the aiming really fucked me off. No idea why they would intentionally make it sluggish but I'll have to put up with it. :taichou


You can change the sensitivity.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

I've played it six times today, and I _always_ forget to pick up that sekrit rifle.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I've played it six times today, and I _always_ forget to pick up that sekrit rifle.



I played it a good 30 times and i still haven't gotten it. I either just have fun playing it normally, do a speed-run or just shoot every single thing i can.

When i turn my PS3 back on i'm getting that rifle.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

The Sta52 rifle is starting to grow on me now, I'm using it in my current playthrough. 

Aiming isn't nearly as good though, imo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

For some reason it's been a real bitch to get that rifle lately. Guy doesn't run up to the edge enough 



Byakuya said:


> The Sta52 rifle is starting to grow on me now, I'm using it in my current playthrough.
> 
> Aiming isn't nearly as good though, imo.



I've always found it to be better at close range than the ISA rifle. Mostly because of the bigger clip.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The Sta52 rifle is starting to grow on me now, I'm using it in my current playthrough.
> 
> Aiming isn't nearly as good though, imo.


I only use it right at the last wave of enemies when that guy is trying to open the door and only if i have been wasting my bullets on my normal rifle.


Royal_Devil1 said:


> For some reason it's been a real bitch to get that rifle lately. Guy doesn't run up to the edge enough


Do you shoot him in the legs or the head?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

I got the rifle for the first time yesterday, it was the first time I actually shot the bastard smh. Took about 7 or 8 attempts, he went down like a sack of shit everytime I capped him so I used grenades instead. I thought it was a one-hit kill rifle, but apparently not. 

Has anyone else managed to get Helghast to spawn outside the hacked door? Either one or two of them come out. I think they come out if you make enough noise.. blowing up shit, firing all ammo etc. happened once by accident.



Venom said:


> You can change the sensitivity.


Yeah, but it's still fiddly. It's a matter of getting used to it is all.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Try getting head shots with the rifle, there heads explode like melons. Truly awesome stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

I couldn't aim properly heh. I decapitated their corpses though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Do you shoot him in the legs or the head?



i know what to do. I've used the secret gun on 11 playthoughs so far. but, it's kind of tough to hit the legs when he's standing too far away from the edge, which why it's been a bitch lately. though i'm going to try a playthrough where i go back up the stairs when the wave of enemies he's in comes in. that should do it.


----------



## SENTINEL (Feb 20, 2009)

The Crossface for the aiming is shit bro, but it has a nice hit detection. For some reason it makes headshots impossible in gunfights, but I like that.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I've always found it to be better at close range than the ISA rifle. Mostly because of the bigger clip.



That's true, and at least you don't have to worry about running out of ammo.



Kusuriuri said:


> I only use it right at the last wave of enemies when that guy is trying to open the door and only if i have been wasting my bullets on my normal rifle.



I killed three with the pistol, kinda fun. 



erictheking said:


> I got the rifle for the first time yesterday, it was the first time I actually shot the bastard smh. Took about 7 or 8 attempts, he went down like a sack of shit everytime I capped him so I used grenades instead. I thought it was a one-hit kill rifle, but apparently not.
> 
> Has anyone else managed to get Helghast to spawn outside the hacked door? Either one or two of them come out. I think they come out if you make enough noise.. blowing up shit, firing all ammo etc. happened once by accident.
> 
> ...



You can throw a grenade at him too, and he'll most likely fall down.

EDIT:

My reading comprehension appears to be low today, ignore me.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

You can take off body parts 

Is it like Dead Space?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> You can take off body parts
> 
> Is it like Dead Space?



only the heads. and only with the sniper rifle and StA14 Semi-automatic Rifle (the one dropped by that Helghast on the roof in the warehouse)


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I thought.

Would be awesome if you could select body parts to remove.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone here gone through the demo with the pistol only? I found it quite enjoyable.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah, I don't have the tolerance to do that. I just want unleash bullets into them.

It takes like 5/6 bullets from the standard rifle to kill a helgest (non-headshot). But whenever I run up to one of them I unleash a full clip, blood just flying onto the screen and stuff. Its awesome.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Fuck yeah, got the rifle by shooting him in the legs.

It's pretty powerful.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats the rifle they use in Resistance right?

Looks very similar.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

No idea.

Full-length EU TV ad.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a fair effort, would've been better without the speaking at the end.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> No idea.
> 
> Full-length EU TV ad.



That is a great advert. I can't wait to actually see an advert for a PS3 game on TV


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah, advert was very good.

PS: No release date though


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> Nah, advert was very good.
> 
> PS: *No release date though*



Yeah, seriously. Some people at Sony need to be getting fired.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That is a great advert. I can't wait to actually see an advert for a PS3 game on TV



The only TV ads we get are of SingStar and Buzz, but I've seen a few for Resistance 2 at the cinema too.

*goes off to play the demo again*


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The only TV ads we get are of SingStar and Buzz, but I've seen a few for Resistance 2 at the cinema too.
> 
> *goes off to play the demo again*



I've seen the Resistance 2 ads at the cinema and once on TV. Not enough.

You are playing that demo a lot, I didn't think you would like it this much


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen plenty adverts for LBP. I've also seen them for Resistance 2, Singstar and a few non exclusives. Starting to see them for KZ2 now.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> I've seen plenty adverts for LBP. I've also seen them for Resistance 2, Singstar and a few non exclusives. Starting to see them for KZ2 now.



That LBP advert is seriously disturbing. The guy blows up the kids' dog at the family barbecue but "it's okay because the dog is dead anyway".


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Init, was funny.

But LBP adverts should have shown off the unique skills.

Creating, sharing and playing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Has anyone here gone through the demo with the pistol only? I found it quite enjoyable.



Nothing says pwned like blowing the bridge up with the pistol :ho


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Me neither, Memos. 

Also, I just finished the demo using pistol only. X3


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Nothing says pwned like blowing the bridge up with the pistol :ho



You know what's real pawnage? waiting in the back until the other soldiers do everything. THAT is real pawnage, I killed them bitches without pulling a trigger

Now I want to go play it again



Byakuya said:


> Me neither, Memos.
> 
> Also, I just finished the demo using pistol only. X3



It's awesome rite?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, the pistol is surprisingly fun to use.

In fact... I'll give it another go.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yes, the pistol is surprisingly fun to use.
> 
> In fact... I'll give it another go.



The pistol itself isn't all that great IMO, at least compared to some of the pistols in some other games but it does add a slight level of strategy to the game.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

The fact that its infinite makes it more fun to use as you can literally go crazy with it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> The fact that its infinite makes it more fun to use as you can literally go crazy with it.



You try and go crazy and you will quickly run out of a clip and it takes a while to reload. You=swiss cheese


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

You can do this

1. Aim
2. Shoot (until barrel is finished)
3. Come out of aim
4. Reloads automatically.

PS:


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Wat, I had no idea you could adjust the controls.

Awesome, now I'll re-play the improved demo again with each weapon individually.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> You can do this
> 
> 1. Aim
> 2. Shoot (until barrel is finished)
> ...


That's hardly going crazy is it?


Byakuya said:


> Wat, I had no idea you could adjust the controls.
> 
> Awesome, now I'll re-play the improved demo again with each weapon individually.



Tick the "zoom" option, set the control scheme to "alternative 2" and enjoy. 

You can also switch the HUD off which improves the immersion IMO.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

You can still go crazy doing that, trust me lol.

I remember one day I was having fun just shooting dead bodies with the pistol.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Venom said:


> You can still go crazy doing that, trust me lol.
> 
> I remember one day I was having fun just shooting dead bodies with the pistol.



These are some things you have to do; run up behind the tank, climb up it and empty a whole clip into the guy inside; find the last helghan either on the beach or in the warehouse and again, empty your clip into them and finally, beat the crap out of your team-mate on the elevator. Hearing him beg for help from the guy that just beat his ass is so satisfying and funny


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

That was awesome, no HUD ftw.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> That was awesome, no HUD ftw.



Now, set the language to Russian, keep the HUD off and do the things i stated in my post above.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

There's actually a Norwegian language option too. 

Now, who has tried knife only?


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

@kus - Why knife?

@Bya - yeah, but its hard coz the A.I is clever making it hard to run up to them.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not going to bother with knife only, wouldn't last long anyway.

Damn this pistol is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> There's actually a Norwegian language option too.
> 
> Now, who has tried knife only?


lol, I haven't tried the knife only, i may try it now actually. I forgot how awesome this game is


Venom said:


> @kus - Why knife?
> 
> @Bya - yeah, but its hard coz the A.I is clever making it hard to run up to them.


I didn't mention the knife


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

My character froze.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

I meant why Russian lol.

Character or game froze?


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> My character froze.


That's never happened to me


Venom said:


> I meant why Russian lol.
> 
> Character or game froze?


Someone in this thread reccomended Russian so i tried it and it worked really well. I guess i should try German too, make it seem like i'm fighting Nazi's


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Had to restart, oh well.

I want to try out the missile launcher in the warehouse now.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

KK, I'm turning on my PS3 now.

Gonna play demo some more.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Had to restart, oh well.
> 
> I want to try out the missile launcher in the warehouse now.


The missile launcher? do you mean when you get the full game?


Venom said:


> KK, I'm turning on my PS3 now.
> 
> Gonna play demo some more.


Try the "pistol only" runthrough


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Fuck yeah, got teh awesome rifle again.

and no, I mean bringing the missile launcher with you into the warehouse.


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll do that next time, this time I climbed onto the back of the helgest truck lol, unleashed a whole clip on that mofo.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Fuck yeah, got teh awesome rifle again.
> 
> and no, I mean bringing the missile launcher with you into the warehouse.


Oh yeah, lol, I tried that, it isn't as amazing as you would think.


Venom said:


> I'll do that next time, this time I climbed onto the back of the helgest truck lol, unleashed a whole clip on that mofo.


It's awesome isn't it?

I just got the rifle (after many tries) and it is absolutely brutal Those heads popped like melons. I kind of felt sorry for them as they meandered about headless. It takes only 2-3 shots to kill them, it is so low on ammo though and the firing rate is terrible as everyone else mentioned.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

Used the missile launcher in the last warehouse stage, kinda fun but way too easy.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Used the missile launcher in the last warehouse stage, kinda fun but way too easy.



I used it to shoot at the guy with the special and secret rifle and he ended up stumbling forward and dropping down along with his rifle


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

I just blew up stuff.

Getting that rifle is a somewhat simple task now anyway, shooting him in the legs works 90% of the time for me.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2009)

I JUST saw an advert for KZ2 on TV. It had the release date on it. Thank god for that


----------



## Dan (Feb 20, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I JUST saw an advert for KZ2 on TV. It had the *release date* on it. Thank god for that


Release date FTW!

PS: I just noticed that I've been calling them "Helgest" when its "Helghast" I have a picture in my sig that has the right spelling as well lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't watch TV, so I have no idea whether or not we'll get any ads over here.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

A friend of mine is playing Killzone 2 right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2009)

^And? How's he liking it? Does it have any good set pieces? How's the story? How are the different guns? Is online up yet?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm probably going to buy the full game after all.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats a wise choice Zack


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

On a related note, I almost finished the demo with knife only without dying. 

That pistol though pek


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol what  

The pistol  you cant be serious.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

It's just so charming, you know. 

I love playing the demo with pistol only.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm probably going to buy the full game after all.



Great to hear. I knew you would like an FPS once you tried some


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

It takes a pretty amazing one to even make me interested.

Suffice to say, the RE5 demo was shit in comparison.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^And? How's he liking it? Does it have any good set pieces? How's the story? How are the different guns? Is online up yet?



I'll ask him next time he logs on MSN.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> It takes a pretty amazing one to even make me interested.
> 
> Suffice to say, the RE5 demo was shit in comparison.



I wasn't into FPS games until i played _Resistance_.

You should really try that _RE5_ demo in co-op if you haven't already. It made a massive difference for me.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

I just thought the controls were so awful.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I just thought the controls were so awful.



I agree. the controls are quite off-putting but again, you can get used to it.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Or I could just go play the KZ2 demo again.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Alt 2 is you havent tied and remove HUD  

The expeience becomes 10 fold


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Alt 2 is you havent tied and remove HUD
> 
> The expeience becomes 10 fold



I think he meant the controls for _Resident Evil 5_.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Im just saying he should do so since he said he could play the demo again 

Just throwing ideas there


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im just saying he should do so since he said he could play the demo again
> 
> Just throwing ideas there



You're about a day late


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Memos already told me 

Did you guys adjust the control sensitivity too?


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

HUD off is cool, but things like weapons don't display.

The other day it took me like 30 seconds to pick up my rifle after I dropped it for the rocket launcher.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Memos already told me
> 
> Did you guys adjust the control sensitivity too?



At first yes, but now I can play with everything default. and hudless and without the crosshairs 

Though I hear the multiplayer controls feel a little different from SP.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Memos already told me
> 
> Did you guys adjust the control sensitivity too?


I never bothered with the sensitivity as it would be too much one way or the other. Unless it is REALLY slow or fast, I leave the normal settings and get used to it.


Venom said:


> HUD off is cool, but things like weapons don't display.
> 
> The other day it took me like 30 seconds to pick up my rifle after I dropped it for the rocket launcher.



Not knowing your ammo count is kind of annoying at times but I can live with it for the awesome immersion it allows


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Not knowing your ammo count is kind of annoying at times but I can live with it for the awesome immersion it allows



No HUD is definitely easier with the Helghast rifle instead of the ISA one since most of the enemies will be carrying extra ammo for you so you always know you still have bullets.

Or just always get headshots in one burst per enemy 

Or use the infinite ammo pistol or knife and never worry about running out


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Time to use that awesome pistol again.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> No HUD is definitely easier with the Helghast rifle instead of the ISA one since most of the enemies will be carrying extra ammo for you so you always know you still have bullets.
> 
> Or just always get headshots in one burst per enemy
> 
> Or use the infinite ammo pistol or knife and never worry about running out


I never run out of ammo as it only takes a maximum of 10 bullets to kill a Helghan and the ISA rifle has a crapload of ammo anyway. I guess in the full game, if there aren't ammo re-fills everywhere like in the demo, i may need to use the Helghan rifle which i am starting to like more and more actually.


Byakuya said:


> Time to use that awesome pistol again.



Will you try and do a pistol-only run through of the full game? (apart from the obvious parts where you need the other weapons)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> The other day it took me like 30 seconds to pick up my rifle after I dropped it for the rocket launcher.



Who needs the rocket launcher when your pistol can blow up that bridge?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I never run out of ammo as it only takes a maximum of 10 bullets to kill a Helghan and the ISA rifle has a crapload of ammo anyway. I guess in the full game, if there aren't ammo re-fills everywhere like in the demo, i may need to use the Helghan rifle which i am starting to like more and more actually.
> 
> 
> Will you try and do a pistol-only run through of the full game? (apart from the obvious parts where you need the other weapons)



Certainly.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

lol i had the same problem when you cant find your weapon when HUD is turned off


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

HUD is for losers, real men disable it.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> HUD is for losers, real men disable it.



You didn't know about it until we told you. Does that in turn mean that you didn't know you were a real man?


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope, it means you turned him into a man lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

this is getting quite interesting


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> Nope, it means you turned him into a man lol.


 I don't know what to say to that


Byakuya said:


> this is getting quite interesting


Have you tried doing a run through while killing as few people as possible?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you tried a run where the only shots you take are at the bridge and let your teammates do all the work and all you do is rez them when they go down? :ho

Except at the end of course since Garza would rather hack the door.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll try that. ^_^


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Have you tried a run where the only shots you take are at the bridge and let your teammates do all the work and all you do is rez them when they go down? :ho
> 
> Except at the end of course since Garza would rather hack the door.



You don't even need to shoot the bridge. If you wait long enough they blow it up themselves.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You don't even need to shoot the bridge. If you wait long enough they blow it up themselves.



:amazed 

Well then that makes it even better 

Though Rico probably says angry stuff at you


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> :amazed
> 
> Well then that makes it even better
> 
> Though Rico probably says angry stuff at you



Yeah, he says something along the lines of "hurry up and shoot the fucking bridge". I lol'd hard the first time i heard that


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the "Quit Bitching" 

Rico's Voice is great


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> I like the "Quit Bitching"
> 
> Rico's Voice is great



Better than his KZ1 voice at least.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Definitely, i only liked Rico in Killzone because of his Haxxed gun


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was on GT, and if you've been to there website you know that on the right hand side is a section with threads for there forum.

Well from one of the titles I just got spoiled on the KZ2 ending.

MOTHER FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was on GT, and if you've been to there website you know that on the right hand side is a section with threads for there forum.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that place is full of assholes. Sorry to hear though

*doesn't go to GT*


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm tempted to fuck up everyone's evening now


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

What a piss take  

And with this im not coming back to the thread

Motherfuckers might try to catch people slipping 

edit 

See what i mean  Dan dont do it


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> I'm tempted to fuck up everyone's evening now



lol, trust me, it won't be worth it


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

Nah don't worry, I wont spoil it for you guys.

But I am pretty pissed!

PS: What difficulty you lot gonna play the game on? I'm gonna start playing on the hardest difficulty


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> Nah don't worry, I wont spoil it for you guys.
> 
> But I am pretty pissed!
> 
> PS: What difficulty you lot gonna play the game on? I'm gonna start playing on the hardest difficulty


I can imagine

I am not a good enough FPS player to even play on Hard let alone the Very Hard difficulty. I will play on Normal for the first playthrough for the story and such. I will play again on Easy for the trophies and then I will try Hard mode on my 3rd play-through.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Memos


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Memos



lol, what?


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

You can do it man dont say you arent good enough


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> You can do it man dont say you arent good enough



I'm really not good enough to play on the harder difficulties and I am fine with that. Those damn Titans on R2 kick my ass everytime on Hard

I still play well in MP though....as you well know


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

The game is probably going to be fairly hard for me, even on Normal.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Titans are overpowered 

On hard they come in hordes


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Veteran first playthrough :ho


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> The game is probably going to be fairly hard for me, even on Normal.


Resistance was my first FPS and I found it quite difficult for a while but after a while I got used to it and am now quite good.

It takes a while but you'll be fine.


Vault said:


> Titans are overpowered
> 
> On hard they come in hordes


They spam the cannon shots and it hits you no matter what


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Definitely, i only liked Rico in Killzone because of his Haxxed gun



Kind of wish Hakha was in this game. he was the only tolerable one


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

I always play games on the hardest level.

It took me like 2 months to finish COD5 because of how hard the veteran level for that is.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait to finish KZ2 with pistol-kun.


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2009)

Finish the whole game with the pistol.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Kind of wish Hakha was in this game. he was the only tolerable one



Oh come on, i actually liked Templar alot


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Venom said:


> Finish the whole game with the pistol.



I will succeed.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Can't wait to finish KZ2 with pistol-kun.



I want to see you try and beat that boss that is shown everywhere with pistol-kun....so I can compare it to my fight with it using only my pistol-chan


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

resistance Magnum then we are talking about soloing the whole game  

Memos have you solo'd a stalker with the magnum?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 21, 2009)

Pistol-kun may not be super powerful or anything, but it shoots pure quality.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> resistance Magnum then we are talking about soloing the whole game
> 
> Memos have you solo'd a stalker with the magnum?



I have solo'd that first Titan you fight at the end of the second level with a Magnum but I never had it when I fought a Stalker. Unload all 6 shots and BOOM!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Oh come on, i actually liked Templar alot



maybe I wouldn't mind Templar as much if it wasn't for the chick. Dear god that dialog was awful


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2009)

that chick  god why did you remind me


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 21, 2009)

First impressions for a friend who has the full game

It's not exactly as he expected. The weapons are decent, he hasn't gone far into the story yet, and sometimes when you watch longass cutscenes, you end up in a totally different place, or so he says.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you guys see the US advert yet? 

Mine is awesome. NH stands no chance.



> To offer you some insight into the technology behind this game, we will release a playable version of this in-engine ad vignette on the PlayStation Network coming in March. You’ll be able to control the camera and hear director commentary on how the production was completed using only the game’s technology. The project codename is “Killzone in 4-D” – hope you can check it out.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 22, 2009)

Some guys already have it huh? 

I have to wait until next week


----------



## nick65 (Feb 22, 2009)

they definity copied wanted the movie there, same bullet, same bullet in slowmo crossing everybody and killing te two eyed.


----------



## The Millennium Earl (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think I'll be buying this one, from what I could tell from the demo, while the cover system, the epic graphics and the engaging firefights, I still felt as if I was fighting with the controls; movement is pretty clunky and it irks me that you can defeat an enemy with one melee hit, but they can still stand after taking two direct bullets to the head. This may have been patched up since the demo, so just first impressions only.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 22, 2009)

The Millennium Earl said:


> I don't think I'll be buying this one, from what I could tell from the demo, while the cover system, the epic graphics and the engaging firefights, I still felt as if I was fighting with the controls; movement is pretty clunky and it irks me that you can defeat an enemy with one melee hit, but they can still stand after taking two direct bullets to the head. This may have been patched up since the demo, so just first impressions only.



What's there to patch head-shot wise? One shot to take the helmet off the next to hit the unprotected head. Or shoot them in the face for one shot. There's nothing to be fixed unless you want your bullets going through their helmets 

from what people who have gotten it early have said single player is still similar control wise but multiplayer's control is "faster" than single player.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 22, 2009)

I am pretty sure there is a option for the single player sensibility of the controls.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

, and they've announced midnight launch parties for California.



> About one month ago a majority of GameStops had announced no plans for midnight launch parties due to low pre-orders. It appears as if all the Killzone 2 hype is finally translating into strong numbers.



Do any of you live there?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Some guys already have it huh?
> 
> I have to wait until next week



Well, he works at a local electronics store, and stores in general get the games a week before release, if not more. He was allowed to take one home.

I'll report him


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

what a lucky bastard


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2009)

He's Norwegian like us Even


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2009)

Makes me even more jealous 

Haven't seen anything about KZ2 here in Japan yet, though...


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Even said:


> Makes me even more jealous
> 
> Haven't seen anything about KZ2 here in Japan yet, though...



Japan usually gets FPS games a few months after the west. This si the same with most western produced games.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> He's Norwegian like us Even



Wait, it's out in some Norwegian stores already?


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2009)

Friday, is everyone up for jumping online?

I wanna see how good you lot are.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2009)

Venom said:


> Friday, is everyone up for jumping online?
> 
> I wanna see how good you lot are.



I will not be able to buy it on release I'll be getting it real soon though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2009)

Ahh kk, I pre-ordered mine


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Wait, it's out in some Norwegian stores already?



He works for Spaceworld.

Yeah, you get the idea now.


----------



## Id (Feb 22, 2009)

Killzone gets midnight release at gamestop in California.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

Already posted


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 22, 2009)

Venom said:


> Friday, is everyone up for jumping online?
> 
> I wanna see how good you lot are.



If I can get it on Friday then yeah, I can indulge online a little. Want to complete single player first though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2009)

Online on Friday? i doubt


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Japan usually gets FPS games a few months after the west. This si the same with most western produced games.



well, I'm broke atm, so that doesn't really matter  I guess I can just mess around with Resistance 2 in the mean time  Gotta love the multilingual releases for the PS3  My Japanese version of Resistance 2 even has Norwegian language on it


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2009)

wtf? I just found a big glitch in the demo.

Garza disappeared...

It's after the firefight outside the floodgate. When he runs up to the elevator to boost you I was just screwing around shooting the helmets off the dead Helghast with my pistol and when I walked up to get the boost he wasn't there. I walked around the area and couldn't find him anywhere


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2009)

Even said:


> well, I'm broke atm, so that doesn't really matter  I guess I can just mess around with Resistance 2 in the mean time  Gotta love the multilingual releases for the PS3  My Japanese version of Resistance 2 even has Norwegian language on it


Gotta love that Blu-Ray

It seems KZ2 has audio and language options for about a dozen or more languages. My second or third playthrough is going to be in German or Russian. I haven't decided yet


Royal_Devil1 said:


> wtf? I just found a big glitch in the demo.
> 
> Garza disappeared...
> 
> It's after the firefight outside the floodgate. When he runs up to the elevator to boost you I was just screwing around shooting the helmets off the dead Helghast with my pistol and when I walked up to get the boost he wasn't there. I walked around the area and couldn't find him anywhere



 I wouldn't have been surprised if that had happened in my game seeing as all I do is beat up on him on the elevator

The demo did freeze for Byakuya though. I wonder if there will be any game breaking glitches in the final game, not that I have read about any from reviewers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

A lot of the gameplay is scripted in a way that if you try hard enough you can uncover a few imperfections/glitches just in the demo. E.g. in the first part where you have to blow up the bridge, if you speed to that section you can see the rocket launcher soldier spawn from thin air. If you 'quick-fire' (press R1 behind cover) with a pistol several times in quick succession you can see a clear delay between the animation and the actual firing. Then you've got things that are just part of the design, but I suppose it can be off-putting.. like when you've done that bit and have to move onto the next little area with the tank, your squad mate is waiting there dead still until you arrive and he tells you to 'move your ass'. Also at the end, the guy is hacking the door and doesn't finish until you kill every Helghast in the room and that's precisely when he's done.





> Go check out our new home!  this
> 
> We'll be putting up info on the new site and its functionality soon.
> 
> ...



They're aiming to have the servers on for EU players on the 25th, hopefully that'll be the same for UK'ers. I want my game one day early Amazon!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2009)

*Question:* Does anyone know if this game has custom soundtracks in the same style as Stardust in HD? Or does it have it like Noby Noby Boy or SFIV, where it has to be accessed directly via the XMB?

The reason I ask is because SFIV and Noby Noby Boy's method doesn't allow you to play certain songs (I noticed that it skips right over songs I d/l from iTunes) whereas Stardust's method just plays all the songs.

I'm hoping its the former because I want my Dream Theater.


----------



## Dan (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure TBH, I know it has custom soundtracks but I'm not sure what method they are using.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2009)

Venom said:


> Not sure TBH, I know it has custom soundtracks but I'm not sure what method they are using.



From what I've read, custom soundtracks are only available on multiplayer but not single.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 23, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> From what I've read, custom soundtracks are only available on multiplayer but not single.



If that's true, that's stupid on their part. When you play online, you need to be able to hear commands, teammates on their mics, enemy movements etc. Once you've played the single player through once, you don't need to hear what's being said / you can put subtitles on.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 23, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> If that's true, that's stupid on their part. When you play online, you need to be able to hear commands, enemy movements etc. Once you've played the single player through once, you don't need to hear what's being said / you can put subtitles on.



I'd say it's to shut up the people that actually think custom soundtracks matter and when they die enough times in multiplayer they can stop using it. Besides, if you can adjust the volume I fail to see how it'll drown out everything else.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 23, 2009)

Sony are the one's that put custom soundtrack / in-game music in their previous update. So they must think it matters, but they're failing to implement it in games. Even the one's that they're involved in! Sony are dropping the ball. No matter how low the music volume is, it's going to be a slight distraction, but of course this won't bother everyone.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> If that's true, that's stupid on their part. When you play online, you need to be able to hear commands, teammates on their mics, enemy movements etc. Once you've played the single player through once, you don't need to hear what's being said / you can put subtitles on.



Actually, it makes sense the way they're doing it. 

Custom soundtracks work in a way that you can play music AND talk to your teammates and such... its basically going to be on the same volume as in-game music would be in its place. Music volume doesn't affect SFX volume unless you tamper with the audio options. 

Moments in Single player campaign are heightened by the orchestrated soundtrack. The devs said (and I quote) that "your favorite boy band" would kill the tension.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 23, 2009)

To each his own, but I think the tension will be lost after repeat plays of the single player.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, Royal Devil is right. Nothings been said on how it'd work though. I've not used a game where I've had to access songs directly from the XMB, how does that work? Do you have a playlist?


----------



## Dan (Feb 23, 2009)

The music has to be on you PS3 hard drive I believe, you press the PS button to bring up the XMB and just play the play list/album that you want under the music heading.

I've seen my friend do it for his 360, so I think its probably the same thing.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Yes, Royal Devil is right. Nothings been said on how it'd work though. I've not used a game where I've had to access songs directly from the XMB, how does that work? Do you have a playlist?



Yeah.. either playlists or CDs/iPod tracks you burned directly into the HDD. 

You basically have to hit the PS button, go to the music section and pick your playlist(s) from there... if its anything like SFIV anyway. 

Stardust in HD's method (the good method) allows you to access it directly from their option menu and doesn't skip over licensed songs.


----------



## Dan (Feb 23, 2009)

I think its easier if everyone uses the same method, SSHD seems a little extra having there own thing in there menu. Get everyone accustom to going through the XMB.

I do find it rather off that u can't play songs from iTunes though.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2009)

Playing licensed music is the sole reason I prefer Stardust's method. This makes no sense. I'm about to get on the PS3 board on Gamefaqs and ask if there is a way around this. I want my Dream Theater!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have Stardust. Wipeout HD does it in the same way as well. Motorstorm 2 has custom soundtracks but I haven't checked how it does it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn seems I'll need to get a mic with this game to atleast talk to some people. Hopefully they listen for atleast some teamwork


----------



## Dan (Feb 23, 2009)

COD FTW!!!!!

Go off do your own thing. 

Do 18-0-0 in Search & Destroy then brag about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol i can't brag about COD, shit is to easy and boring. 

Teamwork>>>single. That's when you have a team that listens and wants to have fun. This might be hard considering i have to get some actual friends on ps3


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't do teamwork over a mic and that, feels weird. I almost cringe just hearing squeaky idiots on their mics during any sort of multiplayer, worsened by the fact the system is in my living room.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2009)

True, this is why i need people without that voices, that would be my friends, but none on a ps3 but 1 and i dunno if he is getting killzone so now it puts me at the beginning of gaining friends who aren't fucking annoying to play some killzone 2.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2009)

Venom said:


> COD FTW!!!!!
> 
> Go off do your own thing.
> 
> Do 18-0-0 in Search & Destroy then brag about it.



I got three air strikes in a row today on SnD. I joined the game late, so I only ended up with 16 kills.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 25, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFF Killzone 2 is awesome....
> GoW/2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

You got it already?

Amazon are fucking slackin. They haven't even dispatched mine yet, they'll do it today so *if* I'm lucky I'll get it tomorrow but more likely Saturday/Monday.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 26, 2009)

When I pre-ordered KZ2 from Amazon, I had Amazon Prime membership (free next day delivery). I haven't got membership anymore, but I hope it still applies to orders made when I did. My delivery estimate is February 26th, but they haven't dispatched it yet. :l


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

I should have signed up to that thing, isn't there a free trial? My delivery estimate is 3rd-5th March fsakes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, I was on the free trial.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2009)

I might pick up a copy tomorrow, I m not sure i m going to enjoy it coz i m not really a fan of FPS, but ohh well.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2009)

About to play Killzone  got a LE collectors box too pek


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> About to play Killzone  got a LE collectors box too pek



That sounds awesome. What's in the LE version?


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 26, 2009)

Killzone was easily my favorite game on PS2 besides Kingdom Hearts, Star Wars Battlefront, and FFX.

I'm gonna get a mic just for this game.

Wooooo!


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2009)

Fucking hell, this game


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2009)

Vault, you arse. Where the fuck did you get this game from to come a day early?


----------



## Dan (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine was dispatched today, and I clicked next day delivery.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 26, 2009)

have it since yesterday, it is awesome


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Vault, you arse. Where the fuck did you get this game from to come a day early?



Local game shop, if you pre-order you get it when they just received it. So if they got it a week early


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Got mine 20 minutes ago~


----------



## Dan (Feb 26, 2009)

I want mine now, if off tomorrow so Im gonna rape the shit out of it.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm broke lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm broke lol.



Got a corner to work on?


----------



## Even (Feb 26, 2009)

I want Killzone 2 

ah, well, I guess I'll just have to manage with the demo for the time being...


----------



## Id (Feb 26, 2009)

Went to target, tried to buy KZ2. They aint selling it till tomorrow. The clerk says, I better be their early, because its going to sell out. Apparently a lot of people, want this game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 26, 2009)

Helghast a comin'.


----------



## Id (Feb 26, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Helghast a comin'.



Lets get these bitches.


----------



## Pein (Feb 27, 2009)

bolt gun and electric gun are so awesome


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 27, 2009)

Saboteur reminds me of Spy from TF2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Local game shop, if you pre-order you get it when they just received it. So if they got it a week early


RL prevails over internet..


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Pein said:


> bolt gun and electric gun are so awesome



Broken to be more precise 

and Radec is a cool friend  you have to love that bastard

But ofcourse Snake  but ofcourse


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone tried pistol-only yet?


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Pistol only  impossible that place is a battlefield  you have no time for pistol-kun, hard to explain but  damn yo, the realism and feel of the game is the best of any FPS i have ever played 

That game is immense


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

So, my copy just arrived. I don't know if I should play it now or wait till my speakers get here (could be a few days) so I can play the whole game in it's full cinematic warzone glory.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

You underestimate the power of pistol-kun, Vault.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Snake play the damn game  

And no way Bya  its not happening. pistol kun will get you raped 

ISA rifle, The bolt gun this is fucking haxxed and some other Helghan weapon 

those are my weapons 

Oh and the Helghast Pistol kun is fucking broken, rapid fire, more damaging and holds twice as much ammo :


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Why hello there Helghast Pistol-kun


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

I love it pek when i get hold of it i always use that only. 

Its really amazing that pistol


----------



## Even (Feb 27, 2009)

but ISA pistol-kun holds unlimited ammo


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

So does the Helghast Pistol-kun 

It disappears when you start a new level though ¬_¬


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2009)

So how is the game so far? I have my copy at Target waiting for me (since I work there) and I was wanting to know some of the best parts of the game according to people.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

The game has great atmosphere  its really hectic


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 27, 2009)

Will be getting my copy when I get of work. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Been playing it for like 2-3 hours solid.

Its so awesome, feels like your in a real war.

The SMG is so awesome, the fire rate is unbelievable. 

PS: I was pretty dissapionted with "The Heavy", that big monster. After having a mini-cut scene and looking badass he was relatively easy to kill.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

The ATAC is gonna fuck you up


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm ready for it 

Are the servers up yet?


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

I am seething with jealousy right now. Damn being broke

The servers were supposed to be up on the 25th. If they aren't, Sony fucked up.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahh kk, I haven't checked yet.

Story mode is so gripping.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Ahh kk, I haven't checked yet.
> 
> Story mode is so gripping.



If the story mode carries on like the demo was, I won't be touching the MP for a good while.

I just heard that _Killzone 3_ and _Killzone: Liberation 2_ are already in the works. This is a rumour but quite likely.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

Killzone 2 beats Gears by far, i have never played a more amazing FPS, so fukken cool.

and lol, i love to play Knife only; it is so awesome when you run to a bunch of enemies and cut them down.
Fuck Pistol-kun, Knife-kun owns


as soon as i have the single-Player done i will fuck arround online.
Shit, that game has the potential to beat  Halo3  online.




Kusuriuri said:


> I just heard that _Killzone 3_ and _Killzone: Liberation 2_ are already in the works. This is a rumour but quite likely.



Killzone 3 shouldnt take so long, they have to base game with KZ2, all they have to do is to make the story and, if they like they can push the graphics even more


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say I really dig the game, and I really dig the shotgun, which is a lot better than Halo's.

The only complaint I have is how fucking *TERRIBLE* the narrative is. It's all forgettable stuff. There's no cheeseball memorable lines from what I can tell.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2009)

So everyone tell me, is it really as good as you all are saying? If so then hell I'm getting this game today. I was worried but after seeing it's 9.4, the reviews and hearing you all talk. I think I want this, hell, I KNOW I do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Look at it this way dude.

Call of Duty 4 is an inferior game compared to this.

If you liked CoD4, you will surely like this.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess killzone2 is so liked because it somehow melts the good stuff from Gears with the good stuff from CoD4 making it the ultimate shit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I guess killzone2 is so liked because it somehow melts the good stuff from Gears with the good stuff from CoD4 making it the ultimate shit.



Both of those games have better stories, even if it's still bad in those two


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Online mode is just pure win, its a bit hectic but that adds to the fun.

Alot of friendly fire too


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2009)

erictheking said:


> So, my copy just arrived. I don't know if I should play it now or wait till my speakers get here (could be a few days) so I can play the whole game in it's full cinematic warzone glory.



What kind of sound system?


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Both of those games have better stories, even if it's still bad in those two



CoD4 has story?

I cant imagine it being close to KZ2s which i find pretty nice.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Online mode is just pure win, its a bit hectic but that adds to the fun.
> 
> Alot of friendly fire too


Friendly fire?.....*looks at Vault*

More games need to have friendly fire. It adds an extra level of strategy and difficulty.


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I liked CoD4 story. It was to the point, and gritty.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

lol

So, soon (this WE) i will start KZ2 online, i will need all you fuckers Addies then.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the single player. The cover system works really well due to the weight thing making it feel like you need cover. Not to mention it's just always a ride with so much shit going on. 

Online is "OK" they take out the cover system, this makes the weight system more annoying to use. It feels clunky and movements weird. Online is ok but it's not nearly as fun as single player for me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Look at it this way dude.
> 
> Call of Duty 4 is an inferior game compared to this.
> 
> If you liked CoD4, you will surely like this.


To be honest I'm probably the only gamer in the world that's never touched a CoD game but since this surpasses them I guess I don't need to. Awesome, I shall be picking my copy up then.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Theres no cover system in online lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it just me or does the single player lag every time it loads at a checkpoint?


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Not lag, but it freezes.

And yes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 27, 2009)

Either or. Patch needed!


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I think thats something they know about but can't fix due to the demands of the game.

If it was a problem, thats the kind of thing a game tester would notify after 5 minutes of paying the game.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

since it is only on checkpoints it doesnt bother me


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 27, 2009)

It's not a big issue, it just interrupts the flow of the game for me a bit because I always seem to be running when loads/saves.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> It's not a big issue, it just interrupts the flow of the game for me a bit because I always seem to be running when loads/saves.



Be thankful that nothing happens when there is actual fighting going on. I thik it is a good middleground.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If the story mode carries on like the demo was, I won't be touching the MP for a good while.
> 
> I just heard that _Killzone 3_ and _Killzone: Liberation 2_ are already in the works. This is a rumour but quite likely.


The demo feels barebones compared to just the first two or so hours of single-player. Good thing they apparently selected the most boring level for the demo, at least we managed to get fun out of it without killing the excitement of the other scenarios. 


Kusuriuri said:


> I am seething with jealousy right now. Damn being broke
> 
> The servers were supposed to be up on the 25th. If they aren't, Sony fucked up.


Servers are up, connected but didn't play it yet though.


Id said:


> What kind of sound system?


5.1. Fronts, rears, centre, sub, all Wharfedale. With this Denon receiver.  


Undercovermc said:


> Is it just me or does the single player lag every time it loads at a checkpoint?


If they had allowed an optional install this could probably be rid of.. there's more glitches in the game, I've come across a few walls/blocks where the cover function doesn't work without an unsightly glitch where you're continuously bouncing against it.. was disappointed that one of the faults I noticed in the demo didn't get a fix, when you shoot the pistol rapidly from cover the animation is not synced with the firing or the sound. 

The game is nuts though. It's like when I played Call of Duty for the first time. I've not played all the shooters out there recently but for me it's a significant step-up in terms of atmosphere compared to what I've seen so far. I'm sure the insane visuals help a lot in that regard. The narrative really is bad (in that it's forgettable) though, so far anyway.


----------



## Akira (Feb 27, 2009)

SP is fucking epic but MP despite being also good is like a ghost town, there are moments on some maps when it's completely silent!


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> SP is fucking epic but *MP despite being also good is like a ghost town, there are moments on some maps when it's completely silent!*


I've yet to experience this.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

How far is everyone on single-player? I got to the bit where you first get the flamethrower and stopped (Veteran). Crosshair, HUD, Hints all on though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not at the flame-thrower bit yet, I'm on veteran too.

I'm playing online mode atm.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a reminder. When talking about story events, could you please spoiler tag. That would really be appreciated by me and the rest of broke-town


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

There's not much to spoil...

You just shoot baddies. Everything outside of that is an afterthought.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

It's true. At least it has a good backstory. I'm sure no-one will discuss the major plot-point (the ending, I'm guessing) without spoiler tags.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Talking about flame-thrower isn't really spoiling.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Talking about flame-thrower isn't really spoiling.



I didn't say that it was. I'm just saying that seeing as people are starting to talk about the SP that it is best to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I didn't say that it was. I'm just saying that seeing as people are starting to talk about the SP that it is best to be on the safe side.


Ahh kk, I wouldn't spoil anything anyway. just in-case.

When do you think you'll get the game?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 27, 2009)

They should have included all that stuff on their website in some kind of story-board format as an extra in the game, maybe as a reward.. would have given the team more credibility anyway.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Ahh kk, I wouldn't spoil anything anyway. just in-case.
> 
> When do you think you'll get the game?



I should be getting it in a week, two weeks at the latest

This happens to me all the time, I was broke when _MGS4_ came out, I was broke when _R2_ came out, when _Left 4 Dead_ came out and now _SF4_ and this


----------



## Pein (Feb 27, 2009)

lol, rico swears a ridiculous amount of times


----------



## Hentai (Feb 27, 2009)

Pein said:


> lol, rico swears a ridiculous amount of times



SPOILER!!!!




No but really, they swear like Sailors


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> SPOILER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, they swear like soldiers, but you were close. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol, headshot with the shotgun.

Melon effect.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Venom said:


> Lol, headshot with the shotgun.
> 
> Melon effect.



How are the physics in the game? I don't just mean the explosions which look ridicilously good but all around the game.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 27, 2009)

People have been setting up games to face off against "toned down" bots in order to rank-up. Guerilla Games have removed the ability to add bots to online games as a temporary measure against the rank-up abuse. A permanent solution is forthcoming.

Didn't they anticipate that this would happen before? People always find a way to cheat/boost/rank-up in multiplayers.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> How are the physics in the game? I don't just mean the explosions which look ridicilously good but all around the game.


Pretty good, example shotgun reactions are impressive. The enemy's are blown off there feet and fly back a few feet.



Undercovermc said:


> People have been setting up games to face off against "toned down" bots in order to rank-up. Guerilla Games have removed the ability to add bots to online games as a temporary measure against the rank-up abuse. A permanent solution is forthcoming.
> 
> Didn't they anticipate that this would happen before? People always find a way to cheat/boost/rank-up in multiplayers.


Disappointed in this, they should make it where your rank determines how easy the bots are.


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2009)

Members that own the game as of now. I will be demanding PSN accounts. 
Id 
Vault
Venom
Kyuubi no Youko
erictheking
crazymtf
Undercovermc


===========
Got the game, played only an hour in Vet. Game fucking rocks, the minor freezing is annoying at times. It breaks the pace of the game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault023  thats the PSN

It seems im the furthest  im already half way through the bloody game after yesterday 

But no killzone till Sunday evening 

I wanna talk to someone about one certain part of the game  

Redac is fucking badass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2009)

Someone forgot me


----------



## Akira (Feb 27, 2009)

I appear to have been forgotten as well


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Gay Fox has killzone as well, he was playing it yesterday


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 27, 2009)

tyheru

*All PSN ID's in here nao!*


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 27, 2009)

alright, just brought the game...ppl are free to add me...won't be playing online for acouple days tho.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 27, 2009)

It's been great so far. Just took Visari Square


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

So noone is on the part when the Helghast invade the ships ?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 27, 2009)

Just solo'd the entire game with Pistol-kun.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

I know you solo'd the demo


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I just noticed, I'm hauling ass on MP.

Not bragging though


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Gay Fox has killzone as well, he was playing it yesterday



Thanks to a certain condition, I can't give up my PSN 

And besides, the game wasn't mine.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

I know why  

Lol almost forgot about that


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Well damn straight you know why no shut it


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Thanks to a certain condition, I can't give up my PSN
> 
> And besides, the game wasn't mine.





Vault said:


> I know why
> 
> Lol almost forgot about that


Whats going on here


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Venom, are you aware you have my PSN ID? DanDaMan91 is yours right?


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

That's correct.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 27, 2009)

Then you have me on there


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

I still havent added Dan


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I added you, accept when u next go on.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Im away from my triple  im starting to miss killzone right about now 

And have you faced the ATAC yet ?


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been online since 3pm xD


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Im not rocking online xD not just yet 

You really should finish campaign man, the more you progress the more epic the story becomes and it really has some emotional moments.


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't wanna complete story mode too quickly lol, so I'm gonna play some missions the go online. And do that for a while.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

Taking your time with it i see 

This is the only game im gonna actually bother getting all trophies


----------



## Dan (Feb 27, 2009)

I;m just playing MP banging out some old skool 50 Cent in the back ground.

In-game music FTW!!!!!


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Taking your time with it i see
> 
> This is the only game im gonna actually bother getting all trophies



That's not gonna be easy. Have you seen some of the online trophies?


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

You can listen to  your own music while playing ?

I didnt know man  

Me bumping T.I and some Lupe while playing 

i will try get all Memos


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> You can listen to  your own music while playing ?
> 
> I didnt know man
> 
> ...



here



> Achieve weekly online honor rank #4
> Achieve weekly online honor rank #3
> Achieve weekly online honor rank #2
> Achieve weekly online honor rank #1



Those are gonna be hard to get.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

dont worry mate wen it comes to online im a beast 

Lol in Resistance 2 when i used to play online everyday when ever i joined a match with familiars, you hear the guys with mics saying ITS VAULT


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> dont worry mate wen it comes to online im a beast
> 
> Lol in Resistance 2 when i used to play online everyday when ever i joined a match with familiars, you hear the guys with mics saying ITS VAULT



 You chat so much crap it's getting silly. Quit now and let it go, that never happened.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2009)

I swear to god  im not lying 

But i mostly play with Spaniards i dont know why :S


----------



## Id (Feb 27, 2009)

Members that own the game as of now. I will be demanding PSN accounts. 
Id 
Vault @ Vault023 
Venom
Kyuubi no Youko
erictheking
crazymtf
Undercovermc
Goofy Titan
Akira
IronFist Alchemist
Royal_Devil1
Gray Fox


----------



## Shrimp (Feb 27, 2009)

So, how's the game?
It will take like, 3 weeks to get here in my country


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got the Master Conductor trophy. I feel like the Emperor in Star Wars :ho


----------



## Hentai (Feb 28, 2009)

My PSN is Kyuubi-no-Youko

Do what you must bitchez


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2009)

PSN is in my sig - KimuraLOX


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

Holy SHIT Killzone 2 has a terrible ending.

Halo 2 be damned...this one is anticlimactic, and nothing is really explained in all of the useless fucking banter.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 28, 2009)

KZ2 Update 1.1 is out


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> KZ2 Update 1.1 is out



Removes the ability to use bots in online matches since people were abusing it to get to General quicker.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 28, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Removes the ability to use bots in online matches since people were abusing it to get to General quicker.



Okay makes sense.



@Ending: i kinda find it pretty good...yeah there is a bit of a Cliffhanger, but not so much...it only shows you what will come in the next Game.


----------



## Even (Feb 28, 2009)

Helghast costume is out on LBP


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

When you get a proper game going, with plenty of medic, tacticians etc.

This game is like a dream, feels really tactical aswell. So some strategy is needed.

And believe me, try and keep the medic's alive.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

Venom said:


> When you get a proper game going, with plenty of medic, tacticians etc.
> 
> This game is like a dream, feels really tactical aswell. So some strategy is needed.
> 
> And believe me, try and keep the medic's alive.



I can imagine that ending up with people who actually stick to strategy is rare.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 28, 2009)

I need only Pistol-kun.


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

Depends lol, there was one guy with a mic screaming "keep the fucking medic alive."

He was getting really angry as well.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

Venom said:


> Depends lol, there was one guy with a mic screaming "keep the fucking medic alive."
> 
> He was getting really angry as well.



 I would love to be in a game with those kinds of people. Are there many mic users?


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, there's a lot of people with mics.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

Venom said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of people with mics.



That's good. Now I finally have a reason to use my mic for an online game. I haven't needed it unless I was playing 1-on-1 with a friend. Most of the people on CoD4 were assholes.


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

Lol, COD4 users were funny.

But this game isn't as "arcadey", on the Killzone forum a lot of people are saying online is too hard. So bring your A game.


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2009)

Venom said:


> Lol, COD4 users were funny.
> 
> But this game isn't as "arcadey", on the Killzone forum a lot of people are saying online is too hard. So bring your A game.



My game is C+ at best

I just read some infoabout the online and it sounds great. Those medals are gonna be great to use and abuse.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2009)

So still enjoying single player alot, probably one of my fave single player shooter in awhile. 

Saying that the online is meh. It's chaotic, the cover system being taken out was a fucking DUMB idea, and working as a team is almost impossible because i have to talk to all these fucking idiots on my team. I wish i can make a party system with my friends so i can talk to them. This is more to PSN sucking then the game, but none the less i couldn't help but feel a party talk option would boost this game to be much better. 

Otherwise it feels like COD with a weight problem. If it still had the cover system wouldn't complain about the weight problem since it works pretty damn well in single player. Multi is unfortunately meh in every way for me. Decent, works, but nothing special and weight system ruins the feeling for me without a cover system.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 28, 2009)

Killzone 2's online is definitely harder to grasp than COD4's online. I like the way that you can easily join a game that a friend is in, instead of having to message them for an invite and then wait for it to be sent to you. 

Every game I've played in has had several mic users and you can invite people to your squad, which means you can communicate with them quicker or just with them (I think).


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Killzone 2's online is definitely harder to grasp than COD4's online. I like the way that you can easily join a game that a friend is in, instead of having to message them for an invite and then wait for it to be sent to you. Every game I've played in has has several mic users and you can invite people to your squad, which means you can communicate with them quicker or just with them (I think).



Whoa Whoa Whoa. Please find out for sure. I can't till tonight since I'm at home but if there is a way to invite them to a squad which i did and then ONLY talk to them please tell me. This will help me enjoy this game alot more since the majority of people online are wannabe ghetto ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and keep screaming "SHOOT THEM SON"


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the chaos all depends on the map, I've been in certain gamess where there's loads of people everywhere. And one grenade kills 3 enemies and 2 people on the same team.

But, there's also been times where I have to run for quite a bit to get back to the action.


----------



## Akira (Feb 28, 2009)

So far my favourite MP mode is Assassination, I was in a game earlier today when it was basically me and seven other guys in a corridor firing like madmen to defend one guy who was totally shitting himself over the mic 

SP is amazing as well, the carrier escape level blew away pretty much anything I've seen in gaming thus far, it was so intense.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes, the squad feature not only allows you to speak to people in a party, but allows you to see their current stats.

I also feel that having so many of these perk-things as unlockables that require X amount of things to be a bit trivial, as some people are probably going to farm the skills. I mean it's cool to get medals and stuff, but you know some are just going to farm for the ability to have more ammo and health than other players.


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a medic but for some reason I can't revive anyone 

EDIT: Nvm, contrary to the Story mode, you have to press left on the D-pad.


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2009)

I am organizing KZ2 owners, members/PSN accounts to this date. We will form a Clan. We Will kick ass. Still playing story mode, and my wireless is acting funky (not stable). Until I beat the game, and run an Ethernet Cable. I wont be online. 


Member @ PSN

:ho
Id
Vault @ Vault023 
Venom
Kyuubi no Youko @ Kyuubi-no-Youko 
erictheking
crazymtf
Undercovermc
Goofy Titan
Akira
IronFist Alchemist @ KimuraLOX
Royal_Devil1
Gray Fox


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

Venom said:


> I'm a medic but for some reason I can't revive anyone
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, contrary to the Story mode, you have to press left on the D-pad.



I forget..you unlock classes by ranking up, right?

None of this medal unlocking bullshit?


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2009)

BUMP-Update

I am organizing KZ2 owners, members/PSN accounts to this date. We will form a Clan. We Will kick ass. Still playing story mode, and my wireless is acting funky (not stable). Until I beat the game, and run an Ethernet Cable. I wont be online. 


Member @ PSN

:ho
Id @ Grahf_Weltall
Vault @ Vault023 
Venom @ DanDaMan91
Kyuubi no Youko @ Kyuubi-no-Youko 
erictheking @ Crono_108
Undercovermc @ Undercovermc
Akira @ NS91
IronFist Alchemist @ KimuraLOX
Royal_Devil1 @ C_Akutabi
Gray Fox 
Goofy Titan
crazymtf


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 28, 2009)

Already know my medal combo...Scout/Tactician :ho


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2009)

Grahf from Xenogear was Helgan. True story :ho


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if password protected games are ranked? Or have GG made them unranked in order to thwart stat padding?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

How many badges can you have selected at once?

I unlocked the extra grenade and ammo badges, and I assume for balance only one selected is allowed.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2009)

THERE'S A SCOUT SAPPIN MAH SENTRIES


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you can combine two badges.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah...


In before I see everyone online with health pack/ammo badge combos.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2009)

Dan you finally learned the epic of Radec


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2009)

Imagine if you could play as Radec online


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2009)

That haxxed camouflage system will come in handy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But templar


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 28, 2009)

i'll be online as soon as I finish single player. God knows when that'll be thanks to the fight right before the final boss


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 28, 2009)

On all of the major PS3 / Killzone 2 related forums there are several complaints about the controls specifically the dead zone, which is currently more unresponsive than the standard FPS' and subsequently makes shooting very inaccurate. 

I have to agree with this and hope that GG release a patch that allows us to tweak it. I find myself preferring to shoot enemies from the hip, even if they're not right in front of me, because aiming down the sight doesn't increase the accuracy.

Deadzone = the distance that the control stick can be moved before the crosshairs begin to move on the screen.


----------



## Taki (Feb 28, 2009)

Id said:


> BUMP-Update
> 
> I am organizing KZ2 owners, members/PSN accounts to this date. We will form a Clan. We Will kick ass. Still playing story mode, and my wireless is acting funky (not stable). Until I beat the game, and run an Ethernet Cable. I wont be online.
> 
> ...



My wireless is jumpy as well, glad to see Im not the only one. Anyway, add:

Taki @ *Endustrial*


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 28, 2009)

Everyone add me for multiplayer : diddy_bop


----------



## Tehmk (Feb 28, 2009)

, I won't be getting this for at least 3weeks, I know I'm gonna get forcefully raped if I touch online in 3weeks time.


----------



## Id (Mar 1, 2009)

I am organizing KZ2 owners, members/PSN accounts to this date. We will form a Clan. We Will kick ass. Still playing story mode, and my wireless is acting funky (not stable). Until I beat the game, and run an Ethernet Cable. I wont be online. 


Member @ PSN

:ho
Id @ Grahf_Weltall
Vault @ Vault023 
Venom @ DanDaMan91
Kyuubi no Youko @ Kyuubi-no-Youko 
erictheking @ Crono_108
Undercovermc @ Undercovermc
Akira @ NS91
IronFist Alchemist @ KimuraLOX
Royal_Devil1 @ C_Akutabi
Taki @ Endustrial
Kenshin @ diddy_bop
Gray Fox 
Goofy Titan
crazymtf


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

So..you can combine classes with other classes?

How the hell does that work?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

You can combine the primary ability of one class with the secondary ability of another class. You cannot have all four abilities or two primary abilities as that would be overkill.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2009)

Anymore questions and I think this can answer them.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 1, 2009)

Secondary Scout seems really useful.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Shit I need to get online already.. still on single-player, in that desert bit now. Helghast pistol is the best weapon in the game.


----------



## Id (Mar 1, 2009)

*Engineer/Tactitian*
Primary: Sets up an automated turret which targets the enemy.
Secondary: Requests air support from a sentry bot which targets the enemy.

*
Scout/Saboteur*
Primary: Uses a cloaking suit to become near-invisible.
Secondary: Throws a sticky, proximity-activated C-4 charge.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 1, 2009)

pretty game is pretty really enjoying it so far. 
So what do you guys think does it look better than Crysis?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it does. Not technically obviously, but I prefer the art of war look. 

I've just started the train level. How far along am I?


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2009)

i think 25 to 35 %


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bollocks. 

Isn't it more like 75%..


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> Isn't it more like 75%..



You have like two more chapters after that, one is about 15 mins long, the other took about 90 mins.

I still have two more rank ups before I get the medic badge.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it just me, or is the Medic weaker and more inaccurate than the regular soldier?

I've died and killed a lot less as a Medic..scores of 36/10 are now like 23/24 for Kills/Deaths


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Train? Lol.

I'm at the stage where I have to defeat that flying Helgest (ASAT).

Its a bitch level.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2009)

Does the game have good bosses? I found the bosses in _Resistance 2_ to be very simplistic and easy and they just didn't need any strategy. How are they here. I don't need to know what the bosses are, just if they are at least interesting.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess you could call the level i'm on a boss level.

In hindsight the mini-boss I'm on is very easy to complete, but I keep dieing.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> Train? Lol.
> 
> I'm at the stage where I have to defeat that flying Helgest (ASAT).
> 
> Its a bitch level.


ACAT I think it is. I got the trophy for beating it under 1 minute 30.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> ACAT I think it is. I got the trophy for beating it under 1 minute 30.


That's the one, I'll probably get that trophy on the easiest level lol.

It's fairly simple how you beat it, yet I keep dying. Mainly because when he sends rockets there's so much dust. I don't know where I am or where this thing is either and get killed.

PS:





> Is it just me, or is the Medic weaker and more inaccurate than the regular soldier?
> 
> I've died and killed a lot less as a Medic..scores of 36/10 are now like 23/24 for Kills/Deaths


Nope im good with medic. The reason I don't use it as much is because only the regular soldier can use the SMG and thats my preferred weapon.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone else thought that...

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight with Radec sucked.

Especially when he said he would finish Sev and Rico by himself...only to send a shitload soldiers...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 1, 2009)

Can't stand the crosshair sensitivity in this game, even at max. adjustments. I'll often find myself running at people and trying to pistol-whip them, rather than shoot.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm finding it very tricky to shoot enemies at close-range with any sort of sharpness. Can imagine it being very annoying in multiplayer.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

When people are close my natural reaction is to gun buck them.

I don't mind the sensitivity.


----------



## Taki (Mar 1, 2009)

Dirty Harry said:


> Can't stand the crosshair sensitivity in this game, even at max. adjustments. I'll often find myself running at people and trying to pistol-whip them, rather than shoot.



Its meant so that the players feel the "weight" of the gun there holding.

What control scheme do you guys use? I use Alternate 2.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 1, 2009)

Taki said:


> Its meant so that the players feel the "weight" of the gun there holding.
> 
> What control scheme do you guys use? I use Alternate 2.



So only having two aim speeds is realistic?

It's like designing a BMW where the pedal has a 3 inch deadzone and you only have a choice between the car creeping at a walking pace and you flooring it.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

There's more than two aim speeds?

I think its fine, you just need to adjust.

PS:  I'm pretty sure some of the Helgest have an Irish accent.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> There's more than two aim speeds?
> 
> I think its fine, you just need to adjust.
> 
> PS:  I'm pretty sure some of the Helgest have an Irish accent.



I've noticed that "It's fine, you need to adjust" is often fanboy for "We're not willing to admit there's a problem so we're going to place the onus on you rather than the people who made the game."

I never said it was unplayable thus being able to adapt to it is a given. Doesn't make it ideal or preferable.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

The aiming isn't 'realistic' it's just a design choice.. can't imagine why they'd make it sluggish but they definitely intended to do it. 

I haven't heard anything Irish, but why are they all mockneys?  

Must be an inside joke.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh no... don't tell me this control delay business has reached this place too. Its like its chasing me down wherever I go.


----------



## Akira (Mar 1, 2009)

I generally like the aiming in this game but the shotgun's blast radius fucking sucks, especially during hectic multiplayer matches.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 1, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Oh no... don't tell me this control delay business has reached this place too. Its like its chasing me down wherever I go.



Oh no! A legitimate complaint has broken up a circlejerk!


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Oh no! A legitimate complaint has broken up a circlejerk!




Wow. Was this at all necessary? 

I was just expressing that I'm tired of hearing about it. That is all. Kindly up your dosage.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it even a delay? I know there was a lot of 'deadzone' muppetry when the demo came out, but I think it was measured about par with a lot of other games.. it's the aiming acceleration that's putting people off, as it's not allowing a player to shoot moving targets as easy as it was in all the other games.. input delay isn't noticeable, if it's there.



Akira said:


> I generally like the aiming in this game but the shotgun's blast radius fucking sucks, especially during hectic multiplayer matches.


I'm gonna be fucking shit online, I was struggling with the shotgun in single-player.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Is it even a delay? I know there was a lot of 'deadzone' muppetry when the demo came out, but I think it was measured about par with a lot of other games.. it's the aiming acceleration that's putting people off, as it's not allowing a player to shoot moving targets as easy as it was in all the other games.. input delay isn't noticeable, if it's there.



Well, the delay is there. Plenty of people posted youtube vids of it. But as for it being noticeable... I barely noticed it when I tested it out for myself on maximum X/Y sensitivity.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm.. got a link? It's not the 'flick test' thing is it?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Hmm.. got a link? It's not the 'flick test' thing is it?



Actually, it is. lol. Atleast the vid I saw that attempted to prove that "Killzone 2 is buggy". 

As for links, just put Killzone with the word delay, buy, glitch, etc. You'll get plenty of vids.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

The Helghast with RPG's can suck my fucking dick.

PS: Engineer badge is pretty good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Which one of you has the PSN name DanDaMan91 and LOVES to get into the most high tier fucking fights online?

Whoever you are, you are insane, even though I think I have a higher score than you. I can't handle those kinda matches yet


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats me, and I've no idea.

We'll play a bit later though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> I generally like the aiming in this game but the shotgun's blast radius fucking sucks, especially during hectic multiplayer matches.





erictheking said:


> I'm gonna be fucking shit online, I was struggling with the shotgun in single-player.



It's not that hard, you just have to know when to use it. If an enemy is far away don't go into combat with them or hide behind a corner and let them come to you. I like to camp at doorways with my shotgun. My online shotgun accuracy is 96%.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Hehe..are you joining matches by relevant skill or not?

Because if you are, then there must be a bug that you are getting matches of some of the highest ranks, ranks I don't even fight..

Well, maybe now I do.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> It's not that hard, you just have to know when to use it. If an enemy is far away don't go into combat with them or hide behind a corner and let them come to you. I like to camp at doorways with my shotgun. My online shotgun accuracy is 96%.


When your an engineer you have to use the shotgun, so i'll be using that for a while now.



Goofy Titan said:


> Hehe..are you joining matches by relevant skill or not?
> 
> Because if you are, then there must be a bug that you are getting matches of some of the highest ranks, ranks I don't even fight..
> 
> Well, maybe now I do.


Ummm nah, I just go to any game thats free.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah, so that's why when I joined a game you were in everyone in it was almost at the highest rank possible, outside of you and I.

Scary arena, that was ;__;


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't feel like getting owned by people that spent their time killing bots all day when the game first came out, so I only play in games that have people around my rank. I've also noticed that I haven't played in any games with team killing on, hence why I haven't killed a single team mate yet.

Daniel, you've done the opposite to me playing in high ranking games with team killing on lol.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

The last game I was in I was 3# 

PS: I've killed so many team mates 

1. People walking into my line of fire..... while im bluddy shooting.
2. Grenade kills


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

That kinda shit has made me compelled to get a mic.

I hate the fact I lob a grenade, only for a teammate to get RIGHT in front of me, have it bounce off of them, and kill me.

I've also become a little bit of a suicide bomber 

Works well in Assassination missions. Though some people, even when the matches raise a tier in set-skill level, have NO clue what the fuck they are doing.

I've seen one dumbass sit outside of the green zone, pretty much nulling any chance of us winning that defense match.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried playing against elite bots in skirmish? They're terminators on steroids, I got raped in a 1v1.


----------



## Akira (Mar 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> It's not that hard, you just have to know when to use it. If an enemy is far away don't go into combat with them or hide behind a corner and let them come to you. I like to camp at doorways with my shotgun. My online shotgun accuracy is 96%.



I try camping but literally if I don't hit with that first shot I just get gunned down while I'm pumping the shotgun.

Also I've found it to be borderline useless on some maps like the desert one, I can't remember the name.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> I try camping but literally if I don't hit with that first shot I just get gunned down while I'm pumping the shotgun.
> 
> Also I've found it to be borderline useless on some maps like the desert one, I can't remember the name.



Yeah, it's got a lot of drawbacks, especially on the maps which have a lot of open space(s). I know which map you're talking about. When I unlock the sniper rifle, that's the only gun I'm going to use on that map.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

So can you play against bots?

============

HAHAHAH!!!!! Suicide bomber. I've done a few of those. Just hold the grenade and run to the enemy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, it's got a lot of drawbacks, especially on the maps which have a lot of open space(s). I know which map you're talking about. When I unlock the sniper rifle, that's the only gun I'm going to use on that map.



I think you have to unlock the scope for it, otherwise it only zooms at 2X.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> So can you play against bots?


Only in skirmish, for now.



Goofy Titan said:


> I think you have to unlock the scope for it, otherwise it only zooms at 2X.



That's true, but it still beats any other gun at aiming at long distances.


----------



## Dan (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool, I'm gonna play against a bot.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 1, 2009)

There a soundtrack available for this? The main-menu theme induces manly tears.

Awesome. Thanks, Undercovermc.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 1, 2009)

Dirty Harry said:


> There a soundtrack available for this? The main-menu theme induces manly tears.



My searches have been fruitless, so I don't think it's available yet. What I've sent you should suffice for now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 1, 2009)

Do want as well


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

Does it have an offline vs. Multiplayer


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 2, 2009)

i picked this up saturday and it is fucking awesome


----------



## Laiquelleion (Mar 2, 2009)

*Bug. mesa found one*

In the campaign where you are in the visari Palace fighting against Radec. After I lost to him the first time around (he sneaked up behind me the little bastard =P) he never seems to spawn. I can walk around for ages without him   showing up. I can hear his "teleport" swoosh in the beginning twise but then he is just gone :amazed


----------



## Akira (Mar 2, 2009)

Spoiler tags are cool.


----------



## Id (Mar 2, 2009)

Beat the train level, fucked up that Heavy with lightening. Stuck on the conveyer belt level. Rico is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 2, 2009)

Laiquelleion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In the campaign where you are in the visari Palace fighting against Radec. After I lost to him the first time around (he sneaked up behind me the little bastard =P) he never seems to spawn. I can walk around for ages without him   showing up. I can hear his "teleport" swoosh in the beginning twise but then he is just gone :amazed




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you fight him enough his last stand is on the stairs in front of the door, that where you kill him. He might be there.





Also, campaign is ok, while the online is so chaotic :/


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 2, 2009)

I decided not to buy this because it doesn't look like the E3 trailers.  Those douchebags at sony lied to me and I won't forgive them, even if the game has fantastic and free multiplayer


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I decided not to buy this because it doesn't look like the E3 trailers.  Those douchebags at sony lied to me and I won't forgive them, even if the game has fantastic and free multiplayer



Meh online isn't that good, it's another cod type of boring shit. Guess shooters online just not for me anymore.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Meh online isn't that good, it's another cod type of boring shit. Guess shooters online just not for me anymore.



In what way is it similar to COD? I don't see it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

Just feels the same to me. I don't really get the "Hell yeah" feeling when i kill someone. It's more like "Ok...next...shoot...ok" nothing special. It's just starting to get boring for me. It's not really this games fault, just me finally getting tired of shooters online. Single player still fun to play though haven't gotten a chance to play it to much.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 2, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> In what way is it similar to COD? I don't see it.



Me neither, CoD is way more newb friendly and more arcadey.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Just feels the same to me. I don't really get the "Hell yeah" feeling when i kill someone. It's more like "Ok...next...shoot...ok" nothing special. It's just starting to get boring for me. It's not really this games fault, just me finally getting tired of shooters online. Single player still fun to play though haven't gotten a chance to play it to much.



Oh, right. I only get that hell yeah feeling when I get a headshot intentionally. Otherwise, it's just shoot and move on, but I don't mind that. In COD, the only game mode that I liked was S&D because you got more points per kill and there were no respawns, so you valued staying alive.



Vonocourt said:


> Me neither, CoD is way more newb friendly and more arcadey.



I concur.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2009)

I dunno i think i just got burned out on shooters for now, lol. I try to enjoy the multiplayer of these so called "Great onlines" but never can. True if i had to choose killzone or call of duty it be Killzone, but neither would be my number 1 choice.


----------



## Nedeti (Mar 2, 2009)

i play this game religiously, want to join me? add me PSN id: Carlo247


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 3, 2009)

For those you who aren't up to speed on the controls debate that's splitting the PS3 community right now (exaggeration).

*G4TV: 'Killzone 2' Multiplayer - Great Game Hurt By Controls?*


----------



## Id (Mar 3, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> For those you who aren't up to speed on the controls debate that's splitting the PS3 community right now (exaggeration).
> 
> *G4TV: 'Killzone 2' Multiplayer - Great Game Hurt By Controls?*



Members could always rig, their PS3 controls for mouse and keyboard if its to big of deal.


----------



## Memos (Mar 3, 2009)

I has teh Killzone 2

Was I the only one who got goosebumps from the opening scene? Brian Cox's voice is so brilliant here.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 3, 2009)

I read in reviews it is similar to COD because of the achievement system and levels you gain by playing it often (like in cod)


----------



## Memos (Mar 3, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I read in reviews it is similar to COD because of the achievement system and levels you gain by playing it often (like in cod)



Pretty much every game these days includes some type of "perk" system in their online. _KZ2_ handles them quite well though. The class system is quite ingenious.

This game is amazing


----------



## Dan (Mar 3, 2009)

So after playing Killzone 2 for about 5 days now I can say its a solid game.

My little brother is playing COD4 with his friend, I can say now COD4 can't touch Killzone 2. On any level.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 3, 2009)

What's with my rank being silhouetted upon a silver dog-tag? Anyone got information on that and the purple ones?


----------



## Dan (Mar 3, 2009)

While in Warzone, go to my statistics.

Tells you everything.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 3, 2009)

^Apparently, it isn't listed, like the ribbons and such.

Anyways, found it: honor ranks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 3, 2009)

What the hell did you do to get honors?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 3, 2009)

People in the top 1, 3 and 6% last week got them. So to get honours, you have to play a lot for one week.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I has teh Killzone 2
> 
> Was I the only one who got goosebumps from the opening scene? Brian Cox's voice is so brilliant here.


It represents the only piece of truly good voice acting in the entire game, unfortunately.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 3, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> It represents the only piece of truly good voice acting in the entire game, unfortunately.



ohh i just learned something


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> It represents the only piece of truly good voice acting in the entire game, unfortunately.


*
Fuck! What the fuck are you talking about? Who do you fucking think you are.
*
I loathed Rico.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 3, 2009)

What do honor ranks give you? Just a fancy color?


----------



## Memos (Mar 3, 2009)

Rico swears way too much. So does everyone else though


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2009)

Its like with Rico they were trying to make another Cole (from Gears 2). Only you can't do that. Only the Cole Train can be the Cole Train.

Honestly, all the swearing and immature one-liners in Gears 2 was bad enough but AT LEAST the voice actors of Delta squad said things with passion. KZ2's Alpha squad (very original team names for both games, BTW) delivered their lines like their spirits were being drained by fail leeches.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What do honor ranks give you? Just a fancy color?



There are valour trophies linked to the honour ranks. If you get the top honour rank you unlock all of the valour trophies. If you're in the second honour rank, you get all of the valour trophies except the top one and so on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah, so in other words, it is useless.

Trophies are stupid.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just beat story mode.  I'm pretty much satisfied with the end, mainly because I wasn't sure what to expect.

I was a little disheartened when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Templar got shot, but then I remembered that he was my least favorite from the first game.




I wish they gave Hakha a little mention though.

I'm just glad they opened it up for a sequel.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 3, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I just beat story mode.  I'm pretty much satisfied with the end, mainly because I wasn't sure what to expect.
> 
> I was a little disheartened when
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bah, the only thing that even made blink was when Garza died...I should've known he was going to since you spent so much of the game with him...but he had a beard.

Why couldn't Natko and his ugly character model get shot.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm just glad they left the story open for more.  I just hope they don't take a billion years to make it though.  I don't think they have to redefine FPS's again... they should just make the damn thing.

I have a few minor gripes involving the crappy fire and lightning effects, the overpowered knife and melee attacks, and other matters but I've been waiting for this game for almost five years.  I see no huge reason to complain.


----------



## Pein (Mar 4, 2009)

if anyone wants they can add me on psn my name is nyccapo91, I'll be getting in to the multi today.

Also I finished the campaign and clocked in around 7 1/2 hours


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 4, 2009)

Ordered my copy last night. Can't wait to get my hands on it and jump in with fellow NFers.

My PSN is *TomcatTheLion* by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2009)

I've still not finished the Campaign.. got up to the level where you try and take back Visari's Palace and I kept getting merked so I stopped for now. Intense though, it's been epic so far and I think I'm nearly done.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, what the fuck?

How do you skill up the boost skill? The assault rank has boost and I've used it more than 10 times per game [I've even hid and used it 10 times in another, assuming it's 10 boosts while staying alive], and I've gotten no ribbon for it.

Bullshit.

Also, skilling up the Air Support skill is fucking tedious, and is based on luck. Those things can't kill for shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 5, 2009)

There's a problem with the boost ribbon. GG are going to fix in the upcoming patch.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, so in the details for the first patch it's stated that the controls were tweaked and modified. Many of the previous controls complainers are praising GG for reducing the dead zone, while others are saying the controls are exactly the same and that it's the placebo effect playing tricks on people. I think the controls have changed and there is now a lot less weight / input lag. My brother said it feels the same as it did before the patch. 

*Have you noticed the difference in the controls since the patch?*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2009)

Hm? The first patch from last week, or did they put a new one out?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 6, 2009)

There was a new patch today; 1.20. It's fixed the boost issue you were talking about as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah, so now it has to be used to be unlocked?

Have they somehow made Air Support no longer suck ass?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's everything the 1.20  patch fixes. 

    * Stability issue regarding randomly named games resolved.
    * Stability fix when rapidly tapping (X) can cause crash on spawn-select.
    * Stability issue regarding Saboteur’s disguise ability resolved.
    * Stability fix on ‘Creating game’ with a blank name.
    * Stability fix for repeatedly entering exiting game.
    * The Ignore list functionality corrected.
    * Unlock of “Frontrunner” Medal now functioning correctly.
    * Fix for incorrect award of win to clan not showing for game resolved.
    * Battle Replay for Corinth Crossing not appearing correctly on World of warcraft Power Leveling.
    * Issue with not being able to defuse the Search and Destroy objective resolved.
    * HUD issue correction during Assassination mode when playing as a Medic.
    * Controller input tweaks and modifications.
    * Fix for auto-lock on of shotgun exploit.
    * Fix for D-Charge issues in Campaign mode.


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2009)

I just finished the SP and I have to say that it is an amazing game. Best shooter i've ever played.


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't even finished the SP yet.


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2009)

Venom said:


> I haven't even finished the SP yet.



Have you been playing MP?


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2009)

Both, but I didn't use my PS3 for like 5 days.

Had loads of work to do.


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2009)

Venom said:


> Both, but I didn't use my PS3 for like 5 days.
> 
> Had loads of work to do.



I see. The SP is quite short anyway. It never feels like that though. It is constantly packed with action.

I should be starting the MP tomorrow. I tried it once yesterday and it was nice but I didn't get into a proper match.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 7, 2009)

Alright, I've all SP trophies except Heroic Survivor. Once that's out of the way I can be devoted to multiplayer.

I know the fight before Radec is going to make me cry


----------



## Id (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn....A.I. in vet is no fucking joke. Still beat the game, but damn...


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Can anyone link me to that site which has the story for _Killzone_ and _Killzone: Liberation_ please?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2009)

Id said:


> Damn....A.I. in vet is no fucking joke. Still beat the game, but damn...



Tell me about it. I decided to jump straight into vet and therefore I have yet to beat this game once.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still on the part where you storm Visari's palace and Radec's men ambush you. Soon, you awful rocket dudes... soon. 






Kusuriuri said:


> Best shooter i've ever played.



Really? Which shooters have you played before this one? 

(Also, Wiki has the plots for both Killzone and Liberation)


----------



## Dan (Mar 8, 2009)

Your partner AI is so fucking dumb.

Why is Rico such an idiot?

FFS!


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Really? Which shooters have you played before this one?
> 
> (Also, Wiki has the plots for both Killzone and Liberation)


Actually, thinking about it, this is the second best FPS i've played. Half-Life 2 is still the best.

I know Wiki has them but I heard that site is very good.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Actually, thinking about it, this is the second best FPS i've played. Half-Life 2 is still the best.



Hm. I would put BioShock, Metroid Prime, and CoD4 (just slightly. not completely decided yet) over this game. I haven't played Half-Life 2 yet (I know. I know.) but I imagine I'll find it better then KZ2 just by what I've heard about it. 

Also, BioShock 2 and Modern Warfare 2 will probably take away this game's "FPS of 09" thunder. Kinda a shame.


----------



## Dan (Mar 8, 2009)

Half-Life 1 was the shit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Can anyone link me to that site which has the story for _Killzone_ and _Killzone: Liberation_ please?


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

That is what I was thinking of. Thank you very much.


----------



## Dan (Mar 8, 2009)

Just beat the single player.

Was hoping for more with the Radec battle, I wanted it to be epic. It was good, but not  good.

About to play through again on Elite


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm getting my fucking arse kicked by Radec's soldiers. [noparse][/noparse] 

Do you not kill Visari in the game?


----------



## Dan (Mar 8, 2009)

Nilesh, you don't know the half.

I was stuck on that bit for the whole weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 8, 2009)

Phew, I thought I was becoming shit.  Don't know if I'll have the patience to complete this on Elite.. did you see that trophy by the way, complete the game without dying or some madness?!?!


----------



## Memos (Mar 8, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Phew, I thought I was becoming shit.  Don't know if I'll have the patience to complete this on Elite.. did you see that trophy by the way, *complete the game without dying *or some madness?!?!



That is madness. Even on easy you have to concentrate quite a bit to not die.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2009)

erictheking said:


> did you see that trophy by the way, complete the game without dying or some madness?!?!



It's easy to do. Just put it on recruit. The best part is you don't have to do it all in one playthrough. You can go to the mission select screen and skip the areas you have already completed.


----------



## Dan (Mar 8, 2009)

Its complete every misson on any level.

Should be pretty easy, you just gotta concentrate and stay in cover.

Tomorrow I'm gonna start my complete every level without dieing, while picking up all intel and shooting all helgest symbol things.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2009)

So I just beat the game on vet! Hurrah! 

Now, about the ending...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't see what was so terrible about it. The reviewers exaggerated. It wasn't bad... just pointless and sort of weak. It's like, what were we supposed to get from that? That Rico is an idiot and that they're all going to die?




In short, the designs in the credits were MUCH better then KZ2's ending... in fact, it was better then this game's entire plot. Anyways, I excepted as much. Not disappointed at all. PS3 now has yet another flagship franchise. Excellent game.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuck, I'd no idea honor ranks weren't permanent.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh man, I finally got my copy and put in a few hours playing the campaign. So friggin awesome. Can't wait to hop online some time during the week.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2009)

Just two more areas and Elite's done. 

But Visari's Palace might as well be a whole game


----------



## Dan (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rioc was pissing me off. If you haven't finished the game yet your just slow.

First he stormed in when Radec was talking and got one of your friends shot (forgot his name)

And then he kills Visari, and it wasn't even like Visari was going to kill anyone... He just killed him out of anger. That guy needs a time out.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2009)

Why is Rico your commanding officer again?


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2009)

Id said:


> Why is Rico your commanding officer again?



Affirmative action?


----------



## Barry. (Mar 9, 2009)

Id said:


> Why is Rico your commanding officer again?



Because he _seemed_ like the right choice at the beginning of the game


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 9, 2009)

Rico's a knob-end. 

Just finished the game, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



would've liked some boss fight with Visari to be honest, it's not like something sober/realistic is really fitting and necessary for a game like this. Radec's a shit bullet-sponge of a boss.




Overall the best single-player mode of a 'made for MP' FPS I've played, by a distance this gen at least. I think it's surpassed Call of Duty/UO/2 which were the best I'd played before this.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 9, 2009)

Venom said:


> If you haven't finished the game yet your just slow.



Either that or they didn't buy the game yet/bought it yesterday/etc. Use spoiler tags next time.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Tell me about it. I decided to jump straight into vet and therefore I have yet to beat this game once.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In vet, they increase enemy A.I., ten fold, and to make things fair and even. Rico gets brain damage. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




It was a real pain in the ass to survive, wave after wave of enemies in the Visari palace. And Radec sure as hell knows how to provide cover fire.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 9, 2009)

Id said:


> In vet, they increase enemy A.I., ten fold, and to make things fair and even. Rico gets brain damage.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Elite is even harder, It took me a couple days to beat the palace by itself :/


----------



## Id (Mar 10, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Elite is even harder, It took me a couple days to beat the palace by itself :/



Yeah but did Rico A.I. get any dumber?

And I cant play that game, in a setting higher then vet.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 10, 2009)

The only reason I bother to rez Rico in the palace is because often the flanking enemies will aim for him first, giving me time to rush up and knife em.

Would it be too much to ask for Nitko to watch my other flank for that part? Hell I let him handle most of the kills in the cruiser section.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> The only reason I bother to rez Rico in the palace is because often the flanking enemies will aim for him first, giving me time to rush up and knife em.



Agreed. Rico is a mere distraction at that point. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only don't revive him when you actually fight Radec. Its the quickest way to get you and him merced.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Rico is useless in Visari's Palace, i remember getting merked like crazy because he was letting enemies pass through him  

Garza was the best AI buddy but Rico took care of that also  

That fucking retard


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 10, 2009)

GG should just bring back Hakha as either the playable character or as your commanding officer. Or just any Helghast who opposes Visari's regime.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 10, 2009)

I only finished the SP campaign once on Veteran, whenever KZ2 comes on my screen it's always been MP now 

Should I go back and play Elite? _If_ I ever get bored of mp, sometime?

It's a shame some of the weapons on SP isn't on MP. The flamethrower and that electric gun comes to mind. xD


----------



## Dan (Mar 10, 2009)

DLC with guns and maps would be a certain hit on the PSN store.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 10, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> The flamethrower and that electric gun comes to mind. xD



Maybe if it was either everyone with lightning gun or one guy with lightning gun vs everyone else. that thing arcs to people and hits multiple targets


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't even aiming with the electric gun lol just holding R1 down and it did the business.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing better than getting 5 Helghast in one shot


----------



## Dan (Mar 10, 2009)

That electric gun reminds me of the tazer they had in GTA 1 & 2.

Everything within a 2 metre radius would get electrocuted. Including cars and Elvis impersonators.

Lol, GTA 1 & 2 were so awesome.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

That electric gun was so haxxed. It broke that level in two with a sickening crunch. Next time I play that level I won't be touching it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That electric gun was so haxxed. It broke that level in two with a sickening crunch. Next time I play that level I won't be touching it.



[YOUTUBE]TH6Acpzurb0[/YOUTUBE]

Just unlocked the engineer badge, seems like getting the turret badge or whatever it's called is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2009)

The electric gun  if only you can carry it over to the next level. The amount of armies i would solo


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay, seeing as it also had unlimited ammo, maybe not the electric gun for online. xD

But the flamethrower should be fairly reasonable, right? 



Vonocourt said:


> Just unlocked the engineer badge, seems like getting the turret badge or whatever it's called is a pain in the ass.


I wouldn't bother playing as an Engineer right now, everyone seems to be playing as one and I really doubt you'd be able to decently plant your turrets where it can kill a nice amount of people without being beaten by someone else. =/ I would stick as being a medic if given a choice between them, infinite life > turret  (or if you really insist playing Engineer now and you've been beaten in planting them, destroy your fellow Engineers' turret and plant yours, if that works )

I finally reached General and unlocked the Scout yesterday, and unlocked the Spot and Mark and the 5X zoom a short couple of hours later on. ^___^

I'm finding it really weird to go from playing FPS on PC to console, but if I find sniping on the console as comfortable as I find it on PC, I think I'll stick to being a Scout and won't use any of the other classes anymore. xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> [YOUTUBE]TH6Acpzurb0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just unlocked the engineer badge, seems like getting the turret badge or whatever it's called is a pain in the ass.



Anything with automated bots is a nightmare to skill up.

Just wait till you see how fucking terrible the Air Support bots are.

They want you kill things with a bot even said in the game that is described as a recon device.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 11, 2009)

I hate sniping in general, no fun. (and I'm shit at it)


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Sniping in this game is a lot harder than any other FPS i've played.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Try and shoot people when they are stationary, or running towards your direction.

Quite easy to plop em then


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Try and shoot people when they are stationary, or running towards your direction.
> 
> Quite easy to plop em then



I can pick them off easily enough but the aiming isn't all that smooth. The SixAxis isn't much fun either.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

I concur, it is a chore to be tense and relaxed when you WANT TO BLOW SOMEBODIES HEAD OFF ARGH


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I concur, it is a chore to be tense and relaxed when you WANT TO BLOW SOMEBODIES HEAD OFF ARGH



I R WANT ME THAT TROPHY!!!

Getting trophies are quite fun for _KZ2_. I just got the _Blade Runner_ and _Safety First_ trophies last time I played.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeha..I don't give a shit about trophies.

I think the last one I got was for using the Boost skill on the Assault class, but I generally used think that class sucks huge amount of ass.

..Until you replace those terrible explosive guns with a machine gun from the ground 

All I have to bring up are the Turret skill, the Repair one (Which you need to complete Turret for), the Air Support one, the C4 one, and the Spot and Mark one.

The last one is so damned easy to do, yet the rest take effort. Or in the case of the C4 one...ignorant people out for blood.


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeha..I don't give a shit about trophies.
> 
> I think the last one I got was for using the Boost skill on the Assault class, but I generally used think that class sucks huge amount of ass.
> 
> ...



I haven't played the MP yet so all that just flew over my head


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hehe, you will see 

In due time sir, in due time you will see why Killzone 2 is a good game


----------



## Memos (Mar 11, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hehe, you will see
> 
> In due time sir, in due time you will see why Killzone 2 is a good game



I played the SP and think it's already a great game

I'll be online this Friday so I should start getting into it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Sniping in this game is a lot harder than any other FPS i've played.



The shittest sniper ever  

Its really that bad 

In R2 im a sniper person and i always end up with 40+ kills each time


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 11, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> I would stick as being a medic if given a choice between them, infinite life > turret  (or if you really insist playing Engineer now and you've been beaten in planting them, destroy your fellow Engineers' turret and plant yours, if that works )



I just tried the Engineer out, I'm probably going to stick with being a medic for a while.


----------



## Dan (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuck medics, its all about combining badges.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I haven't played the MP yet so all that just flew over my head


WAI NOT 

But yeah, you should get online as soon as. The main content for this game is online. =P



Vonocourt said:


> I just tried the Engineer out, I'm probably going to stick with being a medic for a while.


Good choice. ^___^

Keep being a medic even when you unlock Tactician, even that one is a useless class. xD

Then comes Assault and Scout, you can choose between those 3. Although I also think Assault is useless too, specially the weapons, the only good thing about it is the Boost ability (obviously for certain gametypes) 



Venom said:


> Fuck medics, its all about combining badges.


AW YEA :3

I imagine Scout + Boost would be quite funny, just run away if you get cornered  So far I can only use the Combine ability for the medic, though. What do you use?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

L O V E L E S S said:


> Keep being a medic even when you unlock Tactician, even that one is a useless class. xD



..How much have you played online?

The Tactician is the most important class in the game if you really care about doing objectives with success.

Assault is shit until you realize the class is worthwhile in closed areas, even if kills require 2 grenades to hit the person.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..How much have you played online?
> 
> The Tactician is the most important class in the game if you really care about doing objectives with success.
> 
> Assault is shit until you realize the class is worthwhile in closed areas, even if kills require 2 grenades to hit the person.


I'm only clocked at 24 hours.

If you want to be a team player, yes. But having a decent squad leader can be as effective. I was talking about the 2nd skill anyway, specially for the badge-thingies, it sounds like a task and a half, if you ask me.

I'm not sure about assault. I would love it if it had access to more guns (hell, even just the main ISA and Helghast guns would be sufficient). The only Assault players I've played against so far are suicidal, skill-free idiots who have to actually run towards where the enemy is, firing their rocket at point blank, having to die just to get kills and then respawning.

I'm being totally honest here, I don't think I've seen a case where there was someone just killed by a rocket and it didn't say that the player who fired it hasn't committed suicide. >___>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

The good Assault players drop the explosive weapons when they are out of ammo with a gun from one of their victims 

Tactician/Medic: GAME OVER, WINNER IS THIS

I end up being a sacrifice to my own killings if I am backed into a corner, on the verge of death.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The good Assault players drop the explosive weapons when they are out of ammo with a gun from one of their victims


I'm sure it'll be quite amusing for me to see that, if I ever do xD



Goofy Titan said:


> Tactician/Medic: GAME OVER, WINNER IS THIS


I still don't think Tacticians are that good. 

Of course, this isn't including Combine. If you don't get rid of that Air Support and replace it with something else, I say they're still "useless". Otherwise they might actually be pretty good :3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Indeed. Every class has a positive and a negative.

Default:
+ All weapons
- No skills

Medic:
+ Med pack
- A revive option that people use at the silliest times

Engineer:
+ Turrets can be fun to use on stupid people
- Turrents are stupid to use on people with brains

Tactician:
+ Spawn grenades are awesome
- Air Support is shit

Assault:
+ Can take a beating
- Boost skill seems worthless on that class

Saboteur:
+ C4's are awesome
- The guns this class can use are fucking awful

Scout:
+ STEALTH CAMOUFLAGE?!
- Lots and lots and lots and lots of camping

:3

Maybe you and I should play online, if this game isn't region locked ala MGO.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Saboteur:
> - The guns this class can use are fucking awful
> 
> Scout:
> ...


That 2-hit kill rifle for the Saboteur isn't that bad 

It's dumb and broken as hell, you shoot and miss, but the camo is still up 

I'm finding this shift from mouse aiming/shooting to pad a tad bizarre, but feel free to add me and kill me as much times as ya want. ^___^

*PSN id*; shinigamiblues

I'm actually playing now, finally trying out Scout properly since I've gotten Spot and Mark a couple of days ago and I haven't had a chance to play since. xD

I wanna play Scout, on PC I always play as the team sniper and touch no other gun, so I thought why not here too


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, I may play in an hour or so, so if you are still on, maybe I can help you out in matches, or vice verso.

Being opponents would be saaad business 

Yaknow what, I'll play now ;3


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Ah shoot, I have to wash my hair right now (totally forgot I was dying it xD)

Here's to hoping it comes out somewhat red (it's Comic Relief tomorrow, so I thought why not =P)

Yeah, some help would be really nice ^___^


But yes, I should be on for a good couple of hours, so maybe we can actually play sometime later. I assume it's only around afternoon where you are, so I'm sure I'll be able to catch you.

Do you have any other means for communicating, though? Apart from here and..... God forbid, PSN messaging xD Both seem like, they would be too slow for talking.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a mic, and well..AIM if you want to speak to me there 

If I'm online at all, I'm always on AIM, and the mic works for ingame.

I also noticed that while you snipe..you tend to move in as if the class is offensive, and that led to a number of your demises. I tend to "listen" to the conflicts going on, and trying to find a good vantage point to oversee the action. From there, it's often easy pickings. I got at least 34 kills in one game from stupids who were too busy with people closer to them than where I was, in that desert stage.

I'm always fine for Thursday afternoons and pretty much anytime I'm awake on Friday and Saturday, as I'm off on those days with no work to do.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I have a mic, and well..AIM if you want to speak to me there
> 
> If I'm online at all, I'm always on AIM, and the mic works for ingame.
> 
> ...


I... don't have a mic, or AIM. >___<

Lol, you killed me twice already and we've only played once. XD And yeah, it's a habit I have to get out of. That's how I play on PC, but with the complete opposite results.  I went 39-1 at one point, but I usually end up with a 3:1 k/d ratio. Ah, the joys of aiming freely with a mouse. XD I gotta realize I can't play the same on console =/

That was a fairly small map though, you gotta admit. =S

Nice score tho, last I checked you were 30-9


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

I smirked when I saw you bolt at me the second time, I could only imagine you going "grrr" while trying to take me out with the bunting of the pistol 

Well, what do you have then? I've noticed the lack of a mic ingame..MSN then?

Please, anything but Skype, as that's a laghog for me ;___;


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 12, 2009)

One of the things that bothers me about MP is the lack of a queue for full games; playing with friends can be such a chore, sometimes. Or, is that 'World is full..' window supposed to be a queue in? Too afraid I'd lose my spot, to check..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

When it's full, I think it's pretty much a sign of "LOL TRY AGAIN LATER"

I also noticed you followed me the other day, yet we didn't cross paths. Let us hope this weekend we can dine into the charm and love from the MGO days, before it went to shit.

<song>


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I smirked when I saw you bolt at me the second time, I could only imagine you going "grrr" while trying to take me out with the bunting of the pistol
> 
> Well, what do you have then? I've noticed the lack of a mic ingame..MSN then?
> 
> Please, anything but Skype, as that's a laghog for me ;___;


lol 

I was following you before you went upstairs, I thought I'd give it a bit of rest after missing a quickscope before following again xD

But when I went up there you were facing the stairs, I panicked and went for what would have been an awesome no-scope had it killed you, but it missed, so I thought "FACK IT, MELEE " ..... then gloriously died. ;.; Judging from the gun you were using, you were playing as a Saboteur the second time you killed me xD

Well, this PC never turns off, so this is the best way to talk for me. I only have MSN and xfire, but I hardly use MSN so... xfire? Do you use it? =O

Gah I really gotta wash the hair, the dye is dripping to my clothes >.<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

xfire...I have it...but the site often REALLY fucks up my computer with their streaming player. MSN would be a far better bet, as I actually use that, and it'd be something I wouldn't forget to sign on with 

I was playing as a Saboteur the whole game. I often pick classes to farm up their skills, and when I do, I just chuck around with any class I choose. I was mainly playing to rank up the C4 skill, but only got two kills with it. So..you will probably see me either using Engineer, Tactician, or Saboteur, as those are the trilogy of classes which the skills have not been fully completed on.

I have 7/8 of the Turret, 1/8 of the Air Support [Seriously, this skill is fucking awful], and 4/8 of C4.

Oh, and 0/8 for Repair, but that should be obvious why that is


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 12, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> When it's full, I think it's pretty much a sign of "LOL TRY AGAIN LATER"
> 
> I also noticed you followed me the other day, yet we didn't cross paths. Let us hope this weekend we can dine into the charm and love from the MGO days, before it went to shit.
> 
> <song>


Seriously, I need a turbo-pad to automate pressing X and O.

And yeah, I was just about ready to burst into <SONG>, once, but got in a bit too late. Maybe this weekend; vacation should give me enough time to catch up from saboteur.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, catching up isn't that hard if you are on the victor side of a conflict.

I think I unlocked everything past Engineer in the span of 3 hours online, outside of skills.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 12, 2009)

Is there any reason at all to play Skirmish mode if you have an online connection? Are there things to unlock via Skirmish?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 12, 2009)

Skirmish is the only way to currently play against bots. It's also a way to practise as it's unranked.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was playing some Skirmish the other day, a shame you can't choose specific missions (having deathmatch in mind) or customise the number of enemies/teammates as it'd be fun to practice with a handicap. 'Elite' difficulty bots are just ridiculous though, this guy once had me in his sights long enough for me to _begin_ moving my aim and I was killed with one shot.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont understand online, you cant exactly play tactically as there are too many people to keep track of and the fact that some players have better stuff than you, not to mention the awkward aiming system.

sorry just opinion, I like it but I think they should tone it down a bit.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 12, 2009)

Akuma said:


> I dont understand online, you cant exactly play tactically as there are too many people to keep track of and the fact that some players have better stuff than you, not to mention the awkward aiming system.



It takes getting used to... but once you do, it is VERY possible to play tactical. The map designs are quite ingenious, as almost every object in the game can be used as cover. I find new places to camp and kill every time I play.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 12, 2009)

Is there a knives only option for multiplayer? If not, there should be


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2009)

Well...go get a futon...I'm not really a PC gamer, hence why I don't use xfire 

We shall figure something out in time, I s'pose. ;3


----------



## Even (Apr 2, 2009)

I just thought this was too awesome to let pass by unmarked


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got this game today so if anybody wants to help a newb or get down on multiplayer (although im playing the story mode right now) my PSN is THUNDER_EMPEROR


----------



## Athrum (Apr 7, 2009)

Damn i can't get the Safari trophy. Im at 13/14 of unit types meleed but i think i killed them all. Can you log a mission melee them and just quit? Or do we have to finish that mission or get to a checkpoint??


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 10, 2009)

for those still playing, two new maps have been announced for DLC. They'll be released later this month. Also on the horizon is a "retro" map pack. 

Link removed


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2009)

New map pack looks interesting.

I think...Tacticians without headsets should be banned.

Here is why, the main point of the Tactician is to help spread the entry points of the team in order to get people where they want to go. Basically squad-leaders for the entire faction. That is why their ability is locked on two for the whole team. So why...WOULD BOTH FUCKING TACTICIANS USE THEIR SMOKE GRENADE IN THE SAME FUCKING PLACE?

I mean yeah I understand, there is a good spot and two Tacticians are trying to help the team and get a grenade down there, but at least have some voice channel between them in order to be more efficient.

The two smoke grenades usually happen during Search and Destroy where both Tacticians will try to throw the grenade in the area of the object. But wouldn't it be better for one to do that (although this usually ends up in a cluster fuck of death) and the other to place it in a flanking position. 

I just hate it especially since I'm usually the third tactician fixing the other two morons mistakes. I have a headset, I'm telling them where I'm putting it. What usually happens is they drop it in a wide open area and newb grunts get picked off by an enemy Scout cuz they are spawning out in the open.

Or they are a newb Tactician trying to get their ribbon so they are just tossing random grenades hoping to get spawns.

I had to stop multiplayer for awhile because this was pissing me off so much. The Tactician is such a great class but people who don't understand the maps or the particular game screw it up.

Eh I'm just pissed from a bad match recently. If you want just ignore my rant.

Oh and yes...I am the guy who just positioned my whole team to camp your base in Pyrrhus Rise and yes your team is too dumb to use the side exit to flank us.


----------



## Akira (Apr 11, 2009)

Killzone 2 DLC is Free

Great news!


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my hopes up for nothing


----------



## superman_1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Even said:


> I just thought this was too awesome to let pass by unmarked



that vid was hilarious and so awesome too....good one...

btw...this game sucked...this was the first game i had ever pre-ordered... i was so disappointed with it...lets see the graphics were ok...single player campaign was ok...thats about the ok stuff.... controls were horrible...and i mean they were bad... having no offline coop and no split screen multiplayer was the worst...dont care about online multiplayer since i dont play online and its not my thing... am more of a single player & offline coop/multiplayer guy... gonna trade this game for something else like uncharted 1 or some other new game... this was a complete waste of $62 Cdn for an over-hyped & overrated game...


----------



## Taki (May 3, 2009)

Anyone still play? I need people to play with


----------



## Id (May 26, 2009)

So I finally got into the online mode, its fucking


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Id said:


> So I finally got into the online mode, its fucking



I tried it too today, and i was so amazed.

In every game i was at least 2nd best


----------



## Id (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I tried it too today, and i was so amazed.
> 
> In every game i was at least 2nd best



Ok, I think I am goin to push for a clan for realz. Sent out invites and all. Its a EU clan, so give me that PSN


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Id said:


> Ok, I think I am goin to push for a clan for realz. Sent out invites and all. Its a EU clan, so give me that PSN



Kyuubi-no-Youko


----------



## Id (May 26, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Kyuubi-no-Youko



Grahf_Weltall has sent you an a friend invite

Be ma friend


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Id said:


> Grahf_Weltall has sent you an a friend invite
> 
> Be ma friend



So what language can i speak with you


----------



## Id (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So what language can i speak with you



English and Spanish.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Id said:


> English and Spanish.



Oh, from your PSN name i was hoping on German


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 27, 2009)

Tomorrow they are releasing Patch 1.27 for this game.

Major changes here are. 

    * Spawn invincibility removed
    * Airbots improved
    * Assaults nerfed to only 50% more health
    * "High precision" controls option
    * Join friend feature improved
    * Faction balancing fixed
* All classes unlocked for Skirmish mode


----------



## Id (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Oh, from your PSN name i was hoping on German



Sorry just a Xenogear fan I suppose.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2009)

XENOGEARS FTW!  ID you just made me want to go and play that game


----------



## Memos (May 27, 2009)

Eberytime someone mentions Xenogears I hate living in Europe more and more


----------



## Id (May 27, 2009)

Playing killzone completely dominating at every game, simply owning Kyuubi. Fuck Yeah


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Id said:


> Playing killzone completely dominating at every game, simply owning Kyuubi. Fuck Yeah



You didnt onw me at all, i kicked your ass, also we were mostly in the same team


----------



## Id (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> You didnt onw me at all, i kicked your ass, also we were mostly in the same team



I owns and you know it



Kusuriuri said:


> Eberytime someone mentions Xenogears I hate living in Europe more and more



Emulators and Romz are your friend. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> XENOGEARS FTW!  ID you just made me want to go and play that game



Xenogears is owns.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Id said:


> I owns and you know it



Not more than I do 

By the way, in the last Game...your team lost 
Too bad you couldnt see that


----------



## Id (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Not more than I do
> 
> By the way, in the last Game...your team lost
> Too bad you couldnt see that



The network, is against my online activities. It knows I owns.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Id said:


> The network, is against my online activities. It knows I owns.



Also you should speak more clearly 

And stop shooting me in the ass


----------



## Id (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Also you should speak more clearly
> 
> And stop shooting me in the ass



The best part was shooting you in the arse.


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

Id said:


> The best part was shooting you in the arse.


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2009)

Guys is it just me or is the tactician class totally unbalanced?

I was playing Bodycount on Pyrrhus Rise and my team ended up getting totally boxed in around the spawn point by the other team who had spawn points around there, they must've set up 10 turrets around the base and had 6 guys running rampant with grenade launchers, we got totally raped lol.


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

Why dont you play warzone like anyone else


----------



## Akira (May 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Why dont you play warzone like anyone else



That was warzone, just we had bodycount on it.


The map pack doesn't seem to be very popular either, I found one game on Vekta Cruiser and there were 6 people in it


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> Guys is it just me or is the tactician class totally unbalanced?
> 
> I was playing Bodycount on Pyrrhus Rise and my team ended up getting totally boxed in around the spawn point by the other team who had spawn points around there, they must've set up 10 turrets around the base and had 6 guys running rampant with grenade launchers, we got totally raped lol.



Well now spawn invincibility for the spawn grenade is gone so you can kill them the moment they spawn while base spawns still have spawn invincibility. 

BTW Id, I'm considering accepting your clan proposal but keep in mind I lack a mic


----------



## Id (May 28, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


>



Did you like the porn interlude?

I modified my DNS, hopefully I wont get kicked off the network as often. Hopefully.



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Well now spawn invincibility for the spawn grenade is gone so you can kill them the moment they spawn while base spawns still have spawn invincibility.
> 
> BTW Id, I'm considering accepting your clan proposal but keep in mind I lack a mic



Dont worry about the mic bro.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 28, 2009)

Id said:


> Dont worry about the mic bro.



Someone using a mic on the PSN, there be a rare sight.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 28, 2009)

It's all too common in KZ2 if you ask me 

Though I'd say it's necessary for at least the group's tactician to have a mic so he can inform the team of a spawn point. Also for a good scout to inform the team the enemy's been Spot and Marked and to watch their radars.


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> The map pack doesn't seem to be very popular either, I found one game on Vekta Cruiser and there were 6 people in it



People seem happy with the current maps.

I guess it takes time, and a lower price for the new maps to get popular.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 28, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It's all too common in KZ2 if you ask me



I'm not counting static noise.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 28, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> It's all too common in KZ2 if you ask me
> 
> Though I'd say it's necessary for at least the group's tactician to have a mic so he can inform the team of a spawn point. Also for a good scout to inform the team the enemy's been Spot and Marked and to watch their radars.



Lol tactics in KZ2 :ho

A game that DOES need mics is Metal Gear Online.


----------



## Hentai (May 28, 2009)

All you need to say in KZ2 is "KILL THEM BASTARDS"


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

So i have reached "General" some time ago. but whats the ranks above it?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, new map pack came out yesterday. I have to say, it is a huge improvement over the previous pack.

GG wasn't kidding when they said Beachhead was their best looking work to date. The rain and win effects on this level are simply insane. It really adds to the "warzone" feel of the level. The map's medium size at best so 32 player games can be quite chaotic. I'd recommend 16 players for a more strategic game. 

Now Southern Hills is the real keeper here. It's another big one, and the big maps like PR, SM, and HI have been my favorites. This one is no exception. It's a big, pretty symmetrical map. There is so much to do on this map though. The place is a sniper's haven, with plenty of areas for them to hide behind and look out quickly to spot and mark. It can comfortably fit 32 players. 

Now, the thing to remember about this map is the big environmental hazard. About every 10 minutes one of the Vekta cruisers will fire at the ground, creating an explosion that kills everyone in the map who didn't get into cover. This basically means finding a place indoors until the shockwave passes. But I would hardly call it a bother. There's plenty of time between blasts, you get fair warning, and it really does help to stop the chaotic clusterfucks common in S&D. Also makes for some good laughs when the unaware are killed and you here a veteran of the map yell "Run!!!" in his mic. Overall, my new favorite map in Killzone 2. 

I can understand why someone would not like the Steel and Titanium maps but trust me when I say these two new ones are a huge improvement. If you're only going to buy one of the map packs, make it Flash and Thunder.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

Another map pack? 

Hardly anyone plays Steel and Titan, so why the hurry...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 12, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Another map pack?
> 
> Hardly anyone plays Steel and Titan, so why the hurry...



Yes, but this map pack is actually very good so everyone should be encouraged to buy it so people actually play them more.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 12, 2009)

I already bought and played it.
I find it pretty awesome.
The Steel and Titan is awesome too.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 22, 2009)

I bought this game at launch and finally realised how fucking boss online is. Hit me up if you guys I officially love this game!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Of course it is awesome, i just fucking hate those guys that spend their whole live on that Game and make 10x more kills than anyone else.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't played KZ2 i months 

Must buy it tomorrow.Where i live now the fucking video shop is shit it has no PS3 games


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I haven't played KZ2 i months
> 
> Must buy it tomorrow.Where i live now the fucking video shop is shit it has no PS3 games



I dont get this 

You havnt played it in months, and you need to buy it?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2009)

I hired it for a few days.Never got around to buying it.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Buy it then


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2009)

I need a new controller.

I got angry and kinda threw against my bedroom wall


----------



## Wicked (Jun 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Of course it is awesome, i just fucking hate those guys that spend their whole live on that Game and make 10x more kills than anyone else.



Don't get mad SCRUB! LOL just playing but yeah this game online is the shiz. One thing they need to avoid in the sequel is stop focusing on the graphics too much. They left out so many features that could of been in the game in the beginning. Now they are playing catch up with the other fps releasing later in the year. I wouldn't be surprised if major DLC comes out around fall time.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 23, 2009)

Tears said:


> Don't get mad SCRUB! LOL just playing but yeah this game online is the shiz. One thing they need to avoid in the sequel is stop focusing on the graphics too much. They left out so many features that could of been in the game in the beginning. Now they are playing catch up with the other fps releasing later in the year. I wouldn't be surprised if major DLC comes out around fall time.



Dont call me scrub  
I am General myself, i just see these people from time to time that spend the whole day online.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got my Lieutenant rank! I just had a 69 kill match, the guy in second place had 43 haha.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

I had over 100 several times. But seriously, sometimes there are players that have like twice as much as the 2nd.
I call them Freaks :ho


----------



## Wicked (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Dont call me scrub
> I am General myself, i just see these people from time to time that spend the whole day online.



Don't get mad just get better! I would just stick to a few weapons and don't change a class if you got a good squad going (but it's really rare). Random games usually everybody has the mentality of rambo and can't take on more than one person at once. Join a clan if you can it helps!


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> Don't get mad just get better! I would just stick to a few weapons and don't change a class if you got a good squad going (but it's really rare). Random games usually everybody has the mentality of rambo and can't take on more than one person at once. Join a clan if you can it helps!



I dont join clans, i refuse. I am a lone wolf.
Also i am just playing with Rifles ad Shotgun sanyway, no other crap weapons.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Me and Kybuubi always team up for killzone 2


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

Id said:


> Me and Kybuubi always team up for killzone 2



Yes but you haven't been online lately.
Its not nice to let a girl wait


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 24, 2009)

What rank are you guys? I'm a few points from Captain.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

600 points from Brigadier General


----------



## Wicked (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont join clans, i refuse. I am a lone wolf.
> Also i am just playing with Rifles ad Shotgun sanyway, no other crap weapons.



I'm clanless too but might join/make one in the future.. Whats your guys PSN, i am getting my ps3 back tomorrow from YLOD maybe we can squad up and play. I also have a mic as well.


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yes but you haven't been online lately.
> Its not nice to let a girl wait



Careful. I do bite, or shoot you in the ass when your in front of me


----------



## Hentai (Jun 25, 2009)

Tears said:


> I'm clanless too but might join/make one in the future.. *Whats your guys PSN*, i am getting my ps3 back tomorrow from YLOD maybe we can squad up and play. I also have a mic as well.



Kyuubi-no-Youko



Id said:


> Careful. I do bite, or shoot you in the ass when your in front of me



Yes i remember that


----------



## DarkDDragon (Jun 27, 2009)

OK add me also guys if anyone wants to play(PSN ID=DarkD-Dragon),i play alot.I have 23,000 scores and accuracy of 50+.


----------



## K-deps (Jun 29, 2009)

People really need to learn how to use Spawn Grenades.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm a noob. Sergeant First Class with 59 points until Master Sergeant.
But this game is really fun. At first I was turned off by the multiplayer for some reason, which is why I'm such a noob rank. I've had this game since maybe March or July but I've played it more in the 2 weeks than in those 2/3 months.

If anyone wants to play - mvplayur - just leave a message of who you are


----------



## DarkDDragon (Jul 14, 2009)

Update 1.28 is out,only 90MB. 
2 new weapons will be added with the new DLC(Napalm & Cordite) and 2 new maps.
Detailed information screen when browsing games. Items displayed include: Friendly Fire, Faction Balancing etc.
Here is the link.
From my point of view, Kakashi is still stronger than Naruto


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 17, 2009)

Just got back into this yesterday but since I had to start from scratch I'm a Sergent Major again. Not bad for a days work huh? 

PSN in sig, add me up if you guys still play.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a bit late, but I'll be getting this soon if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 22, 2009)

Add me if you haven't, we can play a few matches.


----------

